# Pets (1 Viewer)



## Ariel

I know we're mostly animal lovers around here and I'm sure most of us have pets.  I thought it'd be nice if we had a place to brag/show-off our furry children and could post stories about them.

I'll start.

My dog, Beast, likes to "hold hands."  He will lift his front left paw and place it on my (or Fella's) forearm and let it slide down until his paw is in my (or Fella's) hand when he wants attention or to go out.  Usually he gets offended if you put his paw down and will do it again.  He will sit in front of me and watch me, perfectly content, while I hold his paw.  Sometimes when I go to let him out after he does this he gives me a dirty look and goes to lie down instead.


----------



## Lewdog

My cat is talented as hell.  Her favorite toy is a stuffed carrot looking thing that has feathers instead of the green leafy stuff on top.  She will take one claw and spin the carrot then throw it up in the air and catch it with her other paw.  She will do this a couple times until she senses I am watching her and then she stops and we start a staring contest until she gets mad, loses, and meows at me.  Then she comes up to me like she wants loved on.  It's the same thing every time!


----------



## Bruno Spatola

My dog Boycie:

Too many stories to tell, but he makes me laugh every day. He pushed me out of bed once. When he stretches his legs, he really pushes will all his might, usually directly into my back (he likes tucking his head in my armpit). Yeah, 3 a.m., me on the floor, him looking startled, me crying with laughter.

I'll think of some more with him. I have a cat called Tigerlily too, she's actually insane. I had a bag of Maltesers on my chest at Christmas, and she comes at me Kamikaze-style from nowhere and leaps onto my stomach and they go everywhere. Well, she gets scared and tries to run away, but the Maltesers kept her rooted to the spot. It was like the video for _Here It Goes_ _Again_ by OK GO in super-speed. Had to be there.


----------



## moderan

There's not enough room here for my pets. We have four cats, three rabbits, sixteen parakeets, and whatever pets they have. Bootsy keeps yarn kittens, Tennessee herds Palo Verde beetles, and Buster has a pet mouse-a real one, a tiny Logitech mouse that he keeps next to his bed, which is a stack of old pizza boxes. Our small rabbits Dammit and Betty are a wedded couple, and the larger bunny Big Girl weighs 20 pounds or so and is puppy-friendly. She will run up and nuzzle your hand like a pup. She enjoys electric shocks and long walks on the beach.
The birds are REALLY LOUD. It's hard to watch television unless they are covered in an old blanket, which muffles them enough so that you can hear the dialogue. They imitate other sounds too...traffic, other birds, snatches of dialogue. One of them makes woodpecker noises, and another keeps the beat.


----------



## shadowwalker

Currently I have a Jack Russell named Petey; I'm not sure if he's that dumb or he's so smart he just appears dumb. We got him about 11 years ago after finding him taking a nap in the middle of the highway. That was dumb, but then again, it was chilly and the pavement was hot, so... He doesn't get around very well any more but when it gets toward supper time, he has a definite routine. First he cleans out his food dish, then he has to go outside - apparently cleaning out everything in preparation - and then he stands by the kitchen door until supper's ready. He knows he won't get any scraps from Mom, so he becomes my brother's shadow until he's gotten his 'share'.

I also have a 3-1/2 year-old cat named Fang. We found her out in the garden as a feral kitten. My brother is quite sure she decided to come live with us, versus us 'rescuing' her. Her favorite toy, unfortunately for him, is Petey...


----------



## Brock

We have two dobermans, a schnoodle (one of those made up breeds), three cats and a horse

.


----------



## Circadian

We have three cats and they have such personalities!  There's Milo and he thinks he's the Supreme Overlord of the Universe and we're all his servents.  He's the one who's always getting in the cupboard above the fridge, climbing on the counter, jumping in the sink, and getting stuck behind the dryer.  Then there's his adopted brother Henry, the weirdo.  Henry is a very tentative cat who likes to chase his tail, is cross-eyed, and literally has a set of little vampire fangs sticking out of his mouth.  He also likes to chase after the newspaper and lick the plastic wrapper when I bring it in in the morning.  And then there's Misty, Milo's girlfriend, who is the prettiest snowshoe siamese ever.  She hates the other two cats, loves cheesy crackers (Better Cheddars are her favorite) and has ticklish feet.  It's real funny, because I'll try to tickle her hind paw and she'll meow at me and try to bat my hands away.


----------



## Staff Deployment

Brock, I will see your majestic stallion and raise you this horse my sister is leasing.


----------



## RJA

I have 5 cats.

Kramer: She's 18 now(!) and going on 19! Still going strong and laying next to me as I type this. She's super pretty and lays on my tummy all the time. ^^ Calico!
Andy: He's a skittish cat. Crazy levels of skittishness. He is super sweet though and cute. He's gray. We have his brother! 6 years old now!
Allen: The brother of Andy, completely the opposite. Annoyingly social. Lazy and fat. But man, he's super adorable anyways. 
Phoebe: Super adorable fluffy calico. I'll post a picture of her EVENTUALLY! She's got medium hair and is so adorable. She meows like some kind of bird cooing. It's ridiculously cute. She's going on 3!
Simba: Phoebe's adopted brother. He's ridiculously smart, and a huge, ridiculous troll. He likes to chase around poor Kramer just because he knows she hates him. She could kill him tough, she has claws and he doesn't. He's a sweetie though, and a badass, he can catch birds and squirrels despite his lack of front claws! ^^


----------



## Charlaux

Staff Deployment, that horse is just a meme waiting to happen! 

I have a bat, named Claus, that was born a hamster.


----------



## moderan

My cats are here.
This is Buster playing with Big Girl:




This is me squishing Dammit and Betty:


----------



## Kitana

I can not resist this thread, every bodies critters are so cute!! So I thought I'd join in...<^.^>
I have a wee lil' Minpin/chihuahua mix and a fluff ball I believe is a cat <~.^> I don't know what I'd do without my critters, they are my muses. <^.^>

Shameless

Lucky


----------



## JosephB

This is Abigail Von Schnauzer, AKA Abbey. Famous for barking all the time and for no good reason. We love her anyway.


----------



## Freakconformist

The only pet we have right now is my mother's Quaker parrot. I don't have any photos of him, but here's a stock photo of a similar bird that shows what he looks like.


Unfortunately he's noisy and territorial, and his main source of entertainment is to fly at my head when I'm  walking through the room, and trying to bite me when I get too close to my mother.

I was thinking about getting a rat when I have the money to buy the cage and supplies. We have had several rodents in the past (also fish, birds, snakes, cats, dogs, rabbits, turtles, etc.) and rats were always the cleanest, smartest, and the friendliest.

Charlaux, did you line your hamster's cage with Christmas cards? Way to recycle, lol.


----------



## Circadian

Pictures of Misty, the sweetest, prettiest cat, can be found here.

This is Henry:


This is Henry again, with his adopted brother Milo:


----------



## moderan

Cute pets. Here's one of our birds, in their old cage:


----------



## Lewdog

Moderan's bunnies if you feed them after midnight.


----------



## dale

this is my pet rock named reggie. he was a bit stubborn about housetraining....



no. i had to get rid of my german shepherd because of relocation reasons. i was almost as heartbroken about losing the dog as i was about losing the wife.
i'm gonna get me a wolf-hybrid next. maybe a straight-up wolf. or at least another german shepherd. ha ha. they're really awesome pets.


----------



## Erwin

I have a dog for a pet for the sole reason that they could bark. I love cats, but they couldn't protect me.


----------



## moderan

You don't know Bootsy.


----------



## Lewdog

I know Bootsy.


----------



## Erwin

He looks awesome.


----------



## moderan

Bootsy knows Bootsy too:


----------



## Staff Deployment

No, Bootsy! Put the guitar down! Bad dawg!


----------



## moderan

Bootsy's a cool cat. Plays some good bass. I sent him a picture of my cat Bootsy, on FB. He was amused.


----------



## Lewdog

Yeah for those that don't know, Bootsy is part of the P-Funk All-stars.  They are the band that plays with George Clinton.


----------



## moderan

Yes. He came to George from James Brown's band.


----------



## Erwin

Now I wish my dog could simply just transform into a cat when I'm in need of cuddling.


----------



## moderan




----------



## Erwin

:crushed:
That looks very warm and cozy.


----------



## Lewdog

Erwin said:


> :crushed:
> That looks very warm and cozy.



Yeah my cat is sitting in my lap right now while I am at the computer.  It seems sweet except when she digs her claws into my leg over and over again.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

okay, I have been trying to resist all this cuteness but no, I cannot.

Romeo, a noble beast, tolerating a pesky human who uses him as a pillow


----------



## moderan

Erwin said:


> :crushed:
> That looks very warm and cozy.


Except that the pic was taken five months ago. He's twice that size now and doesn't really fit on my shoulder. He weighs about as much as a bowling ball.
Sleeps there every night. He likes my beard.


----------



## Erwin

My heart... is melting.:-({|=


----------



## moderan

Here's the original-resist if you can:


----------



## Erwin

moderan said:


> Except that the pic was taken five months ago. He's twice that size now and doesn't really fit on my shoulder. He weighs about as much as a bowling ball.
> Sleeps there every night. He likes my beard.


He's that big and heavy? Unfortunately I don't have a beard a cat could possibly play with... :distant:


----------



## moderan

He is now. Getting bigger. Big orange tabby cat that tries to boss around the girl cats. They just laugh at his antics and run away. He'll end up being 18-20 pounds like the guy we had before. When we got him, the first thing he did was leap for my beard and snuggle up. I think it reminds him of his mama, who died while he was still a little little guy. We had to wean him, and he still puts himself to sleep by sucking his toe. One of his toes on his left foot has a runty lil nail cuz that's his pacifier toe.


----------



## Lewdog

The cat I have now is the first cat I've ever had that doesn't use everything as a scratching post.  Instead she snuggles up to me in bed at night at keeps me up by biting on her nails and giving herself 30 minute tongue baths.


----------



## Jon M

View attachment 4226


View attachment 4227


----------



## Circadian

Have you ever smelled a cat after it's taken a tongue bath?  It smells so nice and fresh.


----------



## moderan

Yes. It smells like cat spit. I prefer to smell them after they've slept in the laundry basket and covered the clean clothes with cat fur.


----------



## Lewdog

My cat has become a huge drink thief.  I can't leave a glass unattended without finding my cat with her head buried in it drinking.  It's gotten to the point I had to get her, her own cup and sit it on the night stand and fill it up every day for her.  She won't drink out of a water bowl, but she will drink out of the toilet and a glass.  In fact, sometimes she drinks out of the toilet with a glass chaser.


----------



## moderan

They'll do that. We have one of those automated things that has filtered running water, and the four of them drink from there. Bright Eyes used to drink from our glasses til she sipped a little coffee one day and had what amounts to feline acid psychosis-ran about madly for an hour, up and down furniture, walls, people, and then had the inevitable crash. The others just sniff at our drinks. They don't like the stuff we have in them.


----------



## Lewdog

moderan said:


> They'll do that. We have one of those automated things that has filtered running water, and the four of them drink from there. Bright Eyes used to drink from our glasses til she sipped a little coffee one day and had what amounts to feline acid psychosis-ran about madly for an hour, up and down furniture, walls, people, and then had the inevitable crash. The others just sniff at our drinks. They don't like the stuff we have in them.





My cat spazzes like that without coffee.  She is the oddest cat I've ever had, she doesn't even like catnip.


----------



## moderan

Try mint leaves. Catnip is part of that family.


----------



## egpenny

I have two chihuauas, eight years old, both female.  Rosie is a chocolate color, a fat teacup, someone suggested she is now a tea kettle.  The other, Gracie, is a small black and tan girlie dog, sort of looks like a Doberman that shrank while being bathed.  Both are great companions and I spend a lot of time being entertained by them.  Plus they get me away from the computer for walks.


----------



## Lewdog

Chocolate catnip dip.  Sounds yummy.


----------



## Freakconformist

Jon M said:


> View attachment 4226
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227



Is that a shiba mix, Jon?


----------



## Jon M

Yeah. He's my handsome dude.


----------



## Ariel

Ok, I noticed that in her time gone Bones has lost weight.  She looks closer to her name now.


----------



## moderan

She looks like my Bright Eyes now. She'll gain the weight back, and be happier to be home after that experience.


----------



## dolphinlee

This is Bryn discovering that something is very wrong with his world. This was the first time he had seen snow and he wasn't too sure about it. Eventually he grew to love it.



We were going for a walk to take some photos of the of the snow covered houses. (Hungarian houses are really colourful and with the snow some look like decorated cakes) 

my husband had cleared the path the night before. We didn't realise that icy rain had fallen overnight. 

Bryn rushed out of the house jumped onto the path and slide all the way down to the gate. He managed to get most of the way back to the house before he realised that he was supposed to go out for a walk.

I put some rock salt/sand down and eventually we all went out for a slip sliding walk.


----------



## Freakconformist

dolphinlee said:


> This is Bryn discovering that something is very wrong with his world. This was the first time he had seen snow and he wasn't too sure about it. Eventually he grew to love it.
> 
> View attachment 4234
> 
> We were going for a walk to take some photos of the of the snow covered houses. (Hungarian houses are really colourful and with the snow some look like decorated cakes)
> 
> my husband had cleared the path the night before. We didn't realise that icy rain had fallen overnight.
> 
> Bryn rushed out of the house jumped onto the path and slide all the way down to the gate. He managed to get most of the way back to the house before he realised that he was supposed to go out for a walk.
> 
> I put some rock salt/sand down and eventually we all went out for a slip sliding walk.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235



My neighbors had a Sheltie who would sit out in the snow like that when he shoveled his driveway. She was very sweet and mild mannered, unfortunately she occasionally had an adventurous spirit and wandered away from her yard. She got hit by a car a few years ago, we were all very sad when it happened. Now they have a Lab and a dachshund and they refuse to let either of them out unless the gate is closed. They are very funny because they sit at the gate taking turns barking at passer-bys with a slow deep "WOOF" and a speedy high "ark!ark!ark!"

Funny story: 
My mother was sitting at the table working through a small mountain of bills when I came home tonight. I sat down and talked to her, her annoying screechy bird chattering and playing around in the paper the whole time. Suddenly, out of the corner of my eye I watched him literally slid down a hill of papers. This bird seriously climbed to the top of this pile of paper and used is as a slide. I almost laughed my knickers off.


----------



## Gumby

This is Monte, my sweet old friend of many years. I buried him last September, he was 28 yrs. old. I miss him.




Roscoe, who has just discovered that squirrels live in trees here and not in the ground like they do in the part of California he was raised in.




Rosie, who loves to find turtles and play with them. She also loves to swim in the horse trough no matter how cold it is.

She is showing me that someone,(we don't know who) has torn up mama's broom.








Diesel, my human child who just happens to wear fur. Scary smart and a lot of fun, if a bit neurotic.


----------



## Ariel

Beast and Bones have been cuddle buddies since she got home.  I think my little bit missed her brother.  It's cute and funny because he rests his head on her while she snuggles her face into his fur.


----------



## Lewdog

I hate to do it, but I think I am going to have to get Cinder's front claws taken out.  She loves to cuddle and play, but she doesn't know how much she is hurting me.  I look like I ran through a brier patch naked.  I'm afraid to go to the doctor, with all the marks on my arms they might think I have been trying to commit suicide.  Seriously.


----------



## moderan

Buster does that too. He doesn't realize how strong he is, and how big, and carves me up when he's just trying to be affectionate. But I won't have his nails done. I just take his paws in my hands when he does it and wait him out.


----------



## Ariel

I use nail clippers on Bones.  They get too sharp and I trim them.  It needs done about once a week and she hates it but it saves my skin (and I don't have to have her claws removed).


----------



## Lewdog

amsawtell said:


> I use nail clippers on Bones.  They get too sharp and I trim them.  It needs done about once a week and she hates it but it saves my skin (and I don't have to have her claws removed).




You have to be super careful, because there is a chance you could clip a vein in the claw that can really do damage.  Someone recommended those claw caps, but those were garbage the cat just kept pulling them off.


----------



## moderan

There are clippers that are made for the job. I just make sure that there are scratching posts or similar materials around, and the cats take care of their own nails. We do trim the bunnies' nails using toenail clippers, and sometimes the birds have to have their beaks trimmed, which is interesting to perform.


----------



## Freakconformist

Lewdog said:


> I hate to do it, but I think I am going to have to get Cinder's front claws taken out.  She loves to cuddle and play, but she doesn't know how much she is hurting me.  I look like I ran through a brier patch naked.  I'm afraid to go to the doctor, with all the marks on my arms they might think I have been trying to commit suicide.  Seriously.



Ha, probably not suicide. He may recommend a good therapist for cutting though.



moderan said:


> There are clippers that are made for the job. I just make sure that there are scratching posts or similar materials around, and the cats take care of their own nails. We do trim the bunnies' nails using toenail clippers, and sometimes the birds have to have their beaks trimmed, which is interesting to perform.



My mom wants me to clip the bird's nails every few months, like the thing doesn't already hate me. She eventually stopped doing it herself when the doctor told her that cataracts do indeed throw off your vision. We try clipping his wings too, but the little bugger can still fly half way across the house. Most of them can. We had a cockatiel that would drop like a rock after her wings got clipped; we stopped doing it after a while. I don't know who was more traumatized by her crash landings, her or us.


----------



## moderan

We wrap the lil guys up in a napkin so they don't get hurt. They don't fly free, so it's an adventure getting them free-remember that we have sixteen little flappers in that cage. It takes an hour or so to extract the one we want. The little peckers attack my arms too. Fun times.
Once in a while they get out. So far we've managed to keep the cats from catching them.


----------



## Erwin

I'm buying a cat next month, guys. I'm having a hard time thinking of cute name, though.


----------



## Ariel

Wait until you get your cat.  A name will come.  For the first few days after I get anew pet they go unnamed until I get a name for him/her.


----------



## dolphinlee

This picture that Gumby posted reminded me of something that happened  a long time ago. (I love this picture it captures the 'essence' of the collie.) 






My husband used to drink one large bottle of lemonade a week. One day after he had finished the bottle he lobbed it at the bin.  It missed, bounced out and was pounced on by our collies, Al and Penny, who thought this was a great game. 

Every week, after that,  the empty bottle ended its life as a fetch toy and then a chew toy.

One weekend my brother came over for a visit. He loves lemonade so I gave him a glass and the bottle. He poured himself a glass and put the bottle on the floor. 

Unfortunately it fell over. Al streaked across the room and grabbed it, picked it up and started to shake it. 

"LEAVE!" my husband and I yelled in unison, and Al dropped the bottle and started to back away slowly. 

As he did so, we noticed that there was a small jet of lemonade and then the bottle, driven by this jet, started to pursue the dog, rolling across the floor and spraying lemonade in his face every revolution.  

It took a long time for our other dog, Penny, to coax Al back into playing with lemonade bottles again.


----------



## Ariel

That reminds me of Beast.  His favorite toys are two liter bottles but he won't touch them until they're empty and make that popping crunchy sound.  Then he runs back and forth through the house squeezing it in his mouth so it makes this popping, cracking, and wheezing sound.  Then he wants to play tug o' war with it and smacks me in the shins with the bottle.  The look on his face is pure joy.

I'm pretty sure my animals are out to kill me.  Their method of murder involves playing with me then snuggling until I can't breathe.  At least the cat lets me know where I stand by actually biting me.


----------



## Gumby

My 'girls'. Big Momma, Shy Momma ( the Plymouth Rocks ) Gabby, Ginger, Rhoda, and Beyonce. When I first got them, we clipped one wing, but they've grown back. And have you ever seen a chicken that could really fly? They do this funny run across the pasture, like a very big and awkward toddler, going from side to side, flapping their wings. Once one does it, the rest follow until they are all together again. They can only fly for a few feet, so it's really more a run. They give beautiful big brown eggs.


I've already shared my cats in the other cat thread, but here they are again. This is Ben, a rescue, when we first got him a year ago. He's grown a lot since then. He is mama's snuggle bunny, I get lots of love bites.



My baby, CaliCat, just Cali for short. A stray that my husband brought back from his last trip to California. She's still very shy, but busy, busy, busy, every leaf that flies by must be attacked.


----------



## Ariel

Your Cali looks like my Bones.  Bones has these orange splotches though.  Fella calls her saber-tooth kitty because she has these super long fangs.  I think she missed me during her little adventure as she hasn't left my lap.


----------



## moderan

I write to birdsong. This is why:





This is Junior, the oldest of Mr. Bird and the late Myrtle's brood. He's about three weeks old in this picture. He's at lower left in the second picture




This is the whole crew, including bright yellow Emily, who passed last fall, and Myrtle, who passed in the winter. Buster often sleeps on top of their cage:


----------



## Gumby

Wow! That's a lot of parakeets. I've only had one, when I was about 15. He could really make the noise, so I can imagine how it must sound around your house, when they all get going. Do any of yours talk? Mine could say 'pretty boy', but it wasn't clear like a parrot would talk. He couldn't say the p or the b clearly, so it sounded more like 'retty, oy'.


----------



## JosephB

We had a parakeet when I was a kid. His name was Alfred Bothright the Third. Alfy for short. We kept his cage door open and he was free to fly around, but rarely did -- he'd just circle the room every once in a while. I used to take him out to play. He'd sit on your finger -- fly off and come back to you. Then after years of this, one night he flew up to the kitchen and sat on a railing while we were having dinner. He did this for 3-4 days. He seemed just fine, but then one night he lost his balance and slipped a little on the railing. The next morning, he was dead. It was like he was telling us he was sick or he was trying to say goodbye. I was about 9, and we'd had him most of my life, so I was pretty sad -- and he was our only pet. Good old Alfy. Still kind of makes me sad to think about him.


----------



## moderan

Gumby said:


> Wow! That's a lot of parakeets. I've only had one, when I was about 15. He could really make the noise, so I can imagine how it must sound around your house, when they all get going. Do any of yours talk? Mine could say 'pretty boy', but it wasn't clear like a parrot would talk. He couldn't say the p or the b clearly, so it sounded more like 'retty, oy'.


They don't say syllables quite clearly, but yes, they talk. They know "pretty bird", which is my name, and "birdie birdie", which is my wife's name. Their favorite phrase is "wutwut" which I imagine they must have gotten from someone on tv. Some individual birds have their own pet phrases or noises. Huey, the biggest, fattest, sky blue and white, is the rhythm master of the crew, and clucks and sorta grunts while everyone else warbles. He can warble perfectly well...but he does the beatbox thing when the others are speaking. Mr. Bird and one of the "cops" (four of them are dark blue and hang around together) know how to make woodpecker noises, from a bird that used to live outside our front door, and they imitate snatches of thrush song and quail song as well.
It's cacophonous. They're all at it right now. Most of the time it's pleasant nonsense, sometimes it's a little grating. Once in a while they get to screeching, and that's migraine material.
They converse with the tv, and they will solo when they hear a song they like. Or croon in unison, along with the music, sorta. In the same key anyway. They have perfect pitch, and they like songs in G or D especially.



JosephB said:


> We had a parakeet when I was a kid. His name was Alfred Bothright the Third. Alfy for short. We kept his cage door open and he was free to fly around, but rarely did -- he'd just circle the room every once in a while. I used to take him out to play. He'd sit on your finger -- fly off and come back to you. Then after years of this, one night he flew up to the kitchen and sat on a railing while we were having dinner. He did this for 3-4 days. He seemed just fine, but then one night he lost his balance and slipped a little on the railing. The next morning, he was dead. It was like he was telling us he was sick or he was trying to say goodbye. I was about 9, and we'd had him most of my life, so I was pretty sad -- and he was our only pet. Good old Alfy. Still kind of makes me sad to think about him.


He probably was telling you that, Joe. Myrtle, before she passed, would climb up on the lowest wooden perch by herself and croon. The others kept their distance when she did that, and would often quiet down. We understood, and were not at all surprised to find her lying in the bottom of the cage one morning when we took the blankets off.
One thing about birds-their breeding season is from October through March. During this period they will exhibit mating behavior and they aren't always particular if they don't have a partner. They're supposed to be monogamous but our breeding pairs have misters and mistresses, and the unattached males are very attracted to rope toys and plastic birds.
The four cops are especially perverse and will gather together, hooting and hollering and plugging away. Some of the older birds try to stop this by flying at them, and they'll separate, but only for an instant. Bird porn is cheap entertainment.
Sorry about your bird.


----------



## JosephB

Heh -- that's OK. I have another bird tear-jerker. When I was 11, I found a baby grackle in the woods, named him Chuck and I raised him to the point where he could fly. I let him go, but he hung around the house, would follow me around the neighborhood etc. Apparently, he was getting enough to eat, because we didn't feed him. Then he disappeared. A few days later, I found out a girl down the street had captured him and was keeping him in a cage. I guess he was just too trusting. I went and tried to get him back, but she wouldn't turn him over. So a bunch of kids and I marched to her house and staged a protest -- like something out of a Disney movie. Finally, the mom brought him out to me. Unfortunately, their cat had scratched Chuck on the head and it was infected. My mom took us to the vet, and we got ointment and medicine -- but he just kept getting sicker -- and after several days, he died. After this, people brought baby birds they'd find to our house -- but I was never able to keep them alive like Chuck. Much heartbreak would ensue -- so my mom said no more birds. There's probably a good story in that --- now that I think about it.


----------



## Ariel

Aww, poor Chuck.


----------



## moderan

Shoulda named him George. Coulda hugged him and loved him and kept him forever.


----------



## moderan

Big Girl is all lonelies. Buster isn't enough company. So we've arranged for these two little ones to arrive tomorrow:




Don't have names for them yet. They're part of a litter of six, and might be swapped. But I'm sure all the babies are equally cute.


----------



## Gumby

The cute factor is off the charts with those babies. Do you raise rabbits, too?


----------



## moderan

Nope, just pets. We don't have the room to raise more. My wife wants to raise a herd of Angoras for their fur but that's never gotten past the theoretical stage.


----------



## John_O

All my pets are rescues. Here is Anabele Lee. Got her from the tri-county animal shelter. she is a 2 year old Lab mix. She has been with be now a year. Shes a big goof ball!!! LOL


----------



## Thx

amsawtell said:


> I know we're mostly animal lovers around here and I'm sure most of us have pets.  I thought it'd be nice if we had a place to brag/show-off our furry children and could post stories about them.
> 
> I'll start.
> 
> My dog, Beast, likes to "hold hands."  He will lift his front left paw and place it on my (or Fella's) forearm and let it slide down until his paw is in my (or Fella's) hand when he wants attention or to go out.  Usually he gets offended if you put his paw down and will do it again.  He will sit in front of me and watch me, perfectly content, while I hold his paw.  Sometimes when I go to let him out after he does this he gives me a dirty look and goes to lie down instead.



More than 20 years ago I had a black lab named Arnold.

On occasion he would come up to me and wave his paw in front of him. It took some time until it dawned on me he was saying "pet me".

So, I would place my hand out in front and let him pet my hand, then in turn I would pet him.

His favorite game was chasing the tennis ball, but I could never get him to bring it back. The best he would do is set about ten feet away and push the ball in front of him, then jump up and snatch it away, teasing me and playing his own form of "keep away".

Eventually this game was subplanted when I rigged up the ball to a fishing pole.

I would circle it over his head and worried he might have a heart attack chasing it.

Eventually he would get the ball and that's when more fun starts "reeling" him in.

They might get a little caught up in the line at first, but quickly get the idea and the line is not such a problem.

I sure miss him and think about him often.

Thx


----------



## moderan

They're here! Groucho is the bigger one, Harpo the smaller. I know there are four Marx Brothers, but there are only two bunneh sisters!


----------



## Lewdog

I thought I would be nice yesterday and buy my cat a couple cans of soft food.  I opened one and she jumped in the chair all excited to see what I was doing.  As soon as I put it on the ground she ran over to it and began to lick the juices...sadly I wasted my money because ALL she did was lick the juices off the top of it and left the rest to dry up and be wasted.  I always get the spaz cats.


----------



## moderan

Silly cat. Ours love when we open cans. They know that noise all too well. Pop! Here come cats.
The wife leaves a bowl of the dry food outside for the neighbor cats. They try to come in and live here too. I don't blame them. Spoiled little furballs.


----------



## Thx

John_O said:


> All my pets are rescues. Here is Anabele Lee. Got her from the tri-county animal shelter. she is a 2 year old Lab mix. She has been with be now a year. Shes a big goof ball!!! LOL



Yes, shelter dogs every time for me!

Arnold... I got him from a lady at work. He was living in the garage of an apartment that just so happened to be across the street from the San Gabriel Valley Shelter...

He was one day away from dog prison. 

That pic of your Anabele reminds me of a black lab an ex of mine had: Ricki. ("Ricki don't lose that bumper...")

She would sleep flat on her back with her limbs straight up as though she were standing. (And just squirm for joy as it appears your Anabele is doing, lol. )

Ricki loved water and was easily the fastest running dog I had ever seen. "Pow!" faster than a speeding bullet was Ricki. She was a pure bred, "gun" dog, but was never broken in for it and was probably gun-shy.

But man, I always wondered how Ricki would do against greyhounds and whippets, probably wipe them out, the dog just had tremendous athletic ability, but mostly tremendous spirit.

(She would have made a great mascot for the Navy SEALS, you cannot run it out of her, not that dog!)

Thx


----------



## Ariel

My cat was a stray.  I got her from work where we rescued her mother and all of her siblings (they're happy farm cats now but for Bones and her sister).  Bones' sister was adopted by an old lady in my neighborhood but I think she's been let loose because I see her all the time.  I leave food out for her sometimes.

My snake, Buddy, was rescued by us because a friend of my dad's was going to just let it die in the cold.  Recently Buddy has adopted one of his feeder mice.

Beast was from a breeder but when I went to get a pup from him he was all out.  However, one of the pups had been given to a little girl who had decided that he was too big and no fun.  That one became Beast and he's absolutely fantastic.  He's my baby.

Dad recently was adopted by a stray kitten that was on his porch one day.  She is very protective of dad and follows him around his house.  She has no interest in going back outside.


----------



## Circadian

Here is our piggy, Milo.


----------



## Ariel

Someone doesn't want me to write tonight.  That's my notepad she's on.


----------



## Jacko

My dog blue, currently tapping on the patio window to come in. When I get up to let him in, he grabs a stick of the ground and runs off around the garden. This happens at least four or fives times before he decides to actually come inside. As you can imagine, this is so much fun for me. :-|


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Oh my god, your dog can play hockey? Jealousssss. . .


----------



## Lewdog

I have no idea what is wrong with my cat.  She all of a sudden thinks she is a male cat.  I'll be dead asleep and she will place herself so that she is straddling my forearm and start humping it while biting my hand.  :disillusionment:


----------



## Jon M

Snow day ...

View attachment 4324

View attachment 4323


----------



## Jacko

Bruno Spatola said:


> Oh my god, your dog can play hockey? Jealousssss. . .



Lol, now that would be amazing.

I thought he looked like he had a pipe in his mouth. Sherlock Hoowlmes (I apologise for the joke, best I could do)


----------



## Jacko

Jon M said:


> Snow day ...
> 
> View attachment 4324
> 
> View attachment 4323



Did you take them pictures yourself? 
There really good.


----------



## DPVP

Wicked thread! these are some pictures of my little dog i had to leave in Massachusetts.


----------



## DPVP

dubbles


----------



## KarinaRetzov

My Sheltie, Tucker James MacGyver (yes, I am a fan of campy 80's TV), is 1 1/2 years old.  He loves to lick people's feet, was raised by our recently deceased Bengal cat, and is currently learning the importance of the 'come' command.  He is a sweetheart!  He hardly ever barks, and is the first dog I've owned that would sleep at the foot of my bed without chewing up my sheets!
Tucker loves to annoy our family dog, an 85 pound female pit bull/rottweiler/mastiff mix, as often as possible - I think that may be how he takes out his aggression.  Well, that and tearing the stuff-and-fluff out of his toys.   I've learned to buy him plush toys from the thrift store, as he goes through them so quickly.


----------



## Ariel

Cute little ones.

Beast and Bones decided to play "chase" through the bedroom while I was trying to get to sleep last night.  Bones, the 5 pound cat, would "attack" Beast, the 50 pound dog, and then run away as he chased her.  Her favorite route involved my stomach.

I'm thinking kennels are needed in the near future.


----------



## Gumby

amsawtell said:


> Cute little ones.
> 
> Beast and Bones decided to play "chase" through the bedroom while I was trying to get to sleep last night.  Bones, the 5 pound cat, would "attack" Beast, the 50 pound dog, and then run away as he chased her.  Her favorite route involved my stomach.
> 
> I'm thinking kennels are needed in the near future.



Well now, I've heard of the quickest way to a man's heart is through his stomach, but this gives a whole new meaning.


----------



## Saxon Violence

Here are my buddies, if they'll post for me.

Horatio is a Dogge de Bordeaux, mainly my sister's Dog.

He has a nervous stomach and his weight varies between 95 and 105.

Hermione is a Bloodhound Little Girl. She weighed 200 pounds at one point. Now she's a Svelte 150.

Then there's Hagrid Needleteeth.

He's a Hagrid Hound...

His momma was a Rat Terrier and in all probability, his daddy was a Bluetick Hound.

He is a Mushroom...

i.e. A Little-Bitty Fungi!


Saxon Violence


----------



## moderan

They haven't exactly been kind to that couch cushion, have they?


----------



## Lewdog

So I can't find much on the internet about this, but does anyone have a clue about if there is a problem with my cat?  She hasn't been spayed yet, but she hasn't gone in heat for like three months.  Now, instead of rolling around with her rear in the air making mating sounds, she tries to hump things and bite them like a male cat would.


----------



## moderan

How old is your cat? Could be menopausal, could be something else. Call a vet and ask.


----------



## Whisper

Saxon Violence said:


> Here are my buddies, if they'll post for me.
> 
> Horatio is a Dogge de Bordeaux, mainly my sister's Dog.
> 
> He has a nervous stomach and his weight varies between 95 and 105.
> 
> Hermione is a Bloodhound Little Girl. She weighed 200 pounds at one point. Now she's a Svelte 150.
> 
> Then there's Hagrid Needleteeth.
> 
> He's a Hagrid Hound...
> 
> His momma was a Rat Terrier and in all probability, his daddy was a Bluetick Hound.
> 
> He is a Mushroom...
> 
> i.e. A Little-Bitty Fungi!
> 
> 
> Saxon Violence



You probably shouldn't give your dog Mt. Dew to drink (even if it is diet). It makes them hyper, which probably explains the couch cushion.


----------



## Lewdog

moderan said:


> How old is your cat? Could be menopausal, could be something else. Call a vet and ask.



She is only about 14 months old.


----------



## Whisper

Lewdog said:


> So I can't find much on the internet about this, but does anyone have a clue about if there is a problem with my cat? She hasn't been spayed yet, but she hasn't gone in heat for like three months. Now, instead of rolling around with her rear in the air making mating sounds, she tries to hump things and bite them like a male cat would.



I used to have a female choc lab that used to hump everything in sight. I've had to throw away blankets becuase she would bunch it up, hump it and rip it apart. She was fixed. The vet never did figure out why. This may be one of those mysteries of life you have to live with.


----------



## moderan

Lewdog said:


> She is only about 14 months old.


She may just have some kinks in her estrous cycle. Our Bootsy fights off heat for as long as she can buy simply refusing to give in to the rolling and yowling behavior. Instead she gets all lovey and rubs her cheeks on things and people, and just wants to be petted 24/7. Sometimes it works.


----------



## Saxon Violence

I seldom give them Soft Drinks.

I often have to do without myself.

They love to pop the lids off and thoroughly destroy empty bottles though.

Saxon Violence


----------



## Lewdog

I thought my cat was a sadist, after today I know for sure.  I was trying to take a nap, and next thing I know I feel this sharp pain in one of my fingers.  I had fallen asleep with my hand hanging over the bed and my cat had taken one claw...and was poking it into my finger.  It's like she was a German Concentration camp officer.  Then I finally fall back asleep and she wakes me up by tickling my foot.


----------



## WechtleinUns

Lewdog, your cat sounds like a lot of fun. Especially if that is her in that avatar of yours. I have a cat, but she isn't named. She's an old matronly cat. My family got her when I was 14, maybe, and she is still alive! (I just call her "cat", and she doesn't mind.)


----------



## Lewdog

No actually my cat is what they call a Tortishell Cat.  They are a genetic abnormality where they are 3 colors or more but none of which are white.  They are almost always female, with like a 1 in 3,000 are male, but most will die in childhood, and those that live to adulthood are almost always sterile.  Mine's named Cinder.


----------



## Ariel

Very pretty kitty, Lew.  I usually have mine biting my elbows or toes first thing in the morning.  Actually woke up to her chewing one of my fingers.  It wasn't hard just, well, being bitten.  I think it's affectionate?


----------



## Lewdog

Oh I know she loves me, she just doesn't know that it hurts.  I'd say she loves me almost too much.  I'd like to see a pet psychic and see what she is thinking.  I think she sees me as her husband or something instead of her owner.  lol


----------



## WechtleinUns

omg cute kittehs!!!

...sorry you had to see me like that. Ahem. I need to control myself more...


----------



## moderan

We are trying, slowly, to socialize the various rabbits. Harpo, the littlest one, is not too keen on this. She is a bitey, and demands respect. She bit Big Girl on the butt. Dammit bit her sister Groucho on the butt, but he was provoked. Bettie is fine with whatever arrangement as long as she gets to be near the food. She prefers Dammit but will bunk out if she needs to.
Harpo, all of a half a pound, chased 15 pound Big Girl back to her cage. The little ones have no respect.
It's gonna be a while.


----------



## Brock

This is my boy, Ozzy.  We have two Dobes but he is by far my favorite because we've had him longer.  He will be four in October.

If you are in the market for a dog, I would highly recommend a Doberman.  They are not the aggressive dogs portrayed in the past, as breeders have done an excellent job at breeding them for great dispositions.  They rank in the top five for intelligence, and many rank them as the most trainable.  At times it seems like we have another person in the house.  Their ability to reason and the amount of human language they understand is incredible. 

They are the most affectionate dogs you could ever own.  They call Dobermans the "Velcro dog," because they want to be with you at all times.  There is a saying among Doberman owners that goes "Owning a Doberman means never going to the bathroom alone again."  They are in love with you and will do anything to please you if given the proper training.  They are not aggressive and are great with children and company.  But they will lay their life on the line for you as well.  A Doberman's owner is its world.

I will always own a Dobe as long as I'm able.  I am a bit biased, of course, but if you ever own one you will be hooked for life as well.


----------



## Jon M

.


----------



## Lewdog

When I was extremely young, my parents bought a female doberman we named Sheba.  She protected me like I was her own.  No one could lay a finger on me where she could see, without her totally flipping out.  I can't tell you how many collars and chains she broke just seeing us play fighting.


----------



## Morkonan

amsawtell said:


> I know we're mostly animal lovers around here  and I'm sure most of us have pets.  I thought it'd be nice if we had a  place to brag/show-off our furry children and could post stories about  them...



I love dogs.

Unfortunately, I'm on the  road too much to have one, at the moment. (I did have one when I was  married, though, and didn't travel as much.) However, here's a story  about a dog that managed to change my life. Sorry for the length, but it  turned out to be particularly important to me to get this written down  on internet paper...

Simon was a mutt. Oh, there was some black  Labrador in him, somewhere, that's for sure. But, other than that, he  was a genuine mutt. He was picked up by my father at a local city pound  and plopped down at our home when I was around a year old. I think my  father wanted me to have some sort of male supervision, since he wasn't  home much, so he figured a dog was a pretty good option. My mother  really wasn't much of a dog person, but at least developed some bit of  affection for Simon over the years.

Simon became my personal  guardian. Everywhere I went, Simon went. When I graduated to  Toddlerhood, it was Simon that took me on my walks. Simon showed me the  best spots in the yard for sunbathing, showed me how to play with a ball  or anything else I could fit in my mouth and patiently and expertly  guarded me, guided me and kept me from doing stupid things, like walking  into bushes or tripping over carpets. Simon was my not my shadow.  Instead, he was my faithful defender and companion. Simon always put  himself between me and any possible danger, no matter if it was real or  just something he thought was better left alone, like brooms and open  stairwells.

At night, when I was fast asleep, Simon would go on  his own walks. At around 7pm, after the "adult's dinner", Simon would be  let out to wander the neighborhood. He visited everyone on the block  and, I suppose, made sure all their kids were tucked in for the night.  Without fail, Simon returned at 9 or 11pm. He didn't show up at 9:33 and  didn't show up at 10:45. It was always either at 9pm or 11pm. For that  reason, the front door was left open, with only the screen door closed  against the night. (It was a more gentle time, back then.) If he didn't  show at 9pm, my parents opened up the garage door before they went to  bed and Simon would ramble in at 11, climb the stairs from the garage  and scratch at the door to be let in. Simon slept in "his chair" every  night, a hulking black leather monstrosity in the house's family room in  which, while suitably reposed, Simon was practically invisible. From  this vantage point, Simon could peer out the large glass sliding doors  and keep watch on our backyard. You never know when a squirrel might  show up, after all - Squirrels were on Simon's "Dangerous" list.

Simon  was killed when I was around six years old. It's a distasteful story,  but the truth of it is that he was murdered by a neighbor who turned out  to be insane. I didn't learn the facts surrounding Simon's  disappearance until I was a teenager, but the truth doesn't always make  things easier to take, does it? At six, losing a life-long companion is a  terrible blow. Simon had been my Tonto, my Pancho, my Percival... I was  devastated and this was my first experience with having to face the  realities of mortality - Death takes meaningful people away from you.  It's bad.

I suppose I coped as best as a child could. I had a few  friends in the neighborhood, but there weren't really many kids my age  around for me to play with. My parents compensated by buying me toys,  but really weren't the sort of parents that took a great interest in  interacting with their child. That wasn't too much of a problem, though,  and I was fairly competent at entertaining myself. I did reasonably  well at putting up a good show of hiding my grief. But, as a child, I  really didn't know how to handle it on my own. As it turned out, I  didn't have to. A few months after Simon's disappearance, something  magical happened.

I distinctly remember a cowboy hat being  involved. I had a great cowboy outfit, complete with chrome-plated  six-shooters and even a belt with dual holsters! To top it all off,  there was a magnificent white cowboy hat. Today, cowboys are boring and  kids go crazy over Jedi or Spongebob or something weird like that. When I  was growing up, it was Cowboys, Astronauts and Army Men, in that order.  (I had an official NASA kid's jumpsuit, too!) Playing as the Indians  even became hugely popular after Iron Eyes Cody's portrayal of the  "Crying Indian" in the "Keep American Beautiful" anti-pollution  television commercial campaign. I don't know if adults realized, at the  time, the effect those commercials had on us kids. But, as soon as they  became hit commercials during Saturday Morning Cartoons, every kind  wanted to play as an Indian. (I had a full Indian getup, as well,  complete with bow, arrows and headdress!)

It was a Spring day and  the honeysuckle was in bloom. We had huge shrubs that would collect a  nice size crop of honeysuckle every year. I pity children that have  never tasted honeysuckle on a Spring day. It's a right of passage, a  moment of revelation that Summer is on the way and all is right with the  world. So, it was definitely Spring and I remember that the bees were  making their rounds through the honeysuckle and I was fidgeting with  something in the grass in the front-yard. Maybe I dropped my prize  six-shooters or perhaps my hat blew off? I'm not sure. But, I do  remember what happened when I looked up - There, standing patiently not  ten feet away from me, was Simon. At least, that's the thought that sped  through my head. Upon closer examination, it wasn't Simon, but it could  have been his double. Sleek black pelt, same questioning eyes, same  welcoming grin... But, it wasn't Simon - He was dead.

The dog  approached me, looked at whatever I had been messing around with and  then gave that all-too-familiar look that only someone who knows dogs  can properly decipher - "Wanna play?" If you know dogs, you know that  look. It's not describable to the uninitiated. Maybe there's something  about adulthood that makes some of us forget it? But, for someone who  knows dogs and keeps that knowledge with them, it's unmistakeable. I  rushed into the garage and grabbed one of Simon's balls and ran back  outside, half expecting the dog to have gone on its way. But, there she  was, waiting patiently for me.

Can you imagine what that meant to  me? At this moment, this night and at this keyboard while reliving  these memories, I can't accurately describe to you the joy that I felt.  As a child, we're either all one way or all the other, there's no  complicated mess of adult in-betweens and maybe-coulds. Children aren't  simple, but we don't remember complicated very well. We're walking  through a world that we don't really understand and we take a great deal  of our experiences on "faith." Faith in what happens one day will  happen the next. Faith in the idea that things will work out, because  they always do. Faith in the idea that love doesn't fade or get old and  that devotion is permanent and doesn't have some sort of jumbled set of  mortal conditions placed upon it. We believe that constancy can still be  constant, even when it isn't. On that day and in that moment, my joy  was pure and a mortal wound was healed. 

We played until it was  time for me to go inside for dinner. From then on, on most days, that  dog would visit me every afternoon, usually around 2pm. If I chose, it  would stay with me until it was again time for me to go inside. We  played with balls, sticks and whatever else we could find. The dog would  accompany me on adventures all over the yard, but would never enter the  sanctum of our back yard, where Simon had so patiently taught me how to  find the best spots and what paths to walk to avoid bushes and  tripfalls. No, this was my front-yard companion, some sort of safe  mentor to help guide me in the larger world of "outside." No, it wasn't  Simon. No, she wasn't even a "he." I knew enough, back then, to tell the  difference. But, that didn't matter - What mattered to me was that the  world outside had sent me another companion. I didn't know how or why it  had happened, I only knew that somehow what I needed the most had been  provided.

The years went by. At some time, the visits became less  frequent. I didn't notice that, strangely enough. It was as gentle a  separation as I have ever experienced. As time passed and my own  childish confidence grew, I suppose she somehow sensed I'd be just fine.  Well, that's what I like to think, anyway. This is the sort of memory  that will not accept the rude interruptions of reality. I never found  out where she came from, where she went when she wasn't with me or who  else knew anything about her. She was certainly real and I do remember  my mother worrying about "that strange dog." But, as a child growing up  with a dog and learning what doggyhood is all about, there's no such  thing as a "strange" dog. They're dogs and if you know them, you _know _them. I knew her and something inside of me told me she was there for me and that's all that matters.

Decades  later when trying to remember these events and jot them down for others  to enjoy, I'm still strongly effected by them. My emotions still churn,  I still get goosebumps remembering that first moment when my tiny heart  was healed and I'm still not capable of making it fully understood to  anyone else. It just was and is and that is enough for me. I'll never  forget Simon and I'll never forget that mysterious surrogate that fate  sent me on that Spring day. Tonight, decades later, the feelings of that  childhood memory still linger and will be with me, always.


----------



## Ariel

Morkonan, that is a beautiful memory.

My grandfather helped introduce the K-9 unit to the Kansas City police department and was one of its first officers.  My father grew up around dogs that truly could be dangerous and he has a love for all dogs as well.  I grew up with a wide variety of dogs in my life as well and I have trouble imaging life without dogs.

The first dog I remember owning was a sweet little lapdog mutt my parents got for me.  I named her Lacy after an older girl whose name I thought was beautiful.  Lacy was my best friend.  She was small enough that I could carry her, even at three years old.  I loved her as much as I could.  Eventually another dog came by.  

A large mutt that looked like Tramp from "Lady and the Tramp."  So that's what we named him.  Tramp stayed outside. And he impregnated Lacy.  Tramp ran off one day and we never saw him again.  Lacy was given to a friend along with one of her puppies when we moved to Kansas City when I was five.  I like to imagine, sometimes, that she had a wonderful life filled with great food and lots of snuggles.


----------



## Saxon Violence

I have every confidence that Dobermans are good Dogs.

Every so often the Media gets ahold of a Breed they decide to Demonize.

The old style trimmed ears probably contributed to the "_Devil Dog_" reputation.

Finally, when a Breed goes viral, the Puppy-Mills turn out enough sub-standard Dogs to clog up the Breed for a Generation.

"_Rin Tintin_" struck the German Shepherd Breed a mighty blow. "_Lassie_" assaulted the Collies. There was a series of Doberman movies in the '70s.

Of course if you buy your Dog from a reputable dealer, you don't have to sweat what the Puppy-Mills are up to...

{"Reputable" needn't mean "Big"; "Prosperous" or "Professional"...}

And anyway, one of their inbred, improperly socialized and inbred caricatures tends to be a cringing Neurotic of a Dog rather than a "Man-Eater". 


Saxon Violence


----------



## Brock

Saxon Violence said:


> I have every confidence that Dobermans are good Dogs.
> 
> Every so often the Media gets ahold of a Breed they decide to Demonize.
> 
> The old style trimmed ears probably contributed to the "_Devil Dog_" reputation.
> 
> 
> Finally, when a Breed goes viral, the Puppy-Mills turn out enough sub-standard Dogs to clog up the Breed for a Generation.
> 
> "_Rin Tintin_" struck the German Shepherd Breed a mighty blow. "_Lassie_" assaulted the Collies. There was a series of Doberman movies in the '70s.
> 
> Of course if you buy your Dog from a reputable dealer, you don't have to sweat what the Puppy-Mills are up to...
> 
> {"Reputable" needn't mean "Big"; "Prosperous" or "Professional"...}
> 
> And anyway, one of their inbred, improperly socialized and inbred caricatures tends to be a cringing Neurotic of a Dog rather than a "Man-Eater".
> 
> 
> Saxon Violence



I completely agree.  In choosing a dog for our family, we knew exactly what we wanted.  We live out in the middle of nowhere and I often have to leave my wife and daughters home alone during all hours of the day and night.  We were looking for a dog with natural protection abilities (not just a watchdog) but one that we don't have to worry about around friends, family and neighbors as well.  This is why we initially chose the breed, but we would discover so much more in them.

People have judged us on more than one occasion because we bought our dogs from reputable breeders instead of adopting from a shelter.  But getting a Doberman from a shelter is a crap shoot.  You might find a good one, but you might find one that came from a junk breeder or mill with genetic problems and bad dispositions as well.  The last thing we would want is for our children to get attached to a Dobe that ends up with Wobblers disease, VWD or the many other common defects in poorly bred Dobes, many of which don't show up until the dog is a senior.

I'm all for adopting and saving a dog's life as well.  I've adopted plenty in my life.  I just wish so many people nowadays weren't so quick to judge those who don't.  There a few legitimate justifications for certain people to buy from a reputable breeder.


----------



## Morkonan

Saxon Violence said:


> I have every confidence that Dobermans are good Dogs....



When I was a kid, I had a neighborhood friend who's family had a doberman. His dog's name was Monster...

Monster lived inside one of those large wooden spools that industrial cable or plastic pipe is wrapped around. You've seen them, though may have not noticed that they're built just like a spool used for thread. They had removed some of the center boards of the cylinder so Monster could have a place to curl up during the day. Monster spent his day chained to it, in the garage, when nobody was home. Not exactly ideal, but Monster had a long enough chain that he could reach the front door and halfway across the yard, so I guess it wasn't too bad.

One day, I was sitting on my bike after having checked to see if my friend was home. It was just Monster, sitting in his house, in the garage. I guess they were out running errands. I was just getting ready to leave when the mailman pulled up... This wasn't our regular neighborhood mailman, who Monster knew. Oh yea, this was going to be good! I sat on my bike and tried to look inconspicuous. But, the mailman didn't just put letters in the curbside box and drive off. He got out with a package! My childish glee was about to bubble over...

He made it to the front door, which was surprising. I worried, briefly, about Monster, thinking that there was something wrong with him. There wasn't.  As soon as the mailman turned around, Monster came alive. He charged at the mailman and started barking up a storm. Anyone who knew Monster also knew that he wasn't a mean dog. He loved everybody. As a guard dog, Monster wouldn't have been good at actually attacking people. Monster's strength was that he was very loud, very fierce looking and must have been crossbred with an elephant...

The mailman took off for his truck. I've seen people run before and we all know what that looks like. But, have you ever seen anyone run when they're scared out of their mind? This guy had some sort of caloric explosion of energy. I really haven't seen much else like it. I don't remember seeing his feet hit the ground, just some sort of blue blurring motion of his lower body. They should really put dogs in the Olympics. Not as contestants, but as motivational tools.

The guy made it to his truck just as Monster's chain hit its final link. But, his obvious relief was short lived. Monster strained at his chain with super-doggy strength and I was rewarded with another childhood scene I've never forgotten - That giant wooden spool that Monster called Home started to move! Monster, inspired by the results, redoubled his efforts to reach the mailman. The chase wasn't over... That dog dragged that wooden spool halfway down the block, chasing that mailman. I don't know if any of their neighbors got their mail that day.


----------



## Brock

Our daughter, Alyson, sleeping with Ozzy and Izzy.


----------



## Nemesis

After Roxie got pregnant thanks to a certain houdini dog, I've had the pleasure of hand rearing my puppy dog Cain, and it's fun watching him grow

Here's what he started out as:


----------



## Nemesis

Then he became a toddler =P


And now he's. My little trouble child

 He's in the kennel because he was naughty lol


I love him to death, he's such a momma's boy. When I'm home he spends all of his time following me from room to room and I have occasionaly caught him snuggling my undergarments >_>


----------



## Brock

He's a gorgeous dog.  I love his nose!


----------



## Ariel

It's official.  My cat is pregnant.  She does this thing at night where she complains loudly and incessantly until I let her snuggle up to me.  Then I have to keep my hand on her belly or she complains again.

I think the kittens are kicking and my hand calms them down.


----------



## Nemesis

Thanks Brock, he's gt more greyish blackish speckles all over him like an egg, and even his pink belly and the inside of his mouth is like that ^^


----------



## Nemesis

amsawtell said:


> It's official. My cat is pregnant. She does this thing at night where she complains loudly and incessantly until I let her snuggle up to me. Then I have to keep my hand on her belly or she complains again.
> 
> I think the kittens are kicking and my hand calms them down.



Thats how I found out about Roxie being pregnant, I was rubbing her belly and I felt tiny puppy kicks 0_O


----------



## Ariel

The kittens don't kick me.  I can feel two or three though.  She comes and sits on me when they're kicking and they stop.  

I think she loves me.


----------



## Angelwing

My Golden Retriever swims pretty much everyday in our pool. Do other people's dogs swim?


----------



## Nemesis

Cains afraid of water >_>


----------



## Tiamat

My dad's dog was afraid of water when he was a puppy.  I was in the creek behind the house, trying to coax him to jump in, and he just wouldn't have it.  I had to pretend to drown (in water barely over my knees) to him to come charging in.  He's been a big fan ever since.


----------



## Angelwing

It must be something genetic with golden retrievers and the like. After all, if I remember correctly, Golden Retrievers were and are hunting dogs, and so naturally they would have to retrieve shot-down ducks in water.


----------



## Brock

My male Dobe, Ozzy, couldn't swim when he was one.  Have you ever seen a dog that can't swim?  It's hilarious.  I always thought swimming came natural to dogs.  It was like his rear end weighed a hundred pounds and he just frantically splashed about with his front paws.  He swims like a fish now.  He'll get a running start and dive in.  He absolutely loves the water.


----------



## Jon M

.


----------



## Gumby

Jon, your guy has the most beautiful fur. Quite a handsome fella.



My dogs love to swim.(two labs and a border collie) The first time my border collie went swimming in deep water was pretty cute. He was in heaven and just swam around and around, but the water was so cold it made him breathe loudly and kind of gasping-like. But it was worth it judging by his expression.


----------



## Brock

Anyone have a little yippy dog with an attitude?  This is our Schnoodle (one of those made-up breeds), Chopper, putting our 110 lb Doberman in his place.  

He is 15 lbs of pure madness.

[video=youtube;2g-bBkXzK0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2g-bBkXzK0E[/video]


----------



## Robert_S

No pets of my own, but I babysit my sisters dogs mon-fri while she's working. Big and lovable dogs. Belle is a rot/boxer/some other mix and Tasha is a pure boxer.  Belle has funny ears.  One seems to lay right, the other is looks like a bad combover. Tasha is a barker, a real barker. Belle barks occasionally, but howls a lot when she sees a human friend. Tasha is an attention needy dog, perhaps because the home she came from was neglectful and abusive:


----------



## Nemesis

Little dogs like to thinks they're big, while big dogs hold the belief that they are really lap dogs


My husband took this photo of Cain pouting after I left for work lmao


----------



## Ariel

That is too true, Nox!  My 50 pound dog loves to climb into my lap.  At the table he'll put his head in my lap and drool.


----------



## Jon M

.


----------



## JosephB

Technically, babies are better babe magnets than dogs. Unfortunately,  it pretty much ends there -- unless it's one you've borrowed.


----------



## moderan

Bunnies trump babies. A bunny on a leash is guaranteed conversational fodder.


----------



## Robert_S

That bunny looks worried.


----------



## JosephB

Bunnies are chick magnets? You know we're talking about women and not actual chicks, right?


----------



## moderan

Yeah. Think about it. Who responds to the bunny pics mostly? When Dammit and I go walking, our talk-to visitors are always womenfolk. They want to pet him and ruffle his fur and rub his belly, and they want to know if bunnies are easy to take care of (they are).
They respond to being picked up like babies, and they're just the right size.
Think of them as warm fuzzies
The only thing better might be a tribble.


----------



## Nemesis

Sadly my ferrets didn't have that same effect =P kids loved them though ^^


----------



## squidtender

moderan said:


> Bunnies trump babies. A bunny on a leash is guaranteed conversational fodder.



Dude . . . you let me walk into a bar with a bunny and a leather jacket . . . I'm walking out with a lady on each arm


----------



## squidtender

Here's one of mine . . . and this is taken with my phone, while I was still in bed . . . there's something unsettling about a cat watching you sleep


----------



## Jon M

.


----------



## moderan

squidtender said:


> Dude . . . you let me walk into a bar with a bunny and a leather jacket . . . I'm walking out with a lady on each arm


They'll argue over which gets to carry the bunny. So take two bunnies, and let them wear the leather jackets


----------



## Hunter

I have two cats. Sam and Bob. they are both girls


----------



## moderan

Here's looking at you, kid:


----------



## Tiamat

This is the cat the dog usually chews on.  I guess she figured she owed him one.


----------



## CyanideBreakfast

There are some lovely ponies on here!

I have a horse on half loan. Been riding him for 4 and a half years. He's 15.1hh, dark bay Thoroughbred x conemmara and, much to the disbelief of most of my yard, turned 19 this year. It's been a tough couple of weeks for us. On Good Friday, Taffy's best friend passed away suddenly in the field. He's not been right since. Not quite cheeky enough, standing by himself in the field...he's getting there. On Thursday, he was nosing in my pockets to see if I had extra treats for him and today when I went up he had barged out of his field and was waiting patiently for me at the next gate. It's good to see him regaining his cheekiness.

I also have 5 hamsters.
I have Cookie, who is over 2 years old but you wouldn't think it and she adores my dad and merely tolerates everyone else. She's dark brown, like chocolate.
Then I have Brekke, who loves anyone who'll give her treats and attention. She is white and cream and named for a character in a book. Unfortunately, she is nothing like the character who is sweet and gentle and Brekke is well...a riot on four legs. The hamster is the riot, I mean.
Next is Rosie who is grey and white and so unbearably cute. She is my hamster, through and through! Far too clever for her own good. I was listening to BFMV's version of the AC/DC song Whole Lotta Rosie when I brought her home and she was a fat baby hamster and a long haired hamster so...it worked. She's not fat now, but still the hairiest hamster I've ever met.
Then I have Dexter who is small and pearly white and until very recently was terrified of everything. He's named after a TV show character after my parents and I discarded half a dozen potential names for him.

Finally, I have Arejay. He has had a tough wee life! Someone got a pet hamster then decided they didn't want the pet hamster anymore and left him, in his cage, on a doorstep in the middle of December (and in Glasgow, we had a very cold December 2012!) The people who found this surprise didn't want hamsters either but knew someone who would love to have him. When my friend got a job offer and was forced to move country, she had to leave the hamster, who she named Arejay after the drummer of American rock band Halestorm. She asked me if I would take him in so Arejay joined the family.

My sister also has a hamster, Honey, and my mum has a budgie, Cheeky.

I kind of have an adopted dog and cat...my boyfriend has 2 dogs and 5 cats and one of each adore me to the point he gets ignored and when I couldn't make it to his for three weeks he got dirty looks off the dog every time he walked in the door without me and the dog spent Friday nights crying (I usually go over there every Friday night). So this dog loves me so much he knows when I'm meant to be there and gets genuinely upset when he doesn't see me. I don't know what I did to deserve that!


----------



## Ariel

So my cat, who's very pregnant, scared me early this morning.  She sleeps on top of me or Fella most of the night but last night she slept between our feet.  I woke up in the middle of the night and could feel her with my foot so I, thinking I'd kicked her in my sleep, sat up to check her and I couldn't feel her breathing or with a pulse.  So I picked her up and she was floppy.

She's ok, she was just sleeping heavy (weird cat) and was rather happy to be woken with cuddles.


----------



## Ariel

Sorry for the double post but Miss Bones, my cat, is giving birth and she won't leave my lap.  Her water broke on my arm.  I'm so grossed out right now and kind of flattered.


----------



## Nemesis

Just keep her calm has best you can, and don't be too concerned when she almost keeps stepping on her new borns >_> Roxie kept getting up during her labor and delivery and puppies would just plop out, leaving us trying to catch them as they fell AND keep her from stepping on the others


----------



## Gargh

amsawtell said:


> Sorry for the double post but Miss Bones, my cat, is giving birth and she won't leave my lap.  Her water broke on my arm.  I'm so grossed out right now and kind of flattered.



How rude, she could have warned you! You are lucky though. I had all my menagerie neutered. I know it was technically the right thing to do but they're so gorgeous I can't help but feel upset sometimes that they will be the last of their line.


----------



## Ariel

She's still in my lap and nothing else is happening.  I read that it can take up to a day so I'm not really worried yet.  I am concerned that she isn't nesting or really doing anything but trying to stay in my lap.


----------



## Gargh

From what I understand they can get really needy, particularly if young. Sounds like she has her safe space though - but beware your bed, wardrobe, dressing gown etc could all become candidates for 'nesting'!


----------



## Ariel

Still no kittens.  She isn't acting like she's in any hurry other than "yelling" at me.  She's just perfectly happy to sit in my lap.  I'm worried about my dog with them.  I also need to go to work.  She's freaks every time I leave the room so I wonder if I should call in.


----------



## Gumby

I know most wouldn't consider that a valid reason to call in, but that's exactly what I would do.


----------



## Ariel

Didn't have time to call in.  I live the closest to work and only two other people can (inadaquately) do my job there.  I go home at noon though.  I'm goin to take the thing I want her to nest in and stick that in my lap.  Maybe that will keep her calm enough to finally give birth.  I'm so worried it's distracting.


----------



## Gumby

Do you have an old t shirt or piece of clothing that has your scent on it, that you wouldn't mind using for her nest box?


----------



## Ariel

Yes, but she won't stay in it.  I think she just wants held and reassured.  She's fairly needy at the best of times and I'm her person.  I have the shirt I wore yesterday in the box for her and an old dirty sheet.  She still shows no interest.  

I'm sure she'll be okay until I'm home.  I just worry.


----------



## Gargh

You might find this interesting reading while you're waiting... not for the sob story, although that is interesting, but just for the company of reading about someone else helping their cat through it. Pregnant and Kicked Out – Update! | Ryan Conners - Art and Photography


----------



## Ariel

They're here!  She gave birth at midnight and had two beautiful kittens.  One is nearly all white with light gold markings down its back and the other is nearly all gold with white markings.  They're really very cute and once she started she had no problems.  She's nursing them now.  I'm exhausted but still going to work today.


----------



## Nemesis

Pictures please!


----------



## Nemesis

Gargh - That was a sweet story ^^ It's nice to know there are people who give a damn to try and make up for those who don't


----------



## Ariel

As requested:


----------



## Gumby

Ahhh, what a cute pic! Mama looks happy and tired, babies, adorable.


----------



## Ariel

I think at one point I was more stressed about it than she was.


----------



## Nemesis

Only two kittens? Small litter ^^ But much easier to care for I bet


----------



## Ariel

It's her first (and since she's getting spayed ASAP--only litter).  She's also a small cat.


----------



## Lewdog

Wow how could you even tell she was pregnant with just two kittens?  I hope soon I can get out of this apartment and get somewhere that I can let my cat have one litter and then get her fixed.


----------



## Ariel

She gained a lot of weight and I could feel the kittens.  Plus, after spending a week outside while in heat she was bound to be pregnant.  The last week or so the kittens became really active and I could actually see the kittens pushing against her skin.


----------



## Lewdog

I want to either breed my cat with a black male Maine Coon, or just go ahead and get one myself and breed them.  With her being a tortoiseshell cat her female babies will come out tortoiseshell with a rare possibility of a male one.  I love the big cats.  The cat in this picture looks like it could part of an act in Las Vegas.


----------



## Ariel

Named the kittens.  They are Semi-colon and Ellipses.  The markings on their backs looks like those punctuation marks.  They're incredibly cute.  I think Semi-colon likes me.  Ellipses is a bit of a whiner.


----------



## Teagan_A

Congratulations on the kittens!

I have two Toy Poodles, Canyon and Ryker and two cats, Briella and Grayson.


----------



## Lewdog

Since I got my cat Cinder over a year ago, from time to time, her toys would mysteriously disappear.  I would look everywhere for them, and from time to time would find them under my dresser where she used to be able to crawl under.  The list had grown to a ball with a bell in it, a ball she tore off of her scratch mat, a stuffed carrot with feathers, various twist ties, and eventually a second stuffed carrot with feathers I bought, because she loved the first one so much.  She was down to just one old toy and I was going to buy her yet another carrot this week, but I noticed she kept trying to dig under the drawers of my computer desk where there is a very small gap.  I had looked under there before and even reached under as far as I could, and didn't see or feel anything.  Today I took a clothes hanger and ran it all the way back to the wall...and jackpot!  EVERYTHING was under there.  Even the toy she lost a year ago.  I found q-tips, twist ties, and all her toys.  She was like a kid at Christmas, and like a kid at Christmas she kept trying to reach under the desk like she was expecting even more stuff.  It was kind of cute really.  She would scratch under there then look up at me like she expected me to pull something else out.  Needless to say she has literally had a ball today.


----------



## Ariel

Bones' nest is in my closet.  It's a box with a towel in a shelf.  The closet is the only one in the house and I store my linens in it but she's loving it.  She can climb out while the kittens are sleeping and snuggle humans for a while and still hear them and her kittens are still hidden.  It's kind of cute, really.


----------



## Lewdog

amsawtell said:


> Bones' nest is in my closet.  It's a box with a towel in a shelf.  The closet is the only one in the house and I store my linens in it but she's loving it.  She can climb out while the kittens are sleeping and snuggle humans for a while and still hear them and her kittens are still hidden.  It's kind of cute, really.



Yeah, just wait until the kittens start getting out and she has to chase them down and take them back.  I always thought it was cute as hell to see a mother carrying around her baby in her mouth.


----------



## moderan

*the playboy bunny*

Our two young rabbits, who we've been thinking are female, have produced evidence that they're not. Unmistakable evidence. But at least they both have them, so we're not due for a rabbit warren. This kind of explains why they didn't get along so well with Big Girl, and now that we know, they'll be kept segregated...though I can admit to envisioning a certain amount of hilarity ensuing should five-inch-long Harpo try to impregnate 22 lb. Big Girl. Harpo tried to impregnate one of the cats this morning, despite the fact that he was IN HIS CAGE. The cat had backed up to the cage facing for some reason and Harpo got after it.
Precocious little bastich. He's three months old. He's also omnivorous.
Big Girl, for her part, is in love with Buster and doesn't want any other animals near. She fights with the cats, who really don't know what to make of the whole thing, despite having been around rabbits most of their lives.
They all have SUCH individual personalities.


----------



## Lewdog

Ha, I guess it doesn't matter how big that cat is when it comes to cardboard boxes.

[video]http://screen.yahoo.com/big-cats-play-boxes-232639553.html[/video]


----------



## Brock

This little guy showed up all by himself today.  I think I might keep him.


----------



## Ariel

Is that a raccoon?  They have to have special shots.  My step-mother has one and apparently they carry a parasite that is really dangerous for humans and need to be treated for it.


----------



## Lewdog

I had a raccoon when I was a kid named Bandit.  We couldn't keep him very long, he was worse than a kid getting into everything.  He would dump ashtrays and empty all the cabinets of food and dishes.


----------



## Brock

I don't plan on keeping him inside.  He's already eating.  His leg is injured.  I hope it heals.


----------



## Lewdog

Good luck.  You can go to a local vet and get a synthetic cats milk to feed him.  I tried to save a baby squirrel when I was younger, but he was just too young.


----------



## Staff Deployment

_Oh my god he's suckling out of a syringe, why must Australia be cursed with only these stupid possums_


----------



## Kevin

oh..we got stupid possums too and yours are much cuter.  That coon...I wonder how he'll be in about eight mos. The one i knew became a horrble pest, more like a cartoon Tasmanian devil, shredding everthing in his path. He was so nice when he was little.


----------



## Lewdog

Every time I eat, my cat sits right next to me and stares at me and my food, and makes me feel creepy.  I have to give her some treats and then she goes away.  lol


----------



## Angelicpersona

This is my buddy, Oliver. He's a Peek-a-Poo (pekingese/poodle mix) who is the most empathetic dog I've ever met. I had a toy poodle who was older, blind, and had diabetes. When I moved up here my parents brought her up to live with me but because she had always been a pack dog we decided to get a dog to keep her company. So we adopted Oliver from a family where he was being terrorized by a 4 year old. My other dog died only about a month and a half after Oliver came to live with us and I got horribly depressed for a while. If I wasn't working I was curled up in bed. My best friend had to feed me otherwise I wouldn't eat. And Oliver just stayed with me the entire time.
Unfortunately, he doesn't live with us right now =( We lived out in the country before and last fall we moved into a townhouse in the city. Apparently he's got horrible seperation anxiety and screams like a child being murdered whenever we're gone for more than 2 hours. Our landlord didn't give us a chance to work with him, it was he's out or you're out, so he went to live with my in-laws for a while. I miss him all the time

And these are my two crazy piggies. I took them outside the other day for the first time and they were loving it. Mocha is the black one and Pocky is the brown one =) I never thought I'd feel affection for a rodent! lol


----------



## word

amsawtell said:


> I know we're mostly animal lovers around here and I'm sure most of us have pets.  I thought it'd be nice if we had a place to brag/show-off our furry children and could post stories about them.
> 
> I'll start.
> 
> My dog, Beast, likes to "hold hands."  He will lift his front left paw and place it on my (or Fella's) forearm and let it slide down until his paw is in my (or Fella's) hand when he wants attention or to go out.  Usually he gets offended if you put his paw down and will do it again.  He will sit in front of me and watch me, perfectly content, while I hold his paw.  Sometimes when I go to let him out after he does this he gives me a dirty look and goes to lie down instead.


  He probably gives you a dirty look because he wanted a treat not a pee.


----------



## Ariel

So the kittens are named Ellipses and Semi-colon.  They're 21 days old today and they're stumbling about their nest play-fighting.  No wonder Bones is anxious.  She brought them to me last night and crawled up in my lap with them.  Had a nice big family snuggle.


----------



## word

We have 6 abandoned dog with us at the moment the oldest is Ben he has been with us for over 18 years and was dumped in a field next to our house in a rain storm. He still doesn't like water


----------



## Staff Deployment

amsawtell said:


> So the kittens are named Ellipses and Semi-colon.



:glee:


----------



## Ariel

Ellipses is white with three brown dots in a line down his back and Semi-colon is brown with a white collar.  The way Semi lies he looks like a semi-colon.


----------



## TheWritingWriter

I have, currently, 7 cats. I have 4 inside kitties. Khloe is quiet & nervous. Kurt is insane & hyper. Gabby is talkative & odd. & Loki is just freaking CUTE. & our neighbors moved & LEFT THEIR kitties, who I'm trying to find homes for. : ( They left 3 babies, who we just ended up naming. Tilly, Arty (short for Artemis), & Cayenne.  My husband's parents keep his black lab, since our house is not big dog friendly, so I guess we technically have a dog, too.


----------



## Ariel

I would give up my cats before I gave up my dog.  Then again I've had beast since he was five weeks old and he has been my constant companion for nine years.  I'm also from a dog loving family.  My grandfather helped to found the Kansas City K-9 unit, so he always had big dogs and my dad has always had big dogs.  I can't think of a time in my life when we didn't own a dog.  Regardless, Beast is very special to me and I will be devastated when he's gone.


----------



## Lewdog

My cat Cinder must have a great great great grandparent that was a dog.  Accidentally while whistling I found out that she gets excited to it.  Not only will she respond to it, she will come in, and if I'm laying on the bed she will jump up and lick my nose.  I've NEVER seen a cat do something like this.  If I didn't have a personal rule against being filmed or having my picture taken, I'd film it and put it up on Youtube.  I know it's weird, but I believe in the Native American belief that when someone has their picture taken, it steals a little bit of their soul.  If anyone disputes this, let me refer you to exhibit A., and how crappy all the celebrities are when they are not in front of the camera.


----------



## Staff Deployment

Lewdog said:


> exhibit A., and how crappy all the celebrities are when they are not in front of the camera



What about the nice ones?


----------



## Lewdog

Staff Deployment said:


> What about the nice ones?



Ha!  I could make a list of 1,000 to combat that list of 5.


----------



## Robert_S

Recent addition on the left (still a puppy). 

View attachment 4582

I remember a moment like this in my life. The boxer was a drill sergeant and I was the puppy.


----------



## Lewdog

Anyone else have a cat that won't eat a certain color food?  Every time I go to refill my cats bowl she leaves a pile of all the green pieces of food at the bottom.


----------



## Ariel

My cat will eat almost anything.  My dog's the picky one.  He only eats certain treats and foods.

The kittens are stumbling around and are cuddly.  They've been attacking my hands just to play.


----------



## Lewdog

Let me share how smart my cat is.  I bought her this plastic ball that has a feather on it and a little bell inside it.  Well when I am about to go to sleep I have to pick it up off the floor so she can't keep me awake playing with it.  She gives me this most pitiful look every time I do it, and then she gets mad if I forget to give it back to her when I wake up.  Well I guess she got tired of me taking it away from her, so she got this bright idea of hiding it under the bed until after I am already in bed, then she brings it out to play with.  That worked once...she sure is one of the smartest cats I've ever had though.


----------



## Meli

I thought I'd read a longer pets thread here but somehow posted in the other one instead. I'm so click happy. Is there anyway to merge Lilly's thread with this one?



> We have two cats. The one I spend the most time with is 19 years this month; she is a runt, and this is why we think she's lived so long. I've had her for the majority of my life, although she's spent the last six years living with my parents while I've been abroad. A lot of older cats start howling as they get older. Mine started to do this several years ago, especially when I'd left a ball of yarn out overnight, although she's gotten a lot better about it. I think it's mostly done out of boredom, and sometimes anxiety about not knowing where I am. She really only does it now if she can't find me or if she wants to play. This past Christmas I left her yarn in the back room after I flew home, and mom told me she picked it up and, yowling with the yarn in her mouth, waddling with the string dragging between her legs, she carried it to the front room where we usually play (cats have great spatial awareness, and we almost always play in the front room). I was a little heart broken when I read about it. I'd never really had evidence that she thought of me while I was away (even if this is scant evidence, I _am the only one to play with her and she seems to understand that yarn is only playable when someone moves it). She is missing a tooth and sneezes a lot (sadly she picked up a common respiratory virus as a kitten at the SPCA), but she shows an incredible amount of mental presence and ingenuity. She's especially good at telling me what she wants and has probably been the smartest cat we've owned. The other cat has learned a lot of habits from her. Unfortunately one of them is nocturnal yowling. I've had so much fun with her and learning about cat behaviour. I think we have shaped each other in a lot of ways. I love cats (and all animals) a lot, but I think it'll be very difficult for me to love another cat as much as her. Our personalities mesh so well. We read each other really well, too. When I was at the end of my first real adult relationship (of about four years), I kinda broke down one day. She was on the floor next to me and was surprisingly concerned. She had no idea what crying meant or how to help me, but it was clear she knew I was distressed and that it distressed her. I think we spend a lot of our lives with the assumption that there's this disconnect between humanity and animals. I think that disconnect is mostly our fault. We have the faculties to understand and connect with people from different backgrounds and cultures, and I think that should enable us to connect with animals too. I'm not really sure what that means or whether we have any obligation to animals, but I do know it's nice when you breach the disconnect._



Great first impression, Meli.


----------



## summergenevieve

This is Smudge my 1 year old Dwarf Rabbit. She's a very nutty bunny and does stuff to make me laugh all the time but her favourite game is peekaboo.


----------



## escorial

A heart warming thread.


----------



## Ariel

Meli, I think that's a wonderful first impression.  It shows compassion and, since it's well written and thoughtful, intelligence.

I have never had friends as wonderful or caring as the animals with which I've shared my life.


----------



## escorial

I have never had friends as wonderful or caring as the animals with which I've shared my life.....i agree,so true...i get frustrated when writters often use animals when expressing,evil or violence.


----------



## Whisper

I haven't owned a cat (or a cat hasn't owned me) since I was 16 years old. However, over the last year I've been feeding a few ‘partial’ feral cats in the neighborhood. I say partial because I’m pretty sure they were pets at one time or another. Anyway, about six weeks ago, one of the cats gave birth behind our air-conditioning unit outside. We found five of the six alive about two weeks after they were born and tried to capture the cat so we could take her and her babies to the humane shelter as we were afraid the rest would die. Because we found them on Friday (after the humane shelter was closed) we got the babies and the momma inside, but the momma was too freaked out and wouldn’t feed them. Knowing that a baby needs feeding about every two hours we ended up putting them back outside with the mother. She moved them during the night. Well, on Friday, we found them again. Now they are old enough to eat solid food, but still need mamma a little bit. So we brought them in and put them in the second bathroom. We actually get the mother to come in on her own  (not that she stays long). However, to shorten this up, I never realized how cool it is to just sit in the middle of a room full of kittens and play with them. I seriously do not want to give them up. I have, and always will be, a dog person, but those kitties make me melt. We will probably keep 1 of the five.


----------



## Ariel

Ellipses and Semi-colon are old enough to climb and boy do they!  I'll sit at my computer and they'll use my pant legs to climb up into my lap for a cuddle.  But only one can be up there at a time.  If they're in the same spot long enough they start to wrestle and I can't handle the little teeth and claws finding my skin by accident.

Semi-colon is more aggressive and will attack _anything_ including my 50-pound dog.  Semi is also a long haired cat.  

Ellipses is sweeter and a little shy.  He likes cuddling more and is a short haired cat.


----------



## Lewdog

Okay is my cat weird or does anyone else have a cat that will try to get under the covers and when they can't they get mad and start making all kinds of noises?  My cat has gotten to the point where she will try to get under the covers by herself, then when she can't she gets mad and pouts until I walk over and cover her up.  She is thee MOST spoiled cat I have ever seen.


----------



## Lewdog

Have you ever noticed when a cat goes into heat not only do they act different, but their face looks different where their eyes are more oval than round.  It's a softer look.


----------



## Sara Haasis

amsawtell said:


> Ellipses is sweeter and a little shy.  He likes cuddling more and is a short haired cat.



Ellipses seems like a mouthful especially when he's in trouble...does he have a nickname? I was thinking Ellie before it turned out he was a boy.

Here's a picture of my cat Darwin, thrilled to be dressed up for Christmas.


----------



## bookmasta

This thread brings back memories of my dog that past away a few months ago. His name was Brutice. He was my best bud for sure. He and I shared a lot of similar personality traits, all thought he was quite lazy at times. I have a lot of good memories with him. Perhaps, I will post some stories later on when I have more time. Miss ya buddy. :grumpy:


----------



## Lewdog

Man sorry to hear that.  Was he a puppy Rottweiler or a Chihuahua?


----------



## Ariel

Well, they're a bit older now and 'Lipses has become skittish and sometimes mean.  He doesn't like being held and he likes to bite.  Semi has become really sweet and will sit and purr in my lap for quite a while.


----------



## bookmasta

Lewdog said:


> Man sorry to hear that. Was he a puppy Rottweiler or a Chihuahua?



Neither. He was a Rat Terrier which meant he liked to chase squirrels and harass our small flock of chickens. He never was able to catch one of them though.


----------



## Gargh

Anyone have any experience of grieving cats? We lost my male cat about four months ago and my female cat is pining really badly... or so I think. Maybe I'm just reading too much into it. The weather's turned bad recently so maybe she's just fed up with being indoors, but she's been wailing a bit, dolefully, and being affectionate to the dogs (!) and eating more than she ever has. They were not related but of an age and we got them from the rescue together - he was a little younger, smaller and weaker to begin with and she taught him how to wash himself and hunt etc. 

We are thinking about getting another kitten or cat so she's got some feline company. Not sure if it's the right thing to do though and, if it is, whether we should get a kitten/cat male/female.


----------



## escorial

Touching story Gargh.....Sorry for your loss..hope your other friend recovers.


----------



## Gargh

Thanks escorial.


----------



## Pandora

My girls Lucy she's a Shepit and Maddie Lou Who she is a King Charles Mix







This is our Charlie who passed a couple years ago.





He's a tail wagger!





And my Grand Doggies!





And Pumpkin who is 22 years old! He arrived in the family at Halloween time, he is my daughters
bird. He can sing the Winnie the Pooh song


----------



## escorial

nice pic's pandora...what a great bunch of friends there.


----------



## philistine

I'm allergic to pretty much everything with fur or fine hair. Had a dog until I was eighteen, and I was constantly a little under the weather.

Which sucks, as I love animals. Probably won't own any in the future, as the periodic illness just isn't worth it.


----------



## Gumby

Gargh, hope your kitty perks up, soon.

Adorable pups and bird, Pandora. 

Philistine, sorry to hear you can't have pets because of allergies, but glad you've at least experienced it once.  I don't know what I would do if I couldn't have my babies.


----------



## J Anfinson

This is Bob. I throw the ball and he fetches it. The only problem is, he never gets tired of that game. If you won't throw the ball, he'll keep dropping it at your feet until you do.

View attachment 5079


----------



## Gumby

I love Bob's ears. Adorable!


----------



## Gargh

J Anfinson said:


> This is Bob. I throw the ball and he fetches it. The only problem is, he never gets tired of that game. If you won't throw the ball, he'll keep dropping it at your feet until you do.



My Kelpie X does that (we nearly called him Bob too). Nightmare. And if I don't throw the ball he finds ever increasingly annoying ways to place it on me, full of slobber, until I give it to my Collie who, fortunately, prefers losing things to fetching things!


----------



## J Anfinson

I haven't seen him loose his ball yet. I can chuck it out in the woods and he'll spend as long as it takes to sniff it out.


----------



## Gavrushka

J Anfinson said:


> I haven't seen him loose his ball yet. I can chuck it out in the woods and he'll spend as long as it takes to sniff it out.






<---- Oscar lost both of his when he was far younger... I'd be more than a little disconcerted if he managed to find them now.

Bob is a sweetheart, by the way.


----------



## Pandora

You are so right escorial, they are my very best friends.


----------



## Pandora

Gumby said:


> This is Monte, my sweet old friend of many years. I buried him last September, he was 28 yrs. old. I miss him.
> 
> View attachment 4237
> 
> 
> Roscoe, who has just discovered that squirrels live in trees here and not in the ground like they do in the part of California he was raised in.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4238
> 
> Rosie, who loves to find turtles and play with them. She also loves to swim in the horse trough no matter how cold it is.
> 
> She is showing me that someone,(we don't know who) has torn up mama's broom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diesel, my human child who just happens to wear fur. Scary smart and a lot of fun, if a bit neurotic.
> 
> View attachment 4239


Thanks Gumby, your crew is adorable! I love their names too. I'm  so sorry about Monte, so beautiful, so many years to love.
I can imagine the loss felt. I hope to love a horse before I leave this world. Somehow I don't think love will be complete without that.


----------



## Gumby

Ahh, thank you Pandora. Monte's passing is something I still have difficulty discussing. I spent the whole day with him, telling him how much I loved him, thanking him for being a  good friend and teacher to me and helping him pass with as much comfort as possible. It was a very long day and I remember each look he gave me. In the end there was nothing to be done other than making him as pain free as possible.


----------



## Pandora

Mr. Pumpkin


----------



## midnightpoet

Lexie, Chow mix on top; Jud, Blue Heeler mix below.  Lexie is the queen bee, treats Jud like a wayward son.  She's 10, he's about 5, but she's slowing down.  Jud loves walks, just have to watch out for cats (he'll bolt).  We also have a Chihuahua mix, but I don't have a picture of him yet.


----------



## escorial

canine eyes are wonderful


----------



## Gumby

Yes they are.  

Lexie has a beautiful coat and I love the markings around Jud's eyes. Like a harlequin.


----------



## midnightpoet

Gumby said:


> Yes they are.
> 
> Lexie has a beautiful coat and I love the markings around Jud's eyes. Like a harlequin.



Thanks, guys.  My wife had the same description about Jud.  He was a stray, just showed up one day.  Lexie took him under her wing and trained him rather well.  If he would get ahead of her she would turn around and scold him; I come first, you stay back.  Lexie was a rescue, part Chow and Newfoundland they told us, but we aren't so sure about the last part.  They are very good around children, very gentle.  Out here in the country it's good to have  watchdogs.  Deer, armadillo, skunk, wildcat, opossum are all around the surrounding area.


----------



## Gumby

midnightpoet said:


> Thanks, guys.  My wife had the same description about Jud.




Harlequin was the best description I could think of...course...he does look a little like Alice Cooper, too.


----------



## Pandora

ha! cute Gumby, Alice Cooper :biggrin:   I see it. 

Love the pics, mine don't like to have their pictures taken, I swear they look the other way. So many cute poses 
every day, if only. Escorial so true canine eyes, wonderful.

Miss Lucy mesmerized by The Turkey, finally a cute pose with her Pops.


----------



## Marc

Meet "Patches" everyone. This old gal was at the shelter watching all the younger dogs going to new homes. We love older dogs, they're the best. As soon as we saw her, we knew she would come home with us and spend the rest of her days being spoiled rotten with love.


----------



## Gumby

That's a priceless picture, Pandy! The love in those two expressions...

Marc, Patches is adorable! Surrounded by books like that, she looks like she's read herself to sleep.


----------



## notre dame

​ Here are my two naughty little people caught out snoozing on the bed this morning. Note the guilty expressions!


----------



## Gumby

Lol! Yes, it's like, 'what... are we not 'sposed to be here? Really??'


----------



## Potty

Just look at the camera for god sakes!


----------



## Gumby

Oh that's too cute! 

(I can see what looks to be a malodorous sock in the first pic, which one could blame...must have been quite strong for the effects to last so long...  )


----------



## Potty

Sock was alive at one point. She killed it before it had a chance to take over the world so we all owe her a debt.


----------



## Byz

Is that a black lab?

I have a grumpy old man yellow lab, and a 3 month old Great Pyrenees.  Buddy (the lab) and Lucy (the pup).  She may only be 3 months old, but she is the 'man in charge'.


----------



## TheYellowMustang

This is my dog Millie:



She likes food and cuddling. And she snores like an old man. That happy face right there ^, that's her mood every single day. She's beautiful.


----------



## Gavrushka

She's a darling, and she has the wonderful look of eccentricity about her. It may be an optical illusion, or a product of a tail wagging far too fast, but she appears to be hovering just above the ground!


----------



## TheYellowMustang

Gavrushka said:


> She's a darling, and she has the wonderful look of eccentricity about her. It may be an optical illusion, or a product of a tail wagging far too fast, but she appears to be hovering just above the ground!



Yeah, she's kind of dancing and jumping. I wish I could get as excited as her at the mere experience of hearing someone say my name in a high pitched squeaky voice. It's kind of amazing (no matter what her reasons are) to have someone who, upon seeing me, get's so excited she makes crying-sounds and squishes her face into my shoulder. Not very classy though.. she'll roll around on a dead bird with a wagging tail if she spots one.


----------



## notre dame

Millie is just gorgeous - what a happy face. Drawn to this one because my eldest daughter is named Milli. Now, if anyone has a pet named Marianne... my youngest child will also be happy! My wee naughties are Oscar (ginger and white) and Luna (dark tortoiseshell).


----------



## movieman

Just got a new hamster last week. We're still calling her New Hamster because we have no idea what to call her . She's all white other than a grey/brown face and nothing obvious has come to mind yet.


----------



## Foxface

it's cat central here. 1 male black long hair, 1 male grey and white short hair and 1 feale flame point Siamese...she's the baby in the family both chronologically and in personality

Foxface


----------



## Pandora

Potty said:


> View attachment 5189View attachment 5190View attachment 5191
> 
> 
> Just look at the camera for god sakes!


lol . . . gosh so cute  . .  this is the best thread, all the pics and action shots


----------



## Lewdog

Notre Dame Mili looks like my cat.


----------



## Ariel

So the kittens have grown into cats now and they have very distinct personalities.  

Ellipses has become a bit of a bully and is rather stand-offish.  He's sleek, strong, and graceful.  He doesn't like being pet but will tolerate being held but only by me or Miss.  He also loves my dog and will cuddle with him.  

Semi-colon loves everyone.  He's fluffy, clumsy, and really bad at being a cat.  I've seen him fail jumping from the couch to the coffee table.  He's very sweet and rarely uses his claws so his ineptness is usually met with fond smiles.  He also likes to lick.  He'll sit and lick our bare skin and purr as long as we'll let him.  I've read that it's a comfort thing for cats so I let it go.  He also loves the dog and will curl up with the dog as well.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Flying Romeo!


(not pictured: car)


----------



## Schrody

Finally! You asked for it. I'm gonna post links because there's so many pics I wanna share with you. This is gonna be long post. Here we go:

Meet Spencer (both of our cats have names, and nicknames), our secret Batman, who likes to hunt rabbits (we're sorta in the wilderness), birds, snakes, mouse... and bring it directly to our doorstep. We often call him Spence, sometimes Dostoevsky (because he has a novel called "Idiot") or Nero. 

Here are series of Spence in:

The box (that look), He thinks he's a dog, In the drawer, In the fridge, Sleeping like a baby, Washing machine, Watching you shower, Puzzle box, Towels, Dish washer

If he wants to got out (whether it's 5 a.m. or p.m.) he'll meow until we let him out. He knows to meow more than half of hour.


And now, meet Kira, who we often call Cookie, rather than Kira, little mouse who likes to sleep in various positions: So tired, Happy cat, How did I get here?, Too much catnip

How do you like my selfie?, Playing hide and seek, Yoga for cats 101, 

My two rascals, and

AMC proudly presents Oscar nominated movie: The Bodyguard

Kira is a little thief, she'll steal anything paper made, and wear it in her mouth. Actually, she wears a lot of things in her mouths including mouses (toys) and candy wrap. Spence is 3, and Kira is going to be 1 this July.


----------



## Schrody

Your pets are so cute! If I could, I would have a ZOO at home


----------



## Pandora

Funny stuff Schrody thanks for the laughs!:applouse: adorable pics . . . hide and seek . . . lol


----------



## Gumby

lasm said:


> Flying Romeo!
> View attachment 5335
> (not pictured: car)




Love the pure joy on his face.  

Ams, it's good to have an update on your babies, such different personalities.

Schrody, your cats are beautiful. Spencer is quite the character, I see. I love the one of him in a drawer, his expression seems to say 'yes, may I help you?' And your Cookie/Kira is such a pretty baby.


----------



## Pandora

Meet Miss Tilly, a stray who adopted us at our business a few weeks back. Currently, she is at a rescue awaiting a foster home and adoption. 
She will be a lucky one because there are humans who care. Please support your local rescues.


----------



## Schrody

Pandora said:


> Funny stuff Schrody thanks for the laughs!:applouse: adorable pics . . . hide and seek . . . lol



Thank my cats for being such a looney's 



Gumby said:


> Schrody, your cats are beautiful. Spencer is quite the character, I see. I love the one of him in a drawer, his expression seems to say 'yes, may I help you?' And your Cookie/Kira is such a pretty baby.



Thanks. Spence always have that "leave me alone" look 



Pandora said:


> Meet Miss Tilly, a stray who adopted us at our business a few weeks back. Currently, she is at a rescue awaiting a foster home and adoption.
> She will be a lucky one because there are humans who care. Please support your local rescues.



OMG, what a cutie!  I hope she'll find a good home. Spence was lucky to find us (and so are we), being a stray kitten (he was three months).


----------



## Riptide

Her name's Zelda. She's a skinny little pup with long, slender legs, and a short, stubby snout. She'll give you this look as she falls on you, almost like you're the center of her world.... but she does it to us all, so it's not that special of a feeling


And this is her brother, fatty Oscar boy. He's a funny puppy, never listening to us, but he's always excited, and greets us when we wake up. If we happen to not wake up in time he starts whining outside our door, waiting for us to come out.

 Their other sister is a ball of fluff completely different in looks because she has long hair, and them short.


----------



## Pandora

Tilly went to the beauty parlor and now has a new pink coat for chilly mornings, going to be 28 degrees here in Atlanta Wednesday morning. 
I haven't seen her in a couple weeks, amazing how she has changed. Her coat is shiny, her ears perky, she has put a little weight on, good, 
she was starved to weakness.
She has a new air about her. An I feel pretty air, an I am loved air. God bless Susan and her wonderful team of volunteers. Life is good!













I think pink is her color! :tickled_pink:


----------



## Schrody

Those eyes :dog::tickled_pink:


----------



## Ariel

She looks so happy!


----------



## Pandora

Update on Miss Tilly, she has a foster home! A single man who works from home. She is the only dog so she is getting lots of love. She has a backyard
and goes for rides in the car regular. Tilly, so good in the car. God Bless Susan Laskey, an angel she is, saving so many, a life given. :angel:


----------



## popsprocket

This is Tyler and Cinty. They're brother and sister. Pomeranians, of some small breed. This is them fully grown not a few weeks gone. They're almost 12.





And this is my cat, Tickles. She's a few years older than the dogs. Has a much better temperament now than when she was young. This is the day I put this bookcase in my room. I put in one arm load of books and left the room to get the next only to come back and find she'd made it her home


----------



## Schrody

Pandora said:


> Update on Miss Tilly, she has a foster home! A single man who works from home. She is the only dog so she is getting lots of love. She has a backyard
> and goes for rides in the car regular. Tilly, so good in the car. God Bless Susan Laskey, an angel she is, saving so many, a life given. :angel:



Yaaay Tilly! 



popsprocket said:


> This is Tyler and Cinty. They're brother and sister. Pomeranians, of some small breed. This is them fully grown not a few weeks gone. They're almost 12.
> 
> And this is my cat, Tickles. She's a few years older than the dogs. Has a much better temperament now than when she was young. This is the day I put this bookcase in my room. I put in one arm load of books and left the room to get the next only to come back and find she'd made it her home



Pops, I didn't know you have pets (they're cute, btw.). Well, I guess nobody will take you seriously again, now that we know you're a crazy pet owner. Welcome to the club!


----------



## A_Jones

I have a cat named Malcolm Reynalds. He is white with a little brown strip over his back like a jacket.  He is really more of a Sheldon Cooper though.


----------



## escorial

without doubt the most enjoyable thread..i love the relationship that members have with their friends..


----------



## White Rabbit Ninja

Ooooh, a pet thread! I shall post photos of my lot, then go back and gush over everyone's pets! :eagerness: \\/


Of course there's my Ninja Bun (Alvin). And even though I've posted a kajillion photos of him here already, I'm going to post another one anyway! This is his most recent photo:




This is the most recent photo of Dust Bunny (Dusty), he's a rambunctious little terror. 



And this a kinda sorta recent photo of Natasha (Tasha) from this year(she doesn't hold still, so the most recent ones are blurry):


And just because this is an adorable photo of Tasha and Dusty together:







 :albino:


----------



## Pandora

Loving the pictures . . .  Smiles all around!

Tasha wants to play!


----------



## A_Jones

A dwarf and a duch ninja bunny?


----------



## White Rabbit Ninja

Naw, just Alvin (white rabbit) is a ninja. Dusty(dwarf dutch mix) is too klutzy, he'd never make the cut for ninja training.


----------



## Ariel

I currently have several deep scratches from Ellipses and Semi's trying to make up for it by licking me.  He purrs while he licks and it makes one of the most interesting sounds.  Kind of a growling click.


----------



## popsprocket

Schrody said:


> Well, I guess nobody will take you seriously again



... people took me seriously in the first place?


----------



## Pandora

Daughter sent this this morning, smiles!

[video=youtube_share;HTPOSdyA7Uo]http://youtu.be/HTPOSdyA7Uo[/video]  :rofl:


----------



## Schrody

popsprocket said:


> ... people took me seriously in the first place?



But, but... I did... :-o


----------



## Pandora

First eyes this morning, another from my daughter, precious pits.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/09/19/breed-specific-legislation_n_3943687.html?utm_hp_ref=tw





And her Chihuah-jack mix Miss Dottie, catching some rays, waiting on a call from mom :grin:


----------



## Schrody

Yuck, I hate those "specific breeds are dangerous". If a dog has an idiot owner, of course it will be aggressive. I've seen Great Danes playing like a puppy. I don't know if anybody noticed, but mostly the most aggressive dogs are the little ones, like poodles and such.


----------



## Pandora

Totally agree Schrody, legislation, laws, punishment must go to owners and as importantly, education. We had a Yorkshire Terrier, Sgt York aka Beanie when I was growing up. Not vicious per say but he would get out the door and run. If a stranger was in his way he would nip him. He got wrote up by the cops a couple times . . .naughtiness! Unfortunately these days they would probably order him destroyed. It was us, us four girls, Beanie aka Benjamin Franklin, ruled the house. It is a people problem.


----------



## Schrody

It's always a people's problem, animal is just following its instincts, and media coverage isn't helping a bit with their often sensationalistic headlines where a dog attacked a child, and they almost never will say kid mistreated a dog (e.g. pulled his tail, throwing rocks at him, etc.), or a dog was mistreated by an owner. Selective breeding already ruined most of the breeds, why do we have to punish them because their humans don't know how to take care of them? I think dog schools and socialization should be obligated for every dog owner.


----------



## movieman

Tufty is currently banging her ball into the front door, and has been for about the last five minutes:




And, yeah, she's in a bigger cage now; when we first put her in the big one she kept climbing the bars and jumping down, so we had to keep her in the small one until she calmed down a bit.

Edit: and now she's sitting on my feet.


----------



## Schrody

movieman said:


> Tufty is currently banging her ball into the front door, and has been for about the last five minutes:
> 
> View attachment 5859
> 
> And, yeah, she's in a bigger cage now; when we first put her in the big one she kept climbing the bars and jumping down, so we had to keep her in the small one until she calmed down a bit.
> 
> Edit: and now she's sitting on my feet.



Cutie pie!


----------



## Reject

My boy Duke, proud of his new teddy, shortly before he took its head off and decorated the lounge with stuffing!


----------



## Pidgeon84

View attachment 5862

My cats after they got neutered :3


----------



## Schrody

Pidgeon84 said:


> View attachment 5862
> 
> My cats after they got neutered :3



Poor things :/ My cats didn't have that "lamp" around their necks.


----------



## Pidgeon84

Schrody said:


> Poor things :/ My cats didn't have that "lamp" around their necks.



We tried having them off but they wouldn't stop licking.


----------



## Schrody

Pidgeon84 said:


> We tried having them off but they wouldn't stop licking.



Mine were licking too, but we stopped them every time we saw them doing that. She pulled one of the stitches, it was hanging freely, but everything turned okay.


----------



## Pandora

Reject said:


> View attachment 5861 My boy Duke, proud of his new teddy, shortly before he took its head off and decorated the lounge with stuffing!


His teddy looks just like him! Precious! I came home one holiday season just after Miss Lucy joined our pack. It looked like it snowed in the family room! Every holiday pillow attacked . . . ha! sure I can laugh now . . . 

Her nickname from then on 'Lucy-bomb' sung to the tune of O Tannenbaum :bomb: here she is in a more innocent moment.






And this is our Duke in the family, my daughter's rescue, he just showed up at her door, heard she was a softy. He's being hugged by Faith, her Boxit.






And so our lovely Miss Maddie Lou Who doesn't feel let out . . . 






same Christmas, she has to keep an eye on that creepy Bing Crosby doll who croons through the holiday songs, yikes! 

Ah . . . Christmas just around the corner!


----------



## escorial

more of this...all your pictures are really brilliant stuff.


----------



## Pandora

I'm really loving all the pics too, seeing the pets make my day

your new avatar, I like escorial, you are beautiful in many ways


----------



## Freezeblink

My cat Juju is about 6 years old. White with orange spots and stripped tail. She is what's considered to be a xenophobic cat, which pretty much means scared of anything and everyone, but as long as we don't have company over she is out playing or staring out the window at birds.

Recently (about 2 months ago) she actually managed to get outside and disappeared. I actually hadn't seen her in some time anyway since I've been out of state due to work, but when my wife told me I was really heartbroken. About 4 weeks after the news I returned home to visit for the weekend and there she was. She had returned just the day prior to me flying home and my wife had heard her at the patio door. To say I was happy and relieved would be an understatement.

Anyway, I'll end this post with one of my favorite pics of her.


----------



## escorial

so glad the story ended the way it did...nice pic Freezeblink.


----------



## Pandora

It is so true about nine lives, I wish she could share her adventure. She looks like what we call 'tiger in the grass' I saw her look alike yesterday laying in a field in the sun early morning, waiting. I'm so happy for her return to you.


----------



## Gyarachu

This thread is beautiful...

I'm driving home tomorrow and will get to see my two dogs and two cats who I have dearly missed.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

I have a cat-- a Persian. She's quite exquisite, and sometimes sits on my desk as a work, just watching me.


----------



## Reject

Pandora said:


> His teddy looks just like him! Precious! I came home one holiday season just after Miss Lucy joined our pack. It looked like it snowed in the family room! Every holiday pillow attacked . . . ha! sure I can laugh now . . .
> 
> Her nickname from then on 'Lucy-bomb' sung to the tune of O Tannenbaum :bomb: here she is in a more innocent moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is our Duke in the family, my daughter's rescue, he just showed up at her door, heard she was a softy. He's being hugged by Faith, her Boxit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so our lovely Miss Maddie Lou Who doesn't feel let out . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same Christmas, she has to keep an eye on that creepy Bing Crosby doll who croons through the holiday songs, yikes!
> 
> Ah . . . Christmas just around the corner!




 Duke is also a rescue, he chose us at the age of fourteen months.  Here he is with a white boy that we fostered.  The dangerous one is the one in the middle!


----------



## aliveatnight

This is my kitty Patches. Along with her we have 6 other cats - 3 of which are only a year old!
And then we have a bunny too.


----------



## GEWrock

I have a cat named Moomoo, who's spotted very much like a cow. She has an autoimmune disorder known as IMHA, which causes her to require medication daily. Despite the fact that she hates her meds, (I would too, if people shoved funny-tasting liquid down my throat daily!), and communicates through growls, she's a sweetheart and is currently snoozing on my desk. If I ever post something along the lines of a randomized collection of numbers and letters, it means that she's chosen to nap on my keyboard once again.


----------



## Schrody

GEWrock said:


> I have a cat named Moomoo, who's spotted very much like a cow. She has an autoimmune disorder known as IMHA, which causes her to require medication daily. Despite the fact that she hates her meds, (I would too, if people shoved funny-tasting liquid down my throat daily!), and communicates through growls, she's a sweetheart and is currently snoozing on my desk. If I ever post something along the lines of a randomized collection of numbers and letters, it means that she's chosen to nap on my keyboard once again.



I'm sorry about Moomoo.  How is she now?


----------



## aliveatnight

GEWrock said:


> I have a cat named Moomoo, who's spotted very much like a cow. She has an autoimmune disorder known as IMHA, which causes her to require medication daily. Despite the fact that she hates her meds, (I would too, if people shoved funny-tasting liquid down my throat daily!), and communicates through growls, she's a sweetheart and is currently snoozing on my desk. If I ever post something along the lines of a randomized collection of numbers and letters, it means that she's chosen to nap on my keyboard once again.


We've got two cats with bad allergies, and we have to give them daily allergy medications, which they hate. It's not fun having to do that to our pets. Is she doing alright?
My cat always does that laptop thing too! She's done things to my laptop that I didn't know was possible (like turning the entire screen sideways!).


----------



## Emz

I have a lot of pet... A rabbit, 11 chickens, green anole, box turtle, a skink, two dimond doves, a house finch, two beta fish, a bull frog, a milk snake, and my beautiful dog!

my dog Annabelle is actualy named after the cow in the movie AnnaBelles wish because her spots make her look like a cow. she is a beautiful springer spaniel, and every night she will stare me down until i let her on my bed. She will lay right on my stomach so it gets a little hard to breath sometimes. Every day, me and her Will race to chase the deer in my woods... She always wins of course! She is my best friend... I dont think i could live without her!

Also, on the day chick fil a had a dres like a cow day and get a free meal me and her won because her spots already made her a cow so all we needed were sone ears and vuwa-la!!

(she is my avatar btw)


----------



## Emz

All of my pictures are too big to put here


----------



## PiP

Emz said:


> All of my pictures are too big to put here



Can't you reduce the size of the photo using a photo editing program?


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Emz said:


> All of my pictures are too big to put here



Open them in MS Paint and resize them. Mind not to save over the originals (if you care.)


----------



## Emz

How do i do that, can i do it on an iPad.... Or no?


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Ah, iPad. No MS Paint there, but I bet there's a picture editing app with a resizing feature. I could quickly do it for you if you sent me the pictures via PM, if you can't be bothered with the hassle


----------



## Emz

Thx Bruno, but I'm just gunna forget it, i cant figure out any of this stuff, oh well


----------



## Schrody

aliveatnight said:


> We've got two cats with bad allergies, and we have to give them daily allergy medications, which they hate. It's not fun having to do that to our pets. Is she doing alright?
> My cat always does that laptop thing too! She's done things to my laptop that I didn't know was possible (like turning the entire screen sideways!).



My cat "chewed" edges of my laptop, teeth marks are visible. I guess all cats like to sleep on the laptop too, especially when it's warm 

Emz, try downloading this, you can snip and resize your pictures, I have something similar, but on Windows.


----------



## Ariel

My cat, Semi-colon likes to "clean" us.  As I'm home from work with a sprained ankle, he's been licking me all day.  He'll lick the same spot until we move him so he will actually lick the skin raw.

I read up on the behavior and it's actually a comfort thing for him.  It means he cares about us and it makes him feel better.


----------



## Schrody

amsawtell said:


> My cat, Semi-colon likes to "clean" us.  As I'm home from work with a sprained ankle, he's been licking me all day.  He'll lick the same spot until we move him so he will actually lick the skin raw.
> 
> I read up on the behavior and it's actually a comfort thing for him.  It means he cares about us and it makes him feel better.



I hope you'll get well soon  

My cats are always licking me on the naked skin, but when they lick too long... it's like a sandpaper.


----------



## Ariel

Thank you, Schrody.  I'm sure I'll be fine.


----------



## Pandora

I resize in photobucket, old fashioned huh . . . ha!


----------



## popsprocket

Tyler wanted you guys to know that he got a bath and a haircut and is now super soft again and that he's also a little so-and-so who won't stop barking.


----------



## Ethan

*Sulking after being caught in the trashbin!*


----------



## Schrody

popsprocket said:


> Tyler wanted you guys to know that he got a bath and a haircut and is now super soft again and that he's also a little so-and-so who won't stop barking.



Cuddly cutie pie 1



Ethan said:


> View attachment 5891



Cuddly cutie pie 2


----------



## SarahStrange

The cat is Leelou. I can't remember if I've shared her evil, demon butt with the forum yet, so here she is again (possibly). She's essentially the devil incarnate about 70% of the time and sweet angel the other 30%. She's particularly fond out knocking over cups with straws in them (aka her favorite toy) and jumping up on my back/shoulders whenever I am sitting, walking, bending over, essentially existing. At least in the summer. She's bald, so she can't stand the cold. In the winter she's only to be found under blankets and cuddling with her hot water bottle, Red Fred. I mean, she wakes up every once and while, so I don't think it can _technically_ can be called hibernating, though I'm pretty sure that's her goal. Her yellow eyes make her especially demonic looking. It's fun waking up to her bald, wrinkled head and yellow eyes staring down at you from her perch on your chest. Fun. Very fun.

And this is Finnegan. aka Fin/Finny. He's about 9 years old so he's used to my shenanigans. Exhibit A: covering him with all the christmas ornament wrappings and tree lights and him not giving even a slight damn. I can just _see_ his resignation. He laid there under them for at least an hour, then got up once we were done to growl half-heartedly at the other dogs like the crotchety old man he is. He's my darling. One of the reasons I chose a university only 30 minutes away from home was due to my fear he'd get sick while I was at college and pass without me getting to say goodbye. He also has a tendency to stop eating when I'm gone for too long, so a quick commute back home is pretty handy. It's going to be a hard day when he does pass, but I'll enjoy my time with his grumpy-old butt until then as much as possible.


----------



## thepancreas11

A year ago, last February, my dog of 14 years died. She belonged to the family really, and so I couldn't take her with me when I moved to South Carolina for Grad School. We didn't know how long she had left to live, so I said my goodbyes at Christmas in person. Knowing she would be put down the next day, my family skyped me to her in February, and I got to see her before she left.

I thought she could never be replaced, that we would never have another dog again. Shelby, her name was, had given us so much and we couldn't find another like her. A dog becomes part of the family; can you replace one sibling with another?

About October of last year, my dad started getting lonely when he came home to the empty house. The dog that used to slowly make her way to him when he walked in simply wasn't there. We came together and had a family meeting, discussing the ups and downs of having another animal, and in the end, we decided to get Daisy, a yellow lab much like Shelby.

At first, we kept calling her by the wrong name, forgetting that our long lost friend had passed on from us. They strongly resemble one another, the coloring, the mannerisms, the affection for my father. Eventually we found that Daisy could never replace Shelby: she could only add a new space to our lives alongside all those memories of her older sister. We compare them often, knowing that they have their differences. Daisy will chew on sticks and play fetch; Shelby had memorized the sound of the bread drawer. Daisy knows far more commands; Shelby listened more.

Things change. Creatures, pets, family members come and go. The memories of those beloved friends never leaves you. Now we often say that Shelby would have loved Daisy and vice versa. We celebrate both their birthdays, Shelby's passing day, and every Christmas with the memory of what both of them bring to our lives. I only hope that someday you can have a dog as beautiful and loving as either of them.

Shelby
Daisy


----------



## Schrody

I'm so sorry panc


----------



## Ariel

I'm sorry for your loss, Panc.

i just finished watching season 1 of Downton Abbey and need to get up to change discs but I don't want to disturb this cutie sleeping on me.


----------



## Ariel

And yet another picture:

That's Ellipses and he never sits and purrs for anyone but me.  I have video evidence to convince Fella I'm not lying.


----------



## kilroy214

Videos can be doctored, that evidence is void and null!


----------



## Pandora

I love all the pictures, precious each loved pet. Sorry pancreas, your post a tribute to Shelby, just beautiful. And Daisy looks like she is in heaven there on your lap. Our Charlie looks  like yours but has 6 inch legs, a goofy, intuitive, good natured, every body loves, kind of guy. The anniversary of his passing was last week. They just never really leave us, that love, it stays.






Charlie age 14 shortly before he passed. I dreamt a couple nights ago, he was in my arms, could feel his soft thick fur again, so real.


----------



## Schrody

I have to stop visiting this thread, I don't wanna cry every day. I'm so sorry Pandora  Loosing a pet is never easy.


----------



## thepancreas11

Schrody, thanks for the condolences, but I'm not sad. I miss Shelby a lot, but no one can ever take those memories away from me. That makes me happy. Now I have Daisy to make new ones.


----------



## Schrody

thepancreas11 said:


> Schrody, thanks for the condolences, but I'm not sad. I miss Shelby a lot, but no one can ever take those memories away from me. That makes me happy. Now I have Daisy to make new ones.



I know, still, it is a sad thought.


----------



## Kepharel

This is Whizzy my little schnauzer


----------



## Schrody

Kepharel said:


> View attachment 5905
> 
> This is Whizzy my little schnauzer



Cutie!


----------



## W.Goepner

Bruno Spatola said:


> My dog Boycie:
> 
> Too many stories to tell, but he makes me laugh every day. He pushed me out of bed once. When he stretches his legs, he really pushes will all his might, usually directly into my back (he likes tucking his head in my armpit). Yeah, 3 a.m., me on the floor, him looking startled, me crying with laughter.
> 
> I'll think of some more with him. I have a cat called Tigerlily too, she's actually insane. I had a bag of Maltesers on my chest at Christmas, and she comes at me Kamikaze-style from nowhere and leaps onto my stomach and they go everywhere. Well, she gets scared and tries to run away, but the Maltesers kept her rooted to the spot. It was like the video for _Here It Goes_ _Again_ by OK GO in super-speed. Had to be there.



Geeze i had to look up, 'Maltesers'. They are Maltballs except made by the Mars company.


----------



## W.Goepner

We all have fur babies, Well let me rephrase that, quite a few of us have fur Babies. Some have had the pleasure to hold more than one dear to their heart. 

I have had the privilege to mention mine elsewhere. I will do the same here. My First dog fur Baby was Sox, a mongrel, too many breads in his lines and some I am not sure of. Sox, A dog with the markings of a raccoon. My father, took the surviving home movies, from his closet and put them to DVD, I got to see my beloved Sox in that DVD I was about seven. I just hope he went to live with a better human than I was. In 1968 we moved to Nevada, we were loading up one last time and he was to come with us. When I called to him to get him loaded, he turned away and looked back only once, never for me to see him again.

The next dog I could call my own was when I was 19. Lady, a  Amstaff, AKA, American Staffordshire Terrier, mixed breed, for she was almost as tall as the Boxer. A gold and white coat, She disappeared from my neighborhood some two years after I got her. 

Then there is Bethoven, A Papillon, A French word for butterfly, My best buddy. He lived to be 14, I met him when he was ten months old, He adopted me within the first month. I was 32 when I met him, I was not quite 47 when he went to the Rainbow bridge, the place where all our fur Babies wait for us, at least I like to think so.

Now I have Bumper, a Lab Great Dane mix, 27.5 inches at the shoulder, 80+ Lbs, he will be 8 in January. If you ever get to meet him, PLEASE leave your laser-light pen at home, My roommate at the time, Bumper was a pup, got him chasing the light bug and now most any small light reflection gets him going.


----------



## Ariel

Ellipses has decided today that he must be on my chest, which wasn't working for me because I was writing.  So I tossed him to the floor and he left only to come back and snuggle with Miss.  He kept shifting and acting uncomfortable so once I was done writing I grabbed him and stuck him under the blanket on my lap.

He only wants to snuggle because it's cold in here.


----------



## Ariel

Ellipses snuggling under the blanket the other morning.


----------



## Pandora

It's the widdy biddy chin I love the most in kitties


----------



## Ariel

This is my Beast.  He doesn't like having his picture taken. So I'm lucky I got his face.


----------



## Ariel

And here's Bones.  She loves posing.


----------



## Pandora

amsawtell said:


> This is my Beast.  He doesn't like having his picture taken. So I'm lucky I got his face.


Your beast looks much like our Jake, yawning, embarrassed by picture taking. He was young here with Scout our Jack R we lost at age five to congestive heart failure brought on by seizures. Jake lived until fourteen, he was a bit of a naughty boy. All the teenager boys who entered his realm had to keep their hands in their pockets for fear of being nipped, kept them in line . . . ha!


----------



## escorial

thepancreas11 said:


> A year ago, last February, my dog of 14 years died. She belonged to the family really, and so I couldn't take her with me when I moved to South Carolina for Grad School. We didn't know how long she had left to live, so I said my goodbyes at Christmas in person. Knowing she would be put down the next day, my family skyped me to her in February, and I got to see her before she left.
> 
> I thought she could never be replaced, that we would never have another dog again. Shelby, her name was, had given us so much and we couldn't find another like her. A dog becomes part of the family; can you replace one sibling with another?
> 
> About October of last year, my dad started getting lonely when he came home to the empty house. The dog that used to slowly make her way to him when he walked in simply wasn't there. We came together and had a family meeting, discussing the ups and downs of having another animal, and in the end, we decided to get Daisy, a yellow lab much like Shelby.
> 
> At first, we kept calling her by the wrong name, forgetting that our long lost friend had passed on from us. They strongly resemble one another, the coloring, the mannerisms, the affection for my father. Eventually we found that Daisy could never replace Shelby: she could only add a new space to our lives alongside all those memories of her older sister. We compare them often, knowing that they have their differences. Daisy will chew on sticks and play fetch; Shelby had memorized the sound of the bread drawer. Daisy knows far more commands; Shelby listened more.
> 
> Things change. Creatures, pets, family members come and go. The memories of those beloved friends never leaves you. Now we often say that Shelby would have loved Daisy and vice versa. We celebrate both their birthdays, Shelby's passing day, and every Christmas with the memory of what both of them bring to our lives. I only hope that someday you can have a dog as beautiful and loving as either of them.
> 
> View attachment 5898Shelby
> View attachment 5899Daisy



a very emotional read for me and very poignant..thanks man


----------



## InstituteMan

Here is our little buddy we lost over the weekend. This was from several years ago, when he was spryer. He loved the acres of space out here.


----------



## Pandora

InstituteMan said:


> Here is our little buddy we lost over the weekend. This was from several years ago, when he was spryer. He loved the acres of space out here.
> 
> View attachment 6030



He is so sweet, his markings lovely. One ear up and one down, oh. You gave him such a good good life, your family. Bless his little heart and yours. Again so sorry for your loss.


----------



## InstituteMan

Pandora said:


> He is so sweet, his markings lovely. One ear up and one down, oh. You gave him such a good good life, your family. Bless his little heart and yours. Again so sorry for your loss.



Thanks, Pandora.


----------



## Ariel

Where I work we have heavy machinery and constant traffic.  It's also mostly outdoors so we constantly have an influx of animals.  I got my Bones (picture above).  We try to rescue as many of the animals as we can but sometimes it doesn't work.  Two years ago I had to help get kittens out of one of the bobcats and one was dead, the other alive but so mangled he had to be put down.  That part is really hard on me because I'm the one who has to deal with most animals we get in.

Today was a good day in that respect.  One of the guys came in to my office with a shivering, golden furred kitten. He had found it and saved it before it got crushed.  I was able to find a home for him but not before he spent most of the day with me.  This little fella started out the day shivering and hiding in fear but ended snuggling up to my keyboard and drinking milkshake from a cup.

I'm glad I could find him a home.  I hope it's a healthy and happy one.


----------



## InstituteMan

amsawtell said:


> Today was a good day in that respect.  One of the guys came in to my office with a shivering, golden furred kitten. He had found it and saved it before it got crushed.  I was able to find a home for him but not before he spent most of the day with me.  This little fella started out the day shivering and hiding in fear but ended snuggling up to my keyboard and drinking milkshake from a cup.
> 
> I'm glad I could find him a home.  I hope it's a healthy and happy one.



This ^ makes me happy.


----------



## Schrody

Hello!


----------



## Ariel

This is is the fluff-master, Semi-Colon.  He's our licker and general suck-up.  We also call him Big Tuna.


----------



## Schrody

Bit Tuna, more like Big Sleepy Head


----------



## Ariel

For some reason none of the cats like my engagement ring and all of them have tried at one time or another to pull it off my finger--stone first.


----------



## Pandora

I came across this old picture in my photo album


----------



## InstituteMan

That is quite a picture, Pandora.


----------



## kilroy214

We've outsourced judging the LM to the cat.

Prepare for harsh judgements from Semi (aka Big Tuna)


----------



## Riptide

I think they really like me


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Pandora said:


>



Gosh, I'm crying. That's lovely.


----------



## stormageddon

I don't mean to re-use my picture from the selfie thread, but it's the only one I have of my dog. Well, the only one he doesn't look creepy in. He does look a bit weird, though. But who am I to talk >.>







He's lying on my feet right now. Every time I shift, he growls and bares his teeth. Vegans really are the bottom of the food chain v.v


----------



## LeeC

stormageddon,

Respecting him for the life form he is, is the greatest honor you can do him, and from your words it seems you are.


----------



## Ariel

I had bad news about the kitten we rescued.  He was, unfortunately, much too young to be away from his mother and he died.  I think he was at least happy and well-cared for and we tried.

To be honest there's only been success with the cats at work surviving once taken to homes once.  The litter Bones came from all survived.  Her mother and the majority of her siblings were taken to a farm.  Bones came home with me.  The guy who owns the farm still comes in and keeps me updated on his barn cats.


----------



## escorial

Pandora said:


> I came across this old picture in my photo album


 more evidence for me that animals have souls


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;ThQKtgBloUw]http://youtu.be/ThQKtgBloUw[/video]

another gem sent by my daughter, she finds the most precious things 

awwwww


----------



## Schrody

kilroy214 said:


> View attachment 6106
> 
> We've outsourced judging the LM to the cat.
> 
> Prepare for harsh judgements from Semi (aka Big Tuna)



I thought Big Tuna is Amsatwell's cat :-s


----------



## coldnight

i love cats i have 3 but without names


----------



## Ariel

Schrody said:


> I thought Big Tuna is Amsatwell's cat :-s



Kilroy's my fiancé.  He hates being called that.


----------



## kilroy214

I don't hate being called that, I just hate the word. It sounds very...pretentious.


----------



## Schrody

amsawtell said:


> Kilroy's my fiancé.  He hates being called that.



Oh. That explains a lot


----------



## Pluralized

I have no idea why. Found this on my hard drive from about ten years ago. Still got this orange cat -- he's just turned fourteen. We call him "Trappie" because when my daughter was little we stopped calling him "Crappy Cat" which sounded mean. His real name, the one his mother gave him, was Meow Zedong. Wish this picture had the full screen, as you'd see him three times. If I had the patience, I'd make it like fifty pictures, so it looked like infinity-cat. 

View attachment 6156


----------



## Schrody

Meow Zedong. Brilliant :mrgreen:


----------



## CyberWar

I'm all about cats and chinchillas. I used to have a chinchilla, which was a really fun little bugger to have around, save for the part where it always got up at night and ran like crazy in his treadwheel that would creak nastily unless oiled every day. The fuzzy little monster was very smart - it quickly figured out how to open any cage we put him in, only being kept from escaping after we put a lock on his cage. Being about as inquisitive as chins ever come, it would always find the hardest-to-reach place to hide in, and when driven out of there, was a real pain to catch. I remember trying to place seeds in a line like in cartoons, trying to bait it out from behind the wardrobe once - only worked up to the point where it saw it's retreat route being cut off.  When I broke up with my ex, she took the little pest with her. Though I liked it, can't say I feel sorry - chinchillas are rather expensive pets to keep, with all their special requirements.

I still have a cat though. Not much to tell about him though - during summers, he mostly spends time outdoors and only comes inside for a quick snack or to crash for a few hours. Unlike many cats I've seen, mine is very social, always going where there's company even though he's afraid of strangers, at least at first. I think he does that for safety, being of rather small stature and constantly harassed by bigger neighbor cats. My cat's a very quiet beast - just the way I like it.

Interestingly, I've never made a habit of giving my pets names. Since there's always been only one cat or chinchilla at my home, I just didn't see a point in naming them, especially considering how they don't care either way.

Frankly I prefer the company of animals over humans - they don't bother me with all kinds of nonsense and are very loyal.


----------



## Pandora

One time I came home from a very early am grocery trip before husband went in to work. I found 3 gerbils scaling the fireplace! little dickens, Speedy, Rosie and Minnie O Our Iguana went rogue for awhile too, Spike, later named Julie after the vet who let us know he was a she. 

I agree CyberWar, I'd rather be with an animal, uh oh another song lyric. :mrgreen:


----------



## JosephineRinaldi

I have two dogs; Moro my two year old Lab/Pit mix and our newest addition a 9 week old Pomeranian named Lilith. This is Moro  and this is our puppy nugget Lilith!  They are constantly playing or fighting over toys. Moro has been an "only child" for the past two years so she enjoys having a play mate. Whereas Lilith just has an attitude combined with puppy energy.


----------



## Ariel

Moro has eyebrows!  Very cute animals.

Latest offering on the very undignified Ellipses.


----------



## Augustus Maximus

We have a dog and a few cats. However, I do plan to own ball pythons in the future when I leave for college.


----------



## Pandora

Augustus Maximus said:


> We have a dog and a few cats. However, I do plan to own ball pythons in the future when I leave for college.


Maybe you will post a pic for us when you get your snake. We recently watched Road Trip for the millionth time, funny the snake and Tom Green, priceless.


----------



## Pandora

JosephineRinaldi said:


> I have two dogs; Moro my two year old Lab/Pit mix and our newest addition a 9 week old Pomeranian named Lilith. This is Moro View attachment 6183 and this is our puppy nugget Lilith! View attachment 6184 They are constantly playing or fighting over toys. Moro has been an "only child" for the past two years so she enjoys having a play mate. Whereas Lilith just has an attitude combined with puppy energy.


Beautiful pics Josephine. Very unusual marking Moro has, the setting lovely and she has a very philosophical look on her face. Little Lilith, love the name so suits her, is absolutely adorable, looks so soft against the cheek. Enjoy!


----------



## CyberWar

Used to have a dog too. A black, long-furred mutt of Spaniel and something. A noisy, foul-smelling and incredibly stupid creature whose only redeeming virtue was friendliness. She was completely useless as a guard dog, she'd probably roll over and let the thieves loot the whole house for a scratch on her belly, too cowardly to keep other stray dogs from shitting in my yard, and too dumb to be trained. Never wanted a dog myself, since I can't stand them, but mother got one on my little sister's insistence.

Since mother and sis don't live here anymore, I could at least get rid of the mutt by giving her away to family friends. Being very friendly towards just about everyone and probably also too stupid to realize the difference, she certainly didn't seem to mind, especially considering how her new owners would let her do things that we didn't, such as sit under the kitchen table during meals and feed on scraps tossed to her. Last I saw that good-for-nothing hound, she had grown pretty fat.

There were some fun times with that dog too though. I remember her intense rivalry with my cat - even though each had it's own bowl, neither would ever miss the chance to devour the contents of both bowls when the other creature wasn't around, even if not hungry. Both would sometimes gorge themselves to the point of puking just so that their rival would get no food, so we had to adopt separate feeding practices, feeding the two beasts at different times separately. Sometimes the dog would attempt to play with the cat in a manner that could only be described as attempted rape - why would a dog, being a female and spayed at that, attempt to mount a cat (who was also neutered) eludes me, but it sure looked like that from aside. The cat would typically roll over and use all fours to kick and claw back, but since neither beast ever seemed to be harmed by this activity, apparently they were indeed just playing.


----------



## Ariel

Cyber, what you were witnessing was, in fact, dominance play by both creatures.  

Cats, who are solitary hunters, roll over and use their claws to prove who is dominant in a social situation as such a move would (in the wild) disembowel their attacker.  This behavior has been seen in large cats as well as household cats.

Wolves (the majority of dogs have wolf ancestry), on the other hand, are social pack hunters and in their social situations would use "sex" to prove dominance over other members of the pack.  It has nothing to do with actual sex but with pack standing.  The alpha wouldn't let another wolf assert dominance over him but would turn the situation into a fight.  Whoever won in that fight would come out as the new alpha.

So, yes, your dog humping your leg is essentially your dog saying "I don't have to listen to you, you aren't my boss."

Whereas your cat going nuts on your hand by rolling on their back and clawing with their hind legs is the same thing.


----------



## CyberWar

I see. 

I've also noticed that female cats in heat tend to get very vicious around neutered male cats like mine. Evidently, the girls must be pissed at the only male around being completely uninterested in them when they feel as horny as only cats ever can. I've seen the neighbor's female cat chase mine around on the "cat days" even more fiercely than any of the males competing with him for territory, even though they normally get along well. Since the neighbours spayed her, she doesn't seem to pester my cat anymore, confirming my suspicions.


----------



## InstituteMan

I have a stoned kitten on my hands. 

We got this little cat a month or so ago a, because a neighbor had a stray cat wander by and have kittens that needed a home. Plus, we are crazy. The little kitten has learned to despise the vet, but she had to go today for more vaccinations. After an epically violent fit, she was given a "natural veterinary dietary supplement" that was supposed to calm her down so that she wouldn't remove skin from the arm of the syringe wielding nurse. Boy-howdy, that must have been kitty-qualudes or something, because did it ever calm her down.

I gotta say, I rather like the chill little cat that resulted, even though I wouldn't want her this stoned all of the time. We got her home again this afternoon, and she is just sitting around in a sunbeam, contemplating motes of dust and enjoying being licked by the Great Dane. This is much calmer than the constant scaling of my legs; I work from home most of the time, and I have a standing desk, which has rendered me into a jungle gym for several weeks. I have the wounds to prove it. No doubt she will be opening new wounds on me tomorrow, and I will be grateful for her to be back to herself, but this afternoon has been nice and restful.


----------



## Lewdog

amsawtell said:


> Kilroy's my fiancé.  He hates being called that.



Nu uh, Kilroy is my financier, I mean fiancé.


----------



## Ariel

Funny, Lew. :roll:

One of my cats just tapped on the bathroom door.  Sounded like he knocked.


----------



## Lewdog

amsawtell said:


> Funny, Lew. :roll:
> 
> One of my cats just tapped on the bathroom door.  Sounded like he knocked.



I was going to say Schrody, but I haven't proposed yet and I don't know if she has a good enough job to support my gaming habit.


----------



## Schrody

Lewdog said:


> I was going to say Schrody, but I haven't proposed yet and I don't know if she has a good enough job to support my gaming habit.



Um, I'm afraid you're out of luck; I'm unemployed


----------



## Lewdog

Schrody said:


> Um, I'm afraid you're out of luck; I'm unemployed



[video=youtube;Furs535ly94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Furs535ly94[/video]


----------



## Schrody

I'm sorry too. Too bad I have that inheritance money...


----------



## Lewdog

Schrody said:


> I'm sorry too. Too bad I have that inheritance money...



Obviously you come from the family of a fruit magnate.


----------



## Schrody

How did you know?! :mrgreen:


----------



## Fru

Just look at this perfect princess


----------



## Schrody

Kitteh...


----------



## Krizzteena

My cat starsky is the best! He's so loving and affectionate! I will post pics maybe later


----------



## Aswini_Siddhartha

I have a pet named tommy. He's the best thing which happened to me so far in my life. He is awesome, fun loving and caring. If he feels that I'm upset he will come and do all sorts of funny things to make me laugh. Also when I cry he will come and he will dry out my tears and tap on my head to be calm. He is the best brother whom I got in this life. I never want to miss him.


----------



## Pandora

Aswini_Siddhartha said:


> I have a pet named tommy. He's the best thing which happened to me so far in my life. He is awesome, fun loving and caring. If he feels that I'm upset he will come and do all sorts of funny things to make me laugh. Also when I cry he will come and he will dry out my tears and tap on my head to be calm. He is the best brother whom I got in this life. I never want to miss him.


My first smile today when this arrived to my email here at home. Beautiful Aswini, so much love, thank you.


----------



## Ethan

*A tired little soul!*

Meg had a busy day chasing seagulls and barking at the sea!


----------



## escorial

Ethan said:


> Meg had a busy day chasing seagulls and barking at the sea!View attachment 6320



without doubt a piece of pure art..man if i could buy a copy i would..i am dumbfounded at the pure emotion in this pic.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Adding in my lot here. I put a simple gallery of my girls on my website: Cat Gallery

These are my top favorites of each:

Athena, she loves to run back and forth across the desk when I'm writing. She's the baby of the family and excels at antics like sneaking up behind you, meowing in your ear and then running off- whether you're watching TV or trying to sleep. It's one of her favorite games. Her weirdness is actually pretty cool. She is obsessed with the motion on the monitor. Sometimes she will even try to attack the mouse icon. And she will join me in watching TV shows like Criminal Minds.






Next up is Nieca (nees uh). She's the Alpha cat. Since people are her favorite things, she's taken up the role of "greeting committee". And she just loves the attention. Her best feature is those whiskers. Her weirdness is that she won't eat tuna fish, caned cat food, or drink milk but she loves a dabble of cinnamon apple sauce or small curd cottage cheese.







And this is Sunshine, the princess kitty- everyone who meets her instantly adores her. She has even charmed a few confirmed cat haters into adoring her. Now that's power! Her favorite things are a plushy toy worm and my Yoda backpack. Sunshine will try just about anything that's on my plate.






Sunshine and Nieca are close in age.- less than a year apart. As kittens their favorite toy was the wedge sponges used to apply foundation make up. The size and weight made them the ideal cat toy.


----------



## Gumby

They are beautiful cats!  I never thought of those sponges as cat toys, but I can see how they would work!


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Gumby said:


> They are beautiful cats!  I never thought of those sponges as cat toys, but I can see how they would work!



Neither had I until one day I dropped one and Sunshine went bonkers with it. She was so enthralled she would actually play fetch! A cat- playing fetch! Who'd a thunk. 
So, I started leaving them on the floor for her. (back then it was just the 2 of us). At some point in the middle of the night, she'd wake me up wanting to play fetch. She'd bring that thin into bed and give it to me. So, I'd toss it- and she'd bring it right back. It'd go on for hours. 

And then Nieca ( neessaa) came and she jumped right into the game too. It was the strangest thing to see. At one point they had over 60 of those sponges all over the apartment. Some under the sofa, some under the stove / oven.  And they'd want more! 

Cheapest, most long lasting toy I'd seen. A few years later, Athena came she had some interest but not like those two. Eventually, they just grew out of them. 
Currently there's 2 somewhere around the floor but there's not much interest. 

Good memories


----------



## Pandora

I just have to say Snow, your avatar is the cutest expression I have ever seen on a leopard :star:


your kitties are beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pandora

My grand doggies are moving away in 9 days, I see them almost everyday. I have stories and memories and they each have their own song. This move is good for their Mum, not so much for this Gran Mum.



 

Miss Faith and Dottie






and Duke


precious to me


----------



## midnightpoet

Dang I finally uploaded a picture; it's not very good, shows our new puppies - Ginger, the only boy, Sparkles the dark one, and Blondie (the blond one).  I'll try to do better.


----------



## midnightpoet

Ok here's a better pic - they are Chihuahua mix


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Way to go Midnight :thumbl:


----------



## Schrody

mrmustard615 said:


> Way to go Midnight :thumbl:



You said it like he's responsible for their creation :lol:


Snow, midnight, you have beautiful kitties, and doggies  

And while we're on the fetching thing - my cat loves to bring me her mouse toy in the mouth, put it on the couch, and then I have to throw it, so she can fetch it back


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Schrody said:


> You said it like he's responsible for their creation :lol:
> 
> 
> Snow, midnight, you have beautiful kitties, and doggies
> 
> And while we're on the fetching thing - my cat loves to bring me her mouse toy in the mouth, put it on the couch, and then I have to throw it, so she can fetch it back



No actually he was having trouble uploading the pictures on here. That's what the "way to go" was about.

Speaking of cats, I forgot to mention our third unofficial cat. She's actually an outdoor neighborhood stray. When I'm outside she likes to follow me around like a puppy dog, honest to god. :butterfly:


----------



## Schrody

mrmustard615 said:


> No actually he was having trouble uploading the pictures on here. That's what the "way to go" was about.
> 
> Speaking of cats, I forgot to mention our third unofficial cat. She's actually an outdoor neighborhood stray. When I'm outside she likes to follow me around like a puppy dog, honest to god. :butterfly:



Oh mustard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know


----------



## TKent

my little frenchies: I wuv them so much

Lulu (she reminds us of a pig sometimes, she snorts, and likes to roll in the mud)





















She was helping me on the computer 






- - - Updated - - -

And here is my other baby, Rocco:











- - - Updated - - -

and here's our frenchie pumpkin


----------



## TheYellowMustang

*The classy hair flip* (yup she did it wrong)


----------



## Nemesis

The "siblings" all together:


----------



## Awanita

My Browser will not let me download photo so I will have to tell you about our four animal kids. All of them have Cherokee names. I have to add one and tell you about him even though we lost him as a pup.

To start we have Selu (say lue) which means corn and Gadu (gah due) which means bread. Corn and Bread are blue heeler Jack Russell mix. We lost Selu as a puppy, we gave them both their shots but Selu was the runt and it didn't help. Yep I am the one that had to do the job and boy that hurt. 

After Selu was gone Gadu became real lonely and needed a playmate (oh and men, when your wife askes for something you just can't tell her no. Never whether out of love or fear) This is where Tuya(tue yah) comes in he is a boxer mix and his name means beans. Now we have bread and beans. 

Diliyo (dee lee yoe) is our black cat that has white socks and 3/4 of a tail. His name means socks, he found us one morning. I am at work and the wife sends me a photo. It is of diliyo and he is sleeping at her feet on the front porch. It seems that he was the runt of the liter and mama cat was moving them; when she got at our house he stopped and hopped on the porch while mama and the others kept going. He also has a white stripe that goes down his face to his nose that makes him look like a skunk. Funny thing is if you take the "yo" off of Diliyo you have the Cherokee word for sknunk.....he is called Dili alot when he is being a stinker.

Last but not least is Gani (gah nee) he is our little rabbit. He is very fast so that is why we call him bullet. Gani loves to eat and run around in the living room and play with us. He love to be held and sleep in our coat pockets. Diliyo doesn't know what to do, one minute he wants to play the next he wants to eat him. We have to keep a close eye on Diliyou.

Well that is all of our four legged children (at the moment.....yes dear)

Wado Awanita


----------



## kasumi

I've got a dark chocolate lab named Magic, and a black-and-white cat named Oatmeal.

Yes, Oatmeal. I was in first grade when I named her. Give younger me an "awesome cat-naming" award. She's a sweetheart, but the second we brought the dog home she ran downstairs and refused to come up since, so now she lives with my Grammy.

Magic is a big bowl of mush. He knows just how to act cute and has my family wrapped around his little paw. Heck, my mom used to be afraid of dogs until we got him. Recently we've discovered that if you call him a "Huggy Bear" he'll curl up so you can give him a hug. It's fricking adorable.


----------



## SwitchBack

My cat, Switcheroo aka Switch, is a 5 1/2 year old black tipped / shaded silver tabby Maine Coon. He was actually the result of a planned breeding [no backyard breeder thanks]. The deal was between friends & family - they had this quality male and we had this lovely female from show-lines. Each of us got a pick of the litter rather than sell them. 

I got Switch - the runt of the litter. And yes, at 18lbs he's the runt. His brother is 23 - 24lbs.

I loved his mother, Shimmer, and she was a character. We figured that out when at the ripe old age of 3 she was chasing a young grizzly bear away from the camp site just outside the Rocky Mountains in British Columbia. By 4 she had figured just how exactly to steal fish from the neighbor's smoke house [aboriginal chap]. 


Switch is worst. He seems to thrive on being odd. 

I have found him hiding in some of the following places - laundry hamper and the funny thing is, is his face when you open the top it's a "what" face; the closest, the closest on the shoe boxes, the closest in a luggage case, somehow he gets his bulk into the kitchen cabinets... as a kitten I found him twice in the fork & spoon drawer. He has hidden in the empty dog food basket [it's an old heavy basket] - why who the heck knows. 

He sleeps on your feet, in the sink... and in a particularly good mood you'll wake up with a face-full of fur. 

He has attacked - my brother, my cousin, two friends - on more than one occasion. Now attack, I don't mean chewing on them he reserves that for my hands, but he will literally sit at your feet, eyeball you and then jump into your lab claws out. And of course the twit's purring loud enough to put a lawn mower to shame. 

He has totalled two fish tanks - knocked one off the book shelf and the other I have no idea what he did [spit on the glass, it was odd]. He's eaten 5 goldfish & 1 angelfish that was part of my breeding project [it was 4th generation, very nice looking and for the money wasted up until then expensive]. 

He has terrorized the dog - a friend's scottie mix that I ended up adopting - to such an extent the dog will run out of the room. He's chewed on this dog & attempted to lie on it. 

He has absolutely no qualms about taking on dogs - from my cousin's great dane to the neighbor's rottie to a friend's bull mastiff. And yet my sister's Yorkie, he's absolutely terrified of. He will run away from this tiny little puppy. 


He has been trained - he uses the toilet for his litter box now - however its when he wants to do tricks not when you want to do them. 

I am seriously thinking a book - My Life as a Cat's Victim [or maybe a Cat's Hostage].


----------



## Ariel

Sunday night Semi was trying to go into my closet (he likes using the litter box but if he can't get to it for some reason he'll use my closet) we kept stopping him and he got frustrated.  We figured his brother, Ellipses, was blocking the upstairs box.  So I told Semi, "come on, little man," and walked out of the room.

Semi followed me and, sure enough, Ellipses was blocking the box.  I shooed him away and Semi used the box.  I thought it was funny that he acted like he understood what I was doing.


----------



## Loveabull

Lewdog said:


> Moderan's bunnies if you feed them after midnight.



I've been reading through everyone's pet posts-cats, dogs, horses. Great stories and beautiful pictures...but this one made me laugh. When my kids were young we got two adorable wee baby bunnies. You know who ended up with their care. They were sweet when hamster sized but grew into huge wood chewing pooping machines. Our small apartment was already full of cats. A kind farm family took both bunnies with our blessings.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

My 'family' has grown from 3 kitties to 4. The new one is a 2 year old grey tabby. She came to me with a chaotic history and the name Hazelnut (Hazel). She does not respond to either name. However she does look at me when I say Mao ( sounds like maow / meow). So I've decided this is her name while she's with me. 

Mao is here as a foster cat. Since she's coming out of chaos, my environment with just me and the 3 cats is a good place for her to settle down and catch her breath. She started life in an area that was devastated by tornadoes, she was placed in a rescue / reclaim center that someone had set up. Her owners did not reclaim her. No one knows why. She was moved to an animal shelter - Humane Society where she housed among 40 cats. From there she was adopted by the daughter of a friend of mine. Hazel had 2 BIG problems in this home. They have 2 Lab mix dogs that she didn't get along with. Sweet dogs, great with the kids but Mao was not open to them. So, my friend messaged me on Facebook asking if I could help. 

How could I say no?

There has been some minor issues, some hissing and such but I think or believe that my girls may understand that Mao is stressed. The first two or three days Athena actually shared her territory (the closet) which was amazing. There's been no food aggression or disputes about the litter box. 

It's been a week sine her arrival. Nieca keeps her distance, she's chilled. Sunshine has been seen and heard racing after and being chased by Mao. Athena has decided that Mao can have half the closet; they switch sides now and again.

Mao is a sweet cat, quiet, and alert. She loves to patrol, She circles the living room, checks out the kitchen, jumps up to the space above the upper cabinets sniffs the air- looks around ans jumps to the floor to resume her patrol- and returns to the quiet of the closet. Pounce Treats are in danger though because she will attack them as if they'll escape her. 

She'll be with me for a while- to be certain that she's settled and calm. I think she'll make a great companion for someone who lives alone and as an only cat or with another cat ( or 2 ). 

My Beta Editor says she'll check to see how this "foster status" is in 6 months. A cat lover herself, I'm thinking that she's thinking that Mao is here to stay.


----------



## Loveabull

A few of my babies
Callie



Sophie



A few cats





i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff369/fureverywhere/picturesone621.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Ashley87

Hum... 

My pet is a 6 foot long ball python Ginger - a banana female. And her mate, Rover, a highway morph. 

I also have about 430 betta fry maturing for sale. 

I've been keeping snakes & fish [guppies, bettas, etc.] since I was a kid. 


My other pets at the animal sanctuary / wildlife rehab include. 

Rex - 8 year old 625lb Siberian tiger male with neurological problems
Snaps - a caiman 
Run Run - a Zebroid

and

Tiny Tim - a big Clydesdale gelding


----------



## Ariel

We had a 9' Burmese python--male--named Monty when I was a kid.  Recently we had a 2' ball python named Buddy that we had to give up because I don't have room for an aquarium (and my stepmother thought he was cool until she saw him eat).  He loved being handled.  He's in a good home now.


----------



## Terry D

I may, or may not have a cat --- Schrodinger 

Here are my girls, Jessie the golden, and Cassie, the Cavalier King Charles


----------



## Ariel

Sometime Saturday Bones made it outside.  We didn't notice until we came home from Game Night with Kilroy's family sometime around midnight-1:00 AM.  I found her Sunday morning on a utility pole behind the house--scared, damp, hungry, and tired.  I called my dad to help us rescue her.  He said she rode on his shoulder all the way down the ladder.


----------



## popsprocket

Another picture of Tickles. She turned 16 last week.


----------



## Schrody

I read the oldest cat in the world lived more than 30 years. Makes you think....


----------



## midnightpoet

Puppies in the snow: far left and right, Sparkles (female Chi mix), center Ginger (a feisty and difficult male part Chi and weiner dog) 

I need to work on my camera skills.


----------



## InnerFlame00

We have two (three-sh) cats - Hephaestus, Luna, and Osiris

Heph yawning and showing off his teefs

Hephaestus and Osiris are brothers, but we recently had to separate them because they were getting into violent fights (Hephaestus would want to play or groom but Osiris wanted more space so he'd attack him). Luckily my mom has always loved Osiris (she calls him her buddy) so he is much happier living on his own with her.

 Osiris chillin'

Hephaestus is a social kitty, so we knew we would have to get another cat who was more willing to be social with him than his brother. At the time we were fostering a litter of kitties around 6 months old that came all the way from Florida (I volunteer at a shelter that partners with Florida shelters to help them during the winter since Florida kitten season is all year). One kitty in particular stole my husbands heart right away because she was very friendly and he had always had a soft spot for grey kitties. She also was extremely social and ok with all the other cats on a level I hadn't seen before with cats, so we figured she might be a good pick.

 Luna being her adorable self

So we slowly introduced them over the period of a month (keeping Luna in the foster room whenever we were not there to observe them). Their first meeting was very promising, because Hephaestus didn't hiss at her or attempt to attack her even once. 6 months later they sleep together, groom each other, and even play together. The vet says Hephaestus is looking a lot less stressed, and much happier in general so the balance is back in our house . The poor guy was losing weight from stress for a while but he's good now.





The best part about Luna is that she is SUUPER tiny and cute. Heph is 12lbs and she is 5lbs, so almost literally half his size. She's over a year old now so that's as big as she is gonna get. She was even more cute as a little kitten.


----------



## Sonata

A girl can never have too many monkeys...




​


----------



## QuillAndInk

I have two cats





Rose (L) And Willow (R)


I've had willow since she was a kitten, she'll be 16 this years and she is the biggest, fluffiest baby ever  She loves her food and if she doesn't get her food when _she_ wants it, she definitely lets me know about it!








Rose is a rescue cat and didn't have a nice life with her previous owners ....We've had her for 3 years now and she's still learning to trust My Mum and I. She definitely has a quirky personality though, one of the things she loves to do is (literally) throw her legs over her head....the first time she did it, my Mum and I were in tears. We think she must be double jointed.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

If all goes as planned- $$ - I should have the new pics developed of the girls- Sunshine, Nieca, Athena, and the new arrival Mao - FKA- Hazel. I am amazed at this cat. I thought I was taking in a traumatized problem cat and she has shown no signs- ZIP, ZERO, Zilch- this cat is about as normal as you can get. She's a perfect cat for guys- does her own thing, respects space and territory- not needy, noisy, and doesn't shadow. Open a can of Friskies Prime Filet though- and she's right there meowing. 

The only problem is that she's rough when playing with Athena. She's a strong sturdy cat while Athena is a petite drama queen. I don't know / can't tell if Mao is being a bully or if Athena's over-reacting. At least Mao has no front claws, and Athena has all of hers, so she can defend herself - so there's some relief-

I've learned that 4 cats is a bit much to handle in this apartment (under 750 sq ft) we're managing though. Mao likes to sleep on the upper cabinets in the kitchen- and I'm finding that she spends A LOT of time up there. Right now, she's lounging on the cat chair- oh yeah, she's made herself right at home. LOL


----------



## BurntMason84

So I've got three cats.  Not sure how I ended up with them, but end up with them I did.  We get along, they scratch my back and I scratch theirs... actually I'd rather them not scratch my back, but they get upset and hold me hostage if I show displeasure (someone call the police... pleeeeease).

Seriously, they're an ok bunch I wouldn't trade for the World:

Tiger; our old chap.  Big ol' Maine Coon cat.  He use to weight about 22 lbs back in the day, but considering he's over 14 years old now, I think he weighs on a wet day about 14 tops.  Still, age hasn't deterred him from his wanton foot fetish... gotta wear socks or beware of the kneading claws.  Great for the cold winter nights though!


Bella; the derailed diva.  Not sure what she is, a Tortie I think (still learning of the umpteen thousand breeds there are).  Classic cat; she wants you to pet her but flops just out of reach; will whine incessantly for hours until you pay attention, then is done after 30 seconds of petting; etcetera, etcetera, etcetera.  Good cat all-in-all, just a brat.  Oddly enough, only cuddles with you on the couch when you watch movies, but not television shows.  Weird...


Maliki; he who thinks he's a dog.  We got him from a friend who was going to give him up to a pound because they couldn't keep him any longer.  He's a Siamese who blew my preconceptions, which were based on people who thought many were vile and evil demon cats, reminiscent of the devil himself... and the Siamese cats from the Disney movie The Lady and the Tramp.  Honestly, he's the most laid back, coolest cat I've ever had.  Our friend who gave him to us had also bought a puppy when he was a kitten.  As he trained the puppy, Maliki learned the commands too.  On command he would sit, rollover (well, a languid cat stretch and rollover), and play fetch.  The cat loves everyone too, not afraid of anything.  Everyone who comes through the door, he positions himself under their hand, then leaps to rub his head.  Super loved... unless they're allergic... ahem.  Even walks with me if he comes outdoors like a dog would, by my side.


----------



## Riptide

He's my grandpa's dog, but it a precious little beast


----------



## escorial

i could click like for all these pic's of pets....keep them coming..i think there all great..and it warms the heart


----------



## Sonata

A pause during a walk...




​


----------



## escorial

kind eyes there sonata


----------



## Sonata

It was a glorious day and she was happy to be out.


----------



## Loveabull

My big boy Callie, a total ladie's man, loves children, fine with cats and other dogs, human males can get him a bit tweaky but he's getting better.


----------



## Boofy

Introducing my new rescue rabbit, Titan ^^; He'd been turfed out to fend for himself according to my friend (who is neighbours with the guy and saw his hutch in a skip!) and I went and spent two hours coaxing him over to rehome him with me. He loves his chew toys and his new indoor cage (fondly referred to as alcatraz) and his huuuuuge new hutch for when it's warmer is coming on Tuesday! He's five months old apparently and tame as you like. So glad I got to him before a fox or a cat... poor thing was very hungry and cold. He seems really happy now! :3


----------



## Sonata

9am 1 April 2011 she had her first seizure.

12.30am 1 April 2015 she left me.

Her name was Pereg.  She was six years old.




​


----------



## Deleted member 56686

I'm so sorry for your loss, Sonata. I'm sure she was a really sweet dog


----------



## JustRob

Our next door neighbours' son's girl-friend used to live in Liverpool. (That must be the worst opening to a story ever!) While there she lost her cat some three years ago. She now lives down south here with the aforementioned neighbours' son. Recently she got a call from a vet in Liverpool. Someone had brought her cat in and they'd identified it from its microchip. Son and girlfriend made a round trip to Liverpool to collect the prodigal, who was apparently very pleased to be reunited with her long lost owner. Apparently the locals had been feeding her as a stray all those years and for some reason someone eventually took her to a vet.

Some people think that cats are solitary animals compared to dogs but they do make close attachments. At present our monster pile of fur named Oscar is attached to my angel's lap next to me and our other furball, Raquelle, is curled up next to her. We've just returned from a five day holiday during which our two companions lived in the cupboard under the stairs and our neighbour who came in to feed them hardly saw anything of them. As soon as we returned they resumed their usual daily routine. Before we acquired them they spent four months in a cat shelter together where they had a pair of stacked In/Out trays to use as beds. The shelter staff didn't want to separate them but nobody was keen to have two long-furred cats that need daily grooming, so they stayed there for months until we came along. Nowadays they have our entire bed to sleep on in the daytime but Raquelle always lies in contact with Oscar somehow. At least when we go away they have each other.

We had a transparent plastic catflap on our kitchen door and it had become cloudy over the years. Oscar would sit on watch just inside it each night and one night he saw an intruder approaching it on the outside, so he hit it with his paw so hard that he smashed it. We replaced it with a new one and he is very pleased that the view is now crystal clear through it. We haven't heard him having any trouble with intruders for a long time now. Perhaps if they knew that he's lost all four of his fangs they'd be bolder, but it's difficult for another cat to fight Oscar with his five to six inch long fur. In the early days we'd find piles of his fur in the garden after fights but he'd be looking as pristine as ever. I think his opponents went away after choking on it without doing him any damage.

I'll post pictures eventually but at present I have to finish my wallpapering now that my tea break is over.


----------



## JustRob

A picture of our two cats as promised. 
Raquelle is at the back and the duvet on top of her is Oscar.


----------



## Ariel

My Beastie says hi.


----------



## Gargh

Mine says 'More yoghurt please!'


----------



## Riptide

Look at this little devil. You wouldn't think it, but this guy seems bent on destruction.


----------



## Darkkin

View attachment 8117

View attachment 8118


Rue, my husky-eskimo mix (age, 4) and Smudgie, (age, 15), two of my three tweedles.  Still need to get some decent pictures of Zwi, my greyhound.


----------



## Loveabull

Tell me something kids. I spent fifty years as a "cat person". Dogs were cute, wouldn't hurt one, but just too needy or too whatever...I would never have a dog. Until that certain canine steps into your life...then a second one by choice...Hooly shit, and you don't know what you are anymore...a "cat person" with mutts, a "dog person" with cats? Somebody with too mushy a heart to turn away anything including cute rats? Homeless goldfish?...I dunno


----------



## MzSnowleopard

I've seen this happen to dog people as well. They'd swear off having cats with "dogs only' attitudes and then they meet a special kitty that just melts that iceberg. Most of the dogs folks I've known change their minds after meeting my Sunshine. She's just that sweet and adorable.


----------



## Sonata

There is a slight possibility that I will be getting a little dog next week.  The only snag is that it will be a puppy and I really wanted a slightly older one.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

My parents got a cat after our dog died. They are getting late in their years and didn't feel equipped to take care of a dog. We ended up also inheriting a cat from someone who had been staying with us. I'm not sure if it's really the same, but they are affectionate and have their own personalities. We love them very much.


----------



## Gargh

I'm a cat person with dogs. Grew up with cats; they take longer to trust you and often don't want as much attention but they definitely engage with you more than the stereotype, and love you as much as dogs. One of mine was more dog than the dogs, and one of my collies definitely thinks he's a cat. Unless they're treated differently, I've found they all just mush up into whatever family identity it is you have.


----------



## Ariel

MzSnowleopard said:


> I've seen this happen to dog people as well. They'd swear off having cats with "dogs only' attitudes and then they meet a special kitty that just melts that iceberg. Most of the dogs folks I've known change their minds after meeting my Sunshine. She's just that sweet and adorable.


That's what happened to me.  I hadn't had a cat in years--always had dogs and had never planned on having cats.  Then my former employer handed me this tiny little stray kitten who was really smart, funny, and full of attitude.  I couldn't let her go after that.  She fit in the palm of my hand.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Right now my Critter 'Athena' is lounging in my lap purring ( the best sound in existence imo ). She is the most expressive in personalities among the current crew. When she wants attantion, she'll get up close and reach her paw out to tap my chin. When she thinks I'm talking too loud she does the same thing in rapid succession- thwap, thwap thwap. It's hilarious! She's "that cat" - the one that chases after the mouse icon on the computer monitor. As my adopted mom would say- she's full of poisonality. 

And her attitude is a cat-titude


----------



## Ariel

I had Ellipses on my stomach just now.  He was purring because I rubbed his cold ear.  He rarely purrs.  He's my fighter and keeps getting clawed on the face because he won't stop attacking the other cats.  He's bigger and heavier than they are so I don't blame them.  

I feel bad for him though.  The only affection he really gets is from myself and the dog.  He's a weird kitty and doesn't like being pet or carried.  He likes to cuddle but only on his terms.  I should take him to a shelter for the safety and sanity of the other cats but I can't bear the thought of him being put down if no adopts.


----------



## Kevin

I'd thought for a moment that you'd gotten a tattoo*...*


----------



## Darkkin

I'm too hyperactive to be a cat person, sure I have one, Smudgie, who I rescued while out walking the dogs, but I need the near chronic interaction my dogs, Rue, in particular, provide. 

 My Rue Dog was a happy accident. Originally, I was supposed to get his brother Weezer, but at the last minute, Rue's adaptive family backed out.  The rescue worker brought both brothers with her that day.  

Rue seemed to sense I wasn't feeling very good, (severe angina the night before: chronic, hereditary).  He came over, crawled into my lap and laid his paws on my chest.  He was about 8 weeks old at the time.  Since then, he has alerted on several occasions, when he knew something was wrong.  One of those times was a massive clot in my aorta, they were able to catch in time.  He is actually more accurate than my cardiac monitor.  This isn't something he was trained to do; he just does it.  My life has depended on him, so I have to say I'm a dog person.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Darkkin said:


> I'm too hyperactive to be a cat person, sure I have one, Smudgie, who I rescued while out walking the dogs, but I need the near chronic interaction my dogs, Rue, in particular, provide.
> 
> My Rue Dog was a happy accident. Originally, I was supposed to get his brother Weezer, but at the last minute, Rue's adaptive family backed out.  The rescue worker brought both brothers with her that day.
> 
> Rue seemed to sense I wasn't feeling very good, (severe angina the night before: chronic, hereditary).  He came over, crawled into my lap and laid his paws on my chest.  He was about 8 weeks old at the time.  Since then, he has alerted on several occasions, when he knew something was wrong.  One of those times was a massive clot in my aorta, they were able to catch in time.  He is actually more accurate than my cardiac monitor.  This isn't something he was trained to do; he just does it.  My life has depended on him, so I have to say I'm a dog person.



That'd what I call a Cosmic Blessing, something that was meant to be. I hope you have Rue for many, many years. A long full and happy life to you Rue- keep up the good job.


----------



## Loveabull

I just always saw dogs as kind of needy and pathetic...dogs have owners, cats have staff...but I would have never realized how devoted you can be to that special canine. The girl dog is neurotic to the point that she is actually rather unstable. But the boy is one of the most amazing creatures I have ever known.


----------



## Ariel

I have always been around dogs.  My grandfather helped to found the K-9 unit here in Kansas City--so not only have I always been around dogs but I've always been around _large_ dogs.

Dogs can be as diverse in personality as cats.


----------



## Gargh

Love this idea:

[video=youtube;trZnE34_fgw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trZnE34_fgw[/video]


----------



## Ariel

Instead exposed my cats to catnip for the first time.  One is sniffing it and gazing off into space.  A second is sniffing it and growling at the other cats. While third is sniffing it, running off, and freaking out.  I was hoping it would calm them.  Instead they're acting normally except they're sniffing catnip.


----------



## Sonata

I miss my dog so much.  :sorrow:  I cannot even write anything at the moment as she keeps interrupting my thoughts.


----------



## Olly Buckle

We live so much longer than our pets, it is always sad losing one. There was Curley, he was a mongrel with straight hair, and Towser, the friendliest spaniel cross there could be, Neko, which is Japanese for 'cat', and then Flora, Lightning, and Dave, all cats, named by the more sensible children. At the moment we only have Kahli, who is a Bengalese Eagle Owl, hardly a house pet.


----------



## Sonata

She was only 6 years and 3 months old.


----------



## Ariel

Sonata, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## niamhgallagher

We've got two family dogs, both Chihuahuas, called Ruby and Marco. We've had Ruby for seven years and she is the most quiet and pretty dog ever whilst Marco is her complete opposite. We got Marco from a shelter and he's about two years old and has already been through a couple of homes for various issues, mostly due to his fear aggression and hyperactivity. He's just a very misunderstood dog and loves nothing better to be snuggled and played with but suffers from really sad abandonment issues at times. Marco and Ruby complement each other so well, her calmness had definitely rubbed off on him a bit and he’s fiercely protective of her. Next I've got Sebastian, who is my own Oriental cat, and is absolutely beautiful. He’s got a gorgeous ginger coat and lovely green eyes and has the sweetest temperament. He’s going to be one next month and I’ve had him only since November but he’s definitely made himself part of the family. Then I’ve got a dozen tropical fish, but they are more my Dad’s.


----------



## Darkkin

Zwi, my greyhound, is doing his one and only trick.  Super Zwi!  Flat on his back, all four paws in the air, he looks like he is flying.  Zwi isn't the brightest bulb in the box, that title goes to Rue, but he is a total sweetheart.  A dopey, lovable sweetheart.


----------



## EnglishmanRob

I've got a chinchilla. He is 3 years old. I was given him as a gift the day I arrived to Ukraine. I'll post a photo if I ever work out how! 
He loves to sit near me as I type. We both eat sunflower seeds together and Then he jumps around like a crazy boy while I prepare tomorrow's lessons or work on a poem/story.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

As promised- here's a pic of her royal mowness Mao. As you can see, she has made herself at home in my chair- not one of the TWO 'official' cat chairs. LOL


----------



## riotcoke

My dog hannah hates public displays of affection. Absolutely No Hugging. She goes nuts.


----------



## Terry D

Here are some shots of one of my favorite photographic targets, my golden retriever, Jessie.


----------



## Anari

FIVE OF MY SEVEN DOGS
Joey on arm of sofa, Rheana in the back
Vanessa on the right
Mollie Jo in the middle
Pearl, my service dog, in front


----------



## Raleigh

I had a few animals, but few up in a family where if we got an animal they wouldn't stay long. We were either forced to give them up by our mom or something like that but on my own I had a pet guinea pig and then my sister got one. We later gave them up when we got a pet bunny. I made the decision because out of the two of us, I took care of all three and then when my bunny died, well a cat got to him. A few months later I got a new bunny but had to give it away even though I lived on my own, but my mom got in my head and well now I have no pet. I recently had a pet gerbil and he was pretty cool and the crazy thing was, I got him around Christmas and my nephew and niece was over. My niece knew not to mess with him and she behaved but the second her mom came and stayed with us, my niece went inside the cage, took him out and tried to sleep with him. She needed up suffocating the poor thing.

I love animals and when I am able I will get me a PUPPY!!!! ;-;


----------



## Loveabull

Just trying to get rid of a double click


----------



## Loveabull

What gets sad sometimes is how different everyone is on what defines a pet. I work in a big box hardware store and big box pet store. Hardware sells any number of traps that poison, electrocute or maybe just sticky paper so they get stuck and die for rodents. The pet store sells rodents, sometimes as food for snakes, in fact they have a whole line of frozen dead rodents. I read the directions. Thaw to room temperature...then feed them to a reptile. Most of the employees are afraid of the living ones. My daughter has seven rats in a split level cage in her room. They are intelligent, sociable, clean-they wash themselves constantly especially before eating. Try to imagine frozen cats or dogs in the same situation. Very difficult sometimes to say the least. And no. They cannot pay me enough to feed the snakes.


----------



## escorial

Terry D said:


> Here are some shots of one of my favorite photographic targets, my golden retriever, Jessie.
> 
> View attachment 8546View attachment 8547View attachment 8548View attachment 8549



that's one wise looking friend..top pic's man


----------



## Sonata

My home is so silent
no sound do I hear

No dog and no puppy
are with me I fear

But remember them both
I do all the time
and hopefully soon
a new pup will be mine


----------



## Sonata

I have just been taken to see a litter of puppies - Mom is a Daxie, first litter at 6 years old - accidental mating probably with a smaller dog as these pups are square, not long-backed and short-legged like Mom.  I was the first person apart from the family who had even been in the room where Mom and babies are in a box - and I made sure I scrubbed my hands before I went in.

Mom came out of the box and barked but I sat on the floor and held a hand out, spoke gently to her, and she came for a pet and then a cuddle, and even though she did not understand the words, she seemed to understand when I asked if I could see her babies.

There are eight, four boys, four girls.  I only want a girl puppy [who will be spayed when she is old enough] and I have picked the one I want - but I know they can change and they will not be ready for another two weeks as they are not weaned and still have not baby teeth through.  I have had much experience with even un-weaned pups and I want one as soon as it can cope with food as against mom's milk.  And she will be fed on raw, because in my opinion it is best.  

She also has to be very young so only knows me as a chair-user and learns pdq what the sound of my chair switches on means.

Two weeks.  In two weeks I will be taken to collect her.  Four girls but this one was the one I liked, but who knows what they will be like in two weeks?  But I will have first choice and I am fairly sure that the tiny one that tugged at my heartstrings will be the one I come home with.


----------



## stevesh




----------



## Anari

So glad you're getting a puppy Sonata. Hard to have to wait for her. Two weeks can be a very long time.


----------



## musichal

I'm excited for you, Sonata.  Spoil her rotten, now.


----------



## Sonata

I am counting down the days until my new baby comes home.  She already has a name even though she does not know it.


----------



## Sonata

A strange story as to who actually owns momma - seems to be the "girlfriend" of the man who owns the house - or something.  All rather strange.  The  "girlfriend"  does not seem to be able to be contacted BUT she apparently does not want to know and it looks like I will be collecting baby in a few hours.  I have hand-reared new-born pups from birth so have no worries about this babe who is probably maybe 3 weeks old.  I have some new baby bottles already sterilised and my Vet has milk substitute which one of my drivers will bring to me, but I think that baby is old enough to be weaned.

I have no idea what the whole story is but what I do know is that the puppies will have to go before they are old enough to want out of the box they are currently in with momma.

And if I can save just one...


----------



## walker

Cats here, although I love dogs too. I haven't had room for a dog in years, nor the time to walk them as much as they need. We have two cats, both strays. One is fourteen and we've had her since she was about six months old. The other is two and we've had him since he was about three months old. We heard Leo crying in a sewer tube, and rescued him eight nights later, after leaving him food and water every day. We tried to catch him sooner, but he wouldn't let us. When we pulled him out of the tube all he did was scratch and bite. Now he's sitting next to me on the couch, as chill as can be. He turned out to be a big softie.


----------



## Sonata

I have an extremely noisy but extremely small puppy wandering around.  But she knows what a puppy pad is for so that is one less thing to worry about.

The main problem is that she needs feeding every three hours.


----------



## Boofy

Me: "Titan, why are you browsing Writers Forum when you should be WRITING? Come on, you said 10 more minutes... it's been an hour, let somebody else have a turn!"

Titan: "Sniff, click".


----------



## Sonata

Oh my, Titan's head is bigger than my tiny puppy!


----------



## Boofy

Now you understand the inspiration for his name! :3 I am more a dog person than a cat person, but until I rescued this guy I had no idea that rabbits trumped both species, hehe. He's so smart! So far I've taught him to stand up on command, to run over to me to be picked up, not to jump off the sofa when we're watching Game of Thrones together (his favourite character is Drogon, naturally) and to wash his face with his paws whenever I rub my own face with my hands ^^;

He's actually a pretty rare breed. There are less than 100 left in the US! He's a cinnamon rabbit. That's right! A cinnamon bun 

Oh, oh! A cinnabon!


----------



## KLJo

My dog, Molly



Our oldest cat, Fred. 
Fred showed up during a nasty storm. We let him in for the night thinking he must belong to a neighbour. We put him out the next morning, and he sat in our yard until my husband returned from work and let him back in that evening.

We repeated this process for about a month, until it became clear that no one was looking for him, and he had chosen to move in to our home permanently.

It was then that Fred revealed she was actually a girl, and was expecting kittens.

These two gentleman stayed on with us after their birth:


Winston



White Jack


We also have a miniature rabbit, Foof.
For some reason I can't get the picture of her to work. She's white with brown eyes and tan spots and can easily lie down in my cupped hands.


----------



## Boofy

Awwwww, look at it standing up. It thinks it's people! :3 

It's such a satisfying thing, isn't it? Taking in an animal... bringing them back to health, spoiling them rotten and showering them with affection ^^


----------



## KLJo

My favourite part is the big baby bump. <3

Mostly, I think she was just upset that we banished her to the porch to have her kittens, and was trying to devise an escape plan.


----------



## midnightpoet

That's Ginger, my Dau/Chi mix, playing king of the mountain.  His mother is below.  
He's already chewed holes in two blankets and the collars off two shirts.  We're hoping that was just a phase.


----------



## Sonata

Oh so innocent but oh so evil just a couple of weeks later.


----------



## TMarie

I have an 11 year old cat named Snoop.  Two years to the day after putting down my beautiful Siamese Celine, Snoop came into my world by way of adoption from a friend's mother who was moving into a care centre that did not allow pets.  From the day I brought him home, he was always my husband's cat, and my nose was a bit out of joint because I was the one who adopted him!!  Since my husband's passing a few months ago however, Snoop and I have become inseparable, even to the point of him practicing tai chi with me .... well, more like he lays at my feet, preventing me from placing my feet proper Lol  He greets me at the door when I come home after work, meowing his interest in my day.  He sits on the chair while I prepare food, eyeballing bits of meat that happen to "slip" to the floor.  He's my friend and I love him.

I also have two dogs.  Charlie, a black cross-breed, loves me to pieces, and can't get close enough to me when we go for a walk down the driveway.  He's old, and his eyesight is fading, so when I go outside he will bark and bark at me until I say something.  As soon as he hears my voice, he comes a running to give me hugs and kisses.  Mia is my husky, and she is smart beyond smart.  I trust her to keep my yard free of critters.  Her energy is incredible, and there are many times when the dogs and I sit outside and smell what's in the air.

My other pet is a tarantula, named Madame Octa.  She's been a part of our family for over 12 years, and is so beautiful.  When the sun shines on her, she's pink ... being a Rosehair, that is typical.  I used to handle her until my son's friend didn't believe she was real, and shook her cage.  I don't think she's ever been the same.  Sometimes when I watch her, I feel sad that she's behind a prison of four glass walls, but then I remind my self that this is the only home she's known for the majority of her life, and its a pretty good home so no reason to be sad.  She sheds her skin like tarantulas do, and it is still a wonder when I wake up to see "two" spiders.


----------



## escorial

you can just keep clicking like in this thread..for me one of my fav threads


----------



## FWriter

I love animals and all the pictures posted of your various animal companions.

We currently have 2 cats.  Muffy is a mostly black 18-year-old that has grayed with age.  Rocky is a one-eyed 14-year-old brown/black tiger tabby.  Both were fixed when they were young.  Rocky lost his eye 3 years ago.  When I can, I'll post pictures of them.

We had a lab/husky mix named Ringo, who sadly passed almost 5 years ago. We still miss him a lot.  Some day, we might have another dog.

We also had about a dozen pet rats over a 6 year period.  They were great pets.  I used to call they "pocket puppies".

:smile2:


----------



## Darkkin

Happy National Dog Day!  My boys, Rue and Zwi.


View attachment 9463View attachment 9464


----------



## Boofy

My baby rabbit Yoyo is currently going through rabbit puberty. He chews whatever he can get his teeth around and rubs his chin on everything to claim it as his own. Little bugger gets stroppy when I take his toys out to clean them now. Growls and everything! The vet says he will calm right down in a couple of months. He's still so affectionate though. Loves his afternoon runs and evening cuddles :3

You should see him in the morning before I give him his nuggets for the day! I open his cage up and he hops right out, running around my feet in little circles. I grab his bowl and he sticks his feet in it whilst I pour the nuggets, trying to stick his whole face in the bag x3


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Make sure you tell him about the birds and bees. And don't let him stay out late. :lol:


----------



## Darkkin

I've never had rabbits, just dogs and cats.  Sounds like they make amazing pets.


----------



## Boofy

I've given him "the talk". As far as he is aware, lady rabbits are mythological beings. Yes, this brings up a lot of questions... where do baby rabbits come from, I hear you asking? Well, from the pet store, of course. The staff find them on the doorstep and hand them out to loving new owners. He doesn't seem particularly happy with the explanation, but I'm just not ready to spoil his innocence yet ;D

Also Darkkin, honestly... he practically IS a dog. Even the vet can't believe how affectionate he is. He loves cuddling me and falling asleep under my blankets. Rabbits are often really skittish, no matter what you try to do with them. He, on the other hand, is so confident and loving. It's rare enough to find a loving companion in fully grown rabbits, let alone the ickle baby ones! I saw him at the pet store, rubbing his head on all the other babies for affection and knew I had to take him home :3


----------



## Darkkin

Just one of those things...LOL.  That's how I ended up with my Rue Dog, instead of his brother.


----------



## escorial

View attachment 9553


----------



## midnightpoet

Jud, our Blue Heeler, letting it all hang out.


----------



## escorial

my fav thread.....i just love the personality that comes out with them all...i can't understand why there are so few if any statues in the world that honour man's best friend...


----------



## Sonata




----------



## Sonata

She isTikva - 5 months old - and a little monster.  But I love her.


----------



## Stormcat

No, my Suki is not usually french, but she happened to have a stylish beret handy, so why not show off?


----------



## Rabber

Here is one of my creatures. Busted for stealing hot dogs from the counter.


----------



## Schrody

New fashion trend, designed with cats' elegance on mind, direct from the streets of Paris






*Sorry it's so blurred


----------



## PhunkyMunky

Our Bella. She's doofy, is capable of catching squirrels, and has even caught a crow! Not that we encourage this behavior. 

She has eliminated Possums from our yard. He has caught mice, and caught a squirrel that's been teasing her for about three years. She "feels" when I am having a bad day and won't leave my side and insists on making me pet her when I am anxious or angry. And she's right, it does calm me down. 

She is so much a part of our family. During the week she makes her rounds, sleeping in the kids' rooms and if their doors are closed you can hear her shouldering the doors during the night to check. She loves every human she meets and thinks she's a people too. She is not so sweet to other animals, so she doesn't go too many places in public with us. She provides entertainment with her silly antics. She loves to "nibble" my arms as if she's grooming me and I always take this to mean "I love you dad". Her favorite method of getting you to play is to trip you by either grabbing a pants leg or using her paws to do so. She is also "mouthy". She talks all the time, I've no idea what she's saying but we even have little conversations. My wife laughs at me because I talk to her like she's one of the kids. Meh, maybe I'm like a "Crazy cat lady" in that regard... Who knows LOL. I'm OK with that, eccentric doesn't bother me. 

And to think, my wife saw her in an animal shelter add and said "I've got to have that one" and we went and picked her up. I was nervous because she IS a pitbull and I was concerned with how she would be, not knowing the previous owner. But she's turned out to be perfect for our family and has, apparently, chosen me as her "master". She watches for her kids on the couch and worries over them until they return. And when my wife went to a women's retreat recently she watched for her the whole three days my wife was gone. So I know she loves us all and considers herself to be a part of our pack. 

She doesn't have some awesome talent. She's not ladylike enough for dog shows. But she's a 100# ball of love and a force all her own. We love her :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Sonata

Bella is bellissimo!


----------



## PhunkyMunky

Thank you! If only we could get her to stop using the Doggy News Network (DNN-when every dog in a 6 block radius feels the need to bark at the same time).


----------



## Doc Martin

Cat Sookie as a kitten in a dog food box. Irony. Sookie doing her nails. Not photoshoped. Buster and Sookie chillin.


----------



## Joe_Bassett

My Moscow cat


----------



## Terry D

This is Bubba. He's not very smart, but he likes to cuddle.





Just kidding. Here are my girls Jessie, the golden retriever, and Cassie, the Cavalier King Charles spaniel.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

My Doggies,  Luna and Chucho. Or as I call them, the Demon and the Monster for the mess they make when they are alone together. They just love to destroy everything because everything is a toy to them, even if its my favorite pair of heels. But I forgive for they do not know.:dog:

I also have a cat who avoids being photographed.


----------



## Schrody

Doc Martin said:


> View attachment 10392
> 
> Cat Sookie as a kitten in a dog food box. Irony. Sookie doing her nails. Not photoshoped. Buster and Sookie chillin.



Your Sookie is similar to my Spence!  They would have elegant kittens (tuxedo and everything)


----------



## Doc Martin

Schrody said:


> Your Sookie is similar to my Spence!  They would have elegant kittens (tuxedo and everything)


Always dressed for formal affairs, they are.


----------



## Schrody

Doc Martin said:


> Always dressed for formal affairs, they are.



They remind me of a pianist; their tail as a longer part of a tuxedo


----------



## Sonata

Not quite my type...


----------



## Schrody

I was talking about the cat, not the guy, but he's not bad...


----------



## Sonata

Schrody said:


> I was talking about the cat, not the guy, but he's not bad...



Cats are OK but I am a dog person.

As for the guy...

...you are welcome to him.  I think he is about the age of my #1 grandson!


----------



## Schrody

Sonata said:


> Cats are OK but I am a dog person.
> 
> As for the guy...
> 
> ...you are welcome to him.  I think he is about the age of my #1 grandson!



But age is just a number :lol:


----------



## escorial

my british sense of humour about woman and pianists is finding it so hard to not post


----------



## lvcabbie

It's cold outside but not for our Pixie


----------



## Sonata

Pixie is so cute.


----------



## Doc Martin

escorial said:


> my british sense of humour about woman and pianists is finding it so hard to not post


You said pianists.


----------



## escorial

yes i did Doc...man your torturing me...


----------



## LeeC

which reminds me

"My dog is not a child substitute. At least thats what his piano teacher says."  ~ Rita Rudner


----------



## escorial

LeeC said:


> which reminds me
> 
> "My dog is not a child substitute. At least thats what his piano teacher says."  ~ Rita Rudner


----------



## Darkkin

Some random happenings with the fuzzies.

View attachment 10473View attachment 10474


----------



## Sonata

My puppy is due to be spayed next week.


----------



## Sonata

The problem is that I have never believed in juvenile spaying/neutering, not that I know much about neutering as I have never had dogs, only bitches, and I have always been of the opinion that spaying bitches should be done three months after their first season if I had no intention of breeding them [I used to be a registered breeder].

Both my epi girl, who was spayed at about nine-months-old, as was the Little One before her, was, at the time, what I thought right.  But the young-ish new-ish vet who is now my puppy's primary vet, thinks she should be spayed once she is six-months-old - which will be tomorrow,  as does the main vet, owner of the surgery, who looked after my epi girl as he was an expert on canine epilepsy.  The spaying did not cause her epilepsy, which was idiopathic, as that did not rear its ugly head until she was over two-years-old.  Both LO and my epi girl had their first season at just five months, LO hardly showing but my epi girl did - heavily.

But they were both mutts of no known origin so who knows what was in their background?

The puppy is not a mutt, she is a cross-breed, dam being a standard Doxie and sire being a Minpin.  She is small but definitely big enough, weighs enough, and is healthy enough [she is raw fed] and shows no sign of coming into season, but I am still worried about juvenile spaying.

So I really do not know whether to wait or go ahead now.  Either way she will be spayed as there are far too many unwanted dogs from "accidental matings" where their owners just cannot be bothered.  Which is how both LO and my epi girl ended up with me as very young unwanted puppies, but at least they had both been weaned.  This puppy was also from an "accidental mating" and I ended up with her at just three-weeks-old [too long a story to go into here] so had to bottle feed her, wean her, and she has been with me day and night since then.

She will be picked up at ~9am in the morning decided and I will stay with her until she is sedated and intubated, but there is no way I can stay at the surgery until she will be ready to come home, some time during the afternoon.  And I dread to think how she will react when she comes round from the GA and I am not there, although Michal, her primary vet  will be there and she knows her.  

But - but - I just do not know what to do.


----------



## Doc Martin

I strive daily to live up to the loyalty shown by my dog.


----------



## Red Sonja

Doc Martin said:


> I strive daily to live up to the loyalty shown by my dog.




Hear, hear.


----------



## Sonata

When my puppy eeps at stupid o'clock because she needs a poo and will not do it in her crate so I have to let her out so she can rush into the salon and perform on a pee pad [yes, she does have one in her crate - the first time I have ever used a crate] I cannot be angry with her because my epi girl, who slept on my bed cuddled up to me, had far too many accidents during seizures during the night.

Stripping and changing a bed from duvet down to the mattress was not my idea of fun, but I would do it again and again if I could have her back with me.

Much as I love the puppy, and I really do love her, I want my epi girl back.

Life is not the same without her.

She was the heartbeat at my feet.


----------



## Aquarius

*What Cats Can Teach Us*

They never:
Sit and worry about tomorrow;
Stay where they are not happy;
Do things they do not want to do;
Tell people everything about themselves;
Go jogging in the midday Sun!
​And when the world gets us down and threatens to close in on us, it’s all too easy to forget that life is supposed to be fun. Cats are constant reminders that it is and how we too should go about enjoying life to the fullest. Watch how they always find time to play and although some of their owners buy them expensive toys, they just as happily play with an empty cotton reel, chase a snippet of paper or explore a cardboard box. With this they show us it is possible to gain the greatest pleasure from the most simple things. So, why not be good to ourselves, behave more like cats and start building more fun into our lives? 

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ * * *​


----------



## escorial

Doc Martin said:


> I strive daily to live up to the loyalty shown by my dog.



one of the most moving set of words....just beautiful man


----------



## Minu

I unfortunately don't have a picture with me of Omen that is worth uploading. He is an active dog and photography is something he does when tired - that and I am not much for photography unless nature. I had an old terrier mix for 16 years and only have maybe 30 photos [you'll rarely find me in a photograph either]. 

Right now he's with my parents & brother in Alberta and until I'm through with this six month lease by June will probably stay there, they were visiting the Niagara region [my aunt] earlier this month so I got to see him there, as this house I am renting - the other person has a nasty dog. 

This is a related dog on his mother's side, be equal to 3rd cousin in human lingo. Omen is bigger, slightly lighter in hue both on coat & eyes. He's a 4 year old Czech bred DDR German Shepherd [color called 'silver sable']. I say bigger because his grandfather is a VEO [or East European shepherd, which is the Russian subtype of the GSD breed and considered a supersized GSD]. 

Omen's relative. 


_Dog's link - http://www.royalair.org/blade.html - not hotlinking or anything like that for the image_


----------



## Schrody

Beautiful! I like wolf-like dogs!


----------



## Aquarius

_*What Can Be Learnt From Dogs *_

_*




*_​Research has shown that today’s dog breeds may not have evolved from the gray wolf, at least not the kind of gray wolf that exists today. A study in PLoS Genetics suggests that, instead, dogs and gray wolves share a common ancestor in an extinct wolf lineage that lived thousands of years ago. In Native American animal speak the wolf represents the teacher and symbolises the meeting of a spiritual teacher. Thus, it is hardly surprising that to this day we can learn a great many things from dogs. Among them are:

• When loved ones come home, always run to greet them.
• Never pass up an opportunity for going for a joyride. 
• Allow the experience of fresh air and the wind in your face to be pure ecstasy.
• Only when it’s in your best interest, practice obedience, but let others know when they’re invading your territory.
• Take naps and stretch before rising.
• Run, romp, and play daily.
• Thrive on attention and let people touch you.
• Avoid biting when a growl and a snarl will do. 
• On warm days, stop what you are doing and lie on your back in the grass.
• If it’s too hot in the Sun, drink lots of water and find yourself a comfortable spot under a shady tree. 
• When you’re happy, show it by dancing around and wagging your entire body.
• No matter how often you’re scolded, don’t buy into the guilt thing and pout. Instead, go straight back and make friends.
• Delight in the simple joy of long walks.
• Eat with gusto and enthusiasm, but stop when you’ve had enough.
• Be loyal and faithful to your friends.
• Never pretend to be something you’re not. 
• If what you want lies buried, dig for it until you find it. 
• When someone is having a bad day, sit silently close by and nuzzle them gently, until they come round again.
• And never trust anyone until – metaphorically speaking – you have intuitively sussed them out and like their scent.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

Please allow a moment for the file to load.

* * *
​


----------



## Minu

Aquarius said:


> Dogs have evolved from the wolves



... I've written a book on wolves. I'll just correct this little bit. Dogs never evolved from the modern wolf, the dog and the modern wolf are cousins. They descended from some prehistoric relative to the modern wolf which is long since extinct. The direct descendent belief was discredited a few years ago.


----------



## Schrody

Minu said:


> ... I've written a book on wolves. I'll just correct this little bit. Dogs never evolved from the modern wolf, the dog and the modern wolf are cousins. They descended from some prehistoric relative to the modern wolf which is long since extinct. The direct descendent belief was discredited a few years ago.



As a science buff, I can confirm that is true. :mrgreen: But we have a biologist on this site too!


----------



## lvcabbie

Many attempts have been made to domesticate wolves and it appears they are simply incapable of being anything but what they are


----------



## ijswan

I have two dogs, and they're both mixed so I'm not sure what kind they are.

I'm pretty sure one is a yellow lab / golden retriever mix, and one is a short little black like beagle dachshund mix.

I love them so much :dog:


----------



## Aquarius

Minu said:


> ... I've written a book on wolves. I'll just correct this little bit. Dogs never evolved from the modern wolf, the dog and the modern wolf are cousins. They descended from some prehistoric relative to the modern wolf which is long since extinct. The direct descendent belief was discredited a few years ago.



Thank you for pointing this out to me, Minu. After investigating the matter in a bit more depth, I have made the necessary changes.

With love - Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Sonata

My puppy was spayed yesterday.  She is in her crate sleeping in my bedroom and I sleep a bit, wake up, check she is breathing - and end up on the computer again.

And I forgot to take my purse so did not pay - did not have my mobile phone with me - did not even have her medical card with me, but the nurse phoned for an other taxi and I think I will use him in future. Paid the taxi when I got home and got my purse.

And I am frightened because she will not come out of her crate for a pee - she wakes and growls and says piddle off - I do not think she is in pain, she just feels not quite right.  

I think she was too young.


----------



## Schrody

Sonata said:


> My puppy was spayed yesterday.  She is in her crate sleeping in my bedroom and I sleep a bit, wake up, check she is breathing - and end up on the computer again.
> 
> And I forgot to take my purse so did not pay - did not have my mobile phone with me - did not even have her medical card with me, but the nurse phoned for an other taxi and I think I will use him in future. Paid the taxi when I got home and got my purse.
> 
> And I am frightened because she will not come out of her crate for a pee - she wakes and growls and says piddle off - I do not think she is in pain, she just feels not quite right.
> 
> I think she was too young.



Don't worry Sonata, my cat (well, it's still an animal) was all doozey and walked funny, couldn't even make two steps before falling on the side, it was like she was drunk. It ain't pretty to wake from the anesthesia, so give her time. Check her regularly, put her head on the elevated space (it could be made out of blanket), and don't give her anything to eat or drink - she might vomit or suffocate. She'll be better tomorrow.


----------



## Darkkin

My fifteen year old cat has suddenly decided she likes being a vertical kitty, a tree dweller verses the bush dweller she has been all her life...:dread:  Three times in the last two days, she has ambushed me from the kitchen counter, landing on my shoulder.  I haven't mailed her to Oz yet, but don't think the idea hasn't crossed my mind.  Although, her flying leap over the back of the 90 lb. greyhound was priceless.  Who knew she could jump like that and just for the hell of it.  Rue freaks out a little because she is _his_ kitty and worries about her, so then he comes grumping to me...sigh...


----------



## Sonata

LAST NIGHT

4am - eep eep eep wanna poo.  Get up, open crate, she rushes through and poos on a puppy pad.  Back to bed.

5am - eep eep eep.  Wanna to pee  she will and does do it sometimes in her crate which has a pad in it.

Nope - eep eep eep - wanna do it on the pad in the salon.  Up again.  SIGH

6am - eep eep eep.   And then more eep eep eep getting louder and louder.   Wanna do another poo and when I have done it I will bite your feet.                 

I was too exhausted to go back to bed  so I woke up on the couch with a mini Monster on my back.

Ram  did not send any pain pills - but then he never does and she has shown  no sign of pain since Michal brought her home after she was spayed.  
She has just been a bit  more of a b i t c h than she normally is.  Leaping about and no  different than normal.  I finally managed a quick look at her her tummy -  still no cone and she seems to be ignoring her tummy but I think she  only has two staples, maybe three but she refused to keep still for me  to count.  I know I saw two - tiny incision.  And she weighed 6 kilos!

So, this new taxi driver.  I paid him when we got home and then asked him if he would go to the nearest pharmacy to get my scrips filled.  About 15 minutes away.  No problem.  So - Meir died a few weeks ago, only 43 years old.  David is not answering his phone of voice mail, so hopefully I have a new taxi driver - nice guy.

And I desperately need sleep.  Puppy, of course is asleep on the couch, well she would be, wouldn't she.


----------



## Darkkin

View attachment 10702

This dork is the reason I smile no matter the season.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

-Two days ago my sister and I come home to find a large hole in the wall and drywall everywhere. As well as a complimentary hole on the side of my sister's matress. They both got an ear full from both my sister and I.

The day after the incident - we patched up the hole in the wall with duct tape for the meanwhile until we could buy drywall and plaster. Not even a few hours after, the dogs have ripped the duct tape down. None of the dogs owned up to it.

-Yesturday, I left for the store - for about 10 min - come back to find the hole in the Mattress has 'magically' expanded to be 3/4 of the size of the side of the Mattress. None of the Dogs owned up to it so they both got punished equally. 

Did I mention it was the second set of holes caused by dogs. I'm going to go broke before I know it.


----------



## Schrody

Um, no offense, but dogs usually like to destroy things when they're anxious or bored; it seems to me they don't know how to deal with being left alone. Are they trained? Not saying it's your or your sister's fault, some dogs are more stubborn than others...


----------



## Deleted member 56686

It does sound like a behavioral issue with the dogs. As Schrody says, some dogs don't like to be left alone. I think they call it separation anxiety.

If you have the money, you may want to see a dog behavioral specialist. Sometimes some training can help them feel secure when you're not home.


----------



## Sonata

She is hiding...


----------



## Sonata

The puppy had pulled the thick throw on the couch until she could somehow roll it into a nest, and then dug her way into it.  But she heard me maneuvering in order to get a photograph so she stuck her head out and gave me the stink eye.


----------



## Schrody

Merry holidays! 

[video=youtube;8-0WVfj76bo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-0WVfj76bo[/video]


----------



## Wandering Man

mrmustard615 said:


> It does sound like a behavioral issue with the dogs. As Schrody says, some dogs don't like to be left alone. I think they call it separation anxiety.
> 
> If you have the money, you may want to see a dog behavioral specialist. Sometimes some training can help them feel secure when you're not home.



If you don't have the money, taking them for long walks can be really helpful.  Even when they have a back yard to play in, dogs sometimes need to exercised to drain off energy.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

Wandering Man said:


> If you don't have the money, taking them for long walks can be really helpful.  Even when they have a back yard to play in, dogs sometimes need to exercised to drain off energy.



Yeah, a long walk would be good for me as well. Right now they play in the back yard but I guess they need to run some more.


----------



## Riptide

There he once was oh so long ago. And now my little handsome man is all grown up:


----------



## Joe_Bassett

The beautiful and rare lassie-hund.


----------



## Furia

I have four dogs. Three brazilianterriers, all female. The oldest, Blondi (finnish for blonde), is 12 years old, then is Nette who is almost 8 months old and then there is Bebe who is 3 months old. And then I have a male longhaired miniature dachshund called Pippin, after the hobbit, he'll be 2 years old next month. All are or will be show dogs, since I love dog shows. I also breed brazilianterriers, so in future the two younger ones hopefully will have puppies if everything goes as planned and they're healthy.


----------



## Sonata

Little girls must have matching colours - pj's, collar, and mesh harness...

...half an hour to get the pj's on, plus a lot of blood - mine - and they were off within an hour!


----------



## midnightpoet

Ginger, one of our Chi mixes, has developed what looks like a tumor on his throat.  The Vet has no clue, did a biopsy, should know something early next week.  She tried steriods, anti-biotics, other things but it keeps growing.  Having a hard time giving him his medicine.  Tried everything.  At first he would take a pill in a hot dog, then he refused it.  Tried grinding into power and put on his food.  It must have a bad taste, he won't eat.  The little guy obviously doesn't feel good.  He's been hiding under the bed, or wherever he can.  He also had what looked like a wound on his muzzle, the vet fixed that. He does have a fever.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

I hope the vet figures things out fast and that Ginger gets better. Keep us updated, please.


----------



## Winston

This is Simba and Nala (left to right).  
They sleep all day, except when they're following me from room to room.  Simba, older and "cobby bodied", sleeps more and likes to cuddle if you hold him right.  Nala, young and sleek, prefers to leap and climb, poking her nose in everything.  They play with each other, although Simba tends to call the game early and look for a warm, soft place.
I have to be careful in the morning, as both of them bracket me in bed.  Both are shelter pets.  And they found their "forever home".


----------



## belthagor

my cat got scared by a fly =(


----------



## Sonata

@midnightpoet - I do hope that Ginger will be OK.  Unfortunately some Vets really do not know what things are, so try medication after medication in the hope one will work.  I was so very lucky with my wonderful Vet who looked after my epi girl as he knew what he was doing.

As for pills, she had to have over a dozen a day.  Some I could put in her "wet" raw meat and vegetable meals [her other meal was a frozen raw bone meal] but most had to be taken as they were, and I found that a piece of a triangle cheese squished round them was the best.  It was either she took it or it got shoved down her throat.  No choice and she knew it.


----------



## midnightpoet

Thanks.  We took him back to the vet yesterday and she kept him.  Today his fever broke, but he threw up bile last night.  She says she should get the biopsy results by tomorrow so she'll know what she's dealing with.

This all started over a week ago when we noticed a swelling or lump on his throat (lymph glands? Not sure).  At first she gave him shots, and the lump went down - but it started growing again.  He's not yet two years old, never been sick.  I'll update when I know more.  I appreciate everyone's concern.


----------



## Darkkin

View attachment 11787

Just finished shoveling out the driveway and someone didn't want to give me back my chair!


----------



## Winston

This is Buster



We've had him at least four years.  His previous bowl was a coffee pot.  He's lived the last few years in that Mason jar.
We keep him on a table at the base of the stairs, so he's not alone often.  In addition to goldfish nuggets, he likes Beta food.


----------



## Reichelina

This is my boy, Joshua. 
He's turning four this April. I love him to death.
He's very fluffy (LOL) and fat, like his mom. Hahaha.

I got him after I graduated from college. 
My mom spoils him and always buys him treats! 

He's become the 'baby' in our home.
Life has never been the same since. 
He can sense your emotions and will try to react to those emotions.
Like when I'm sad, he will come sit by your feet and lick them, as if his way to hug you. 

You will be amazed at how much love your heart can carry when you welcome a dog in your life. 




"We will all laugh at gilded butterflies."


----------



## LeeC

Looks like a happy dog


----------



## Reichelina

LeeC said:


> Looks like a happy dog



Hahaha! He better be! 
 




"We will all laugh at gilded butterflies."


----------



## Schrody

Look at that silly face. Who wouldn't love him?


----------



## escorial

it's so true.....pets begin to look like their keepers.....yep


----------



## Schrody

escorial said:


> it's so true.....pets begin to look like their keepers.....yep



Are you saying I'm silly? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For the record, he was silly even before I met him


----------



## escorial

Schrody said:


> Are you saying I'm silly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, he was silly even before I met him



maybe he found you......


----------



## Sonata

escorial said:


> it's so true.....pets begin to look like their keepers.....yep



Pets do not have keepers - they have slaves!


----------



## Schrody

escorial said:


> maybe he found you......



He found my bf first, and a year later, me


----------



## escorial

Schrody said:


> He found my bf first, and a year later, me [/QUOTE
> 
> ]
> 
> what a cunning tom....


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Nieca's fur is turning GREY! 

Over the last month or so I've noticed the changes in color to Nieca's black fur. The grey crept in at first but the other day and this morning I noticed it's much more prevalent. She's about 11 / 12 yrs old. The way I care for these cats, I should have her until she's 20. This got me to wondering- noticing this in your pets, has this had an effect on you? In what way? 

I made me aware of the passage of time.


----------



## Schrody

My cats are 3 and 5, so they have a couple of years before I'll start to think of them as old...


----------



## escorial

dogs want to please you,cats look down on you and pigs treat you as their equals...got that of rick stein cooking in spain on the tv...i would love a pig for a pet.....


----------



## Pluralized

We are fostering puppies right now. Five of them. My wife's idea.


----------



## escorial

Pluralized said:


> We are fostering puppies right now. Five of them. My wife's idea.




any pic's plu....


----------



## Pluralized

View attachment 12268
It's pooch time at my house.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Schrody said:


> My cats are 3 and 5, so they have a couple of years before I'll start to think of them as old...



By the way they behave most people don't believe me when I say how old they are. My girls are active, playful, and very alert. Basically, they act half their age. 

Sunshine is 12, Nieca is just a few months younger. Athena is about 4 years younger than them. And Mao, not worried about her- that kid is only 3.


----------



## Schrody

Pluralized said:


> It's pooch time at my house.



Hope they won't stay in that cage for long...



MzSnowleopard said:


> By the way they behave most people don't believe me when I say how old they are. My girls are active, playful, and very alert. Basically, they act half their age.
> 
> Sunshine is 12, Nieca is just a few months younger. Athena is about 4 years younger than them. And Mao, not worried about her- that kid is only 3.



That only means you take good care of them!


----------



## Reichelina




----------



## Reichelina

Sonata said:


> Pets do not have keepers - they have slaves!



That's true for cats. 
Dogs will think you're a god if you know and understand canine behaviour and act like the alpha. 

Oh I love dogs. 
Too bad they only live up to 16 years, less if they're big dogs.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Schrody said:


> That only means you take good care of them!



Yup, they're spoiled, to the core and still sweet and loving. It's the only way to have a pet.


----------



## Joe_Bassett

My cat, Moscow, is such a useless cat.  She has shamed her ancestors. She was too busy grooming her toes to pay attention to the squirrel that was literally right outside the window.  I should get a refund...lol


----------



## midnightpoet

Blondie                              Sparkles

We weren't sure if Blondie and Sparkles (the rest of the litter)would miss Ginger; at first, we think they did. Later, they seemed to sense that he was sick and have accepted the loss. Blondie especially has been more "clingy" so to speak, and has been following me around and taking naps with me like Ginger did.  My wife says it's almost like Ginger's soul has taken possession of Blondie.  Probably not, but it's a nice thought.


----------



## Schrody

Oh, no. I didn't know you lost your sick puppy. I'm so sorry...


----------



## midnightpoet

Schrody

Check out "Ode to Ginger" in the poetry section.  Yes, he had cancer.  He was a good dog.

Tony


----------



## Schrody

midnightpoet said:


> Schrody
> 
> Check out "Ode to Ginger" in the poetry section.  Yes, he had cancer.  He was a good dog.
> 
> Tony



I bet he (I thought he was was a she) was. Now, he runs through the vastness meadows, chasing small animals...


----------



## Schrody

Spence is a smart kitty who likes to open drawers and just lie in them...


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Aiko and her bear


----------



## Schrody

Only my mouse...


----------



## Glyax

My Husky!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3SgkQE495k&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Radrook

Well, it looks like a very happy horse.
As if he just heard a joke!

LOL!


----------



## Joe_Bassett

My bonnie lass


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Aiko and Moscow as Kittens:



AIko Loved to sleep in lassie's food bowl^


----------



## Reichelina

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Schrody

GuitarHiro97 said:


> Aiko and Moscow as Kittens:
> 
> View attachment 12429
> 
> AIko Loved to sleep in lassie's food bowl^



Ha! What a pose! But then again, my cat used to do some "human" poses...


----------



## kilroy214

Just let sleeping dogs lie...or else.


----------



## Reichelina




----------



## Reichelina

I love this dude.


----------



## Reichelina

When your dog has prettier eyes than you.


----------



## JustRob

My angel was at the sink preparing the Sunday roast when she turned to find Oscar sitting next to her.



Fortunately the oven was cold.​


----------



## Darkkin

View attachment 12663

My Rue baby...


----------



## Darkkin

View attachment 12778


----------



## Sonata

*My Girl

*​One year has gone
since you were released
from the horrid
thing
we called The Monster

But I still call out to you
and I probably
always
will

Because although
I cannot see you
you are still
with me

You are here 
in my heart
and in the things
the puppy
does

So I know that
even though
you are not here
physically

You have passed
some of your
habits
to the little devil
you never knew

And sometimes
it is as if
you came back
as her.

Sleep sweetly my beloved girl

         I miss you so much               ​








​​


----------



## Firemajic

Dear Sonata, I read your poem in the poetry thread, I wont make anymore comments there, because it would take the attention away from your lovely poetic tribute to your Epi girl.. I know you are missing her today, and I am so sorry,, I lost my 2 mini pincers to cancer .. I still miss them so much. I remember your first poem about Epi, and the beautiful picture you shared.. her eyes were so gentle and full of love, you gave her a wonderful life, full of love.. celebrate that.. cherish those memories and focus on your new Monster.. love you bunches...your friend, Julia.. AKA Firemajic...


----------



## Sonata

Julia - I wrote this one first and then it seemed like a poem so I posted again on the poetry section.  Not the same words though.  I do not think that any words can describe how I felt or how things happened that last night.  Although I know it was half past midnight, maybe later,  and I remember thinking why is my vet wearing his scrubs when the surgery closed at 8pm?  Even if he was on emergency duty, I had telephoned him maybe 11pm - he said call him again in an hour - but why was he wearing his scrubs?  

Oh my epi girl.  You did not ask for it to happen and I did everything I could for you.  And I never stopped loving you even though The Monster caused you to lose all control and I had to clean up.  You were my girl and I would, and did, everything I could for you.

My beloved girl.

Epi was her name.


----------



## Firemajic

well, you were going through a lot that night, and I am sure it felt like a nightmare.. There must be a few things you can't completely remember about those events.. If it really is bothering you, and you need closure, talking to the Vet about what happened that night, might help... Only you can make that decision...


----------



## Sonata

Firemajic said:


> well, you were going through a lot that night, and I am sure it felt like a nightmare.. There must be a few things you can't completely remember about those events.. If it really is bothering you, and you need closure, talking to the Vet about what happened that night, might help... Only you can make that decision...



I do remember.  Every second.  It does not bother me because I knew I was doing the right thing for my girl.  I remember sitting on the floor, resting against the couch, with my girl on my lap.  And my vet saying "you know there is no going back".  He injected her and then checked with a stethoscope to make sure her heart had stopped.  It was literally seconds and so peaceful.  

I remember every second and when I say it does not bother me it is because I knew that it was the best, and only, thing to give my girl peace.  My feelings of loss did not count, because she had had enough and needed the finality of peace.  But anniversary dates always bring back memories.  And my last memory of my epi girl was her on my lap, at peace.  What else could I have asked for her?

My Epi Angel - who is still and will forever be in my heart.


----------



## Firemajic

Sonata said:


> Although I know it was half past midnight, maybe later,  and I remember thinking why is my vet wearing his scrubs when the surgery closed at 8pm?  Even if he was on emergency duty, I had telephoned him maybe 11pm - he said call him again in an hour - but why was he wearing his scrubs?



This is why I suggested that you could talk to your vet... seems like that detail is still troubling you....


----------



## RHPeat

This is Gaia illustrating the art of cat napping in the afternoon sun. She died about 4 years later from Asian cat food, but she was replaced with her double, Poco, another chocolate brown cat.



This is Poco's first snow experience. She's not sure if she likes snow or not. But she wasn't in a hurry to come in. These are both Burmese cats originally from Southeast Asia. They respond like dogs at times. Poco would fetch at one time. But after being outdoors in the daytime she likes to hunt in the wild; we live on an acre & a half. We bring her in at night. Their fur is like silk. Poco will respond if I whistle and come. But like most cats she has a mind of her own and comes at her own speed. She knows the art of touch and gentle caress as well, and will do so when she has needs. 

a poet friend
RH Peat


----------



## Darkkin

The cat I had growing up, Solomon, was half Seal Point Siamese, half Burmese.  Siamese colouring with the Burmese build and voice, and he slept curled around my head every night.  Lost him to cancer the winter we both turned fifteen; I found Smudgie that spring and she will be sixteen this year.


----------



## Tealynn

How about nicknames for your fur-kids?
My border collie is Rebel without a Clue, tho he's the smartest dog I've ever owned!
Lucy, (sister to my friend's Linus) is Lucille or Lucifer, depending on what reason she gives me to yell her name. She also retains the AKA Bean, because she was 3 lbs when I rescued her. She's yorkie/bichon.
Then I have the gruesome twosome AKA The Pit Crew, Wild Boyz, Dumb and Dumber. Two pit mixes I rescued (Tho I was only going for one - I made the mistake of taking my daughter with me!) Reece is Reecey Pieces, or BDBD (big dumb brown dog) and Destructo Dog. I love him, but he has issues. The other pit is Remy, Remy Bear.
And then there's Moses. (Another one I can thank my daughter for). He's still a puppy and his aliases are The Holy Terror, You Little Shit, and You've got to be kidding me!

Johnny-cakes and Izzy the Fat Wad are my two cats. 
And then there's Sunni my mare - AKA BITCHY Woman.


----------



## Darkkin

Rugby, goes by Rue.

Zwi, who tries to follow Rue, is Zwi, too...

And Smudgie, well, don't know how it happened, but she gets called Cat-Cat.


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Moxie is my brown white calico cat.  We call her many names like Moscow, Moscha, Mus, Mouse to name a few.   Aiko, on the other hand has Just a few - Aiko-Chan, fata**, Lard, and Turkey.


----------



## Darkkin

View attachment 13006

Zwi would like you to know that April, besides being National Poetry Month, is also National Adopt a Greyhound Month.


----------



## escorial

this thread always wants to make me want to cry with joy


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Aiko and mosh


----------



## Darkkin

View attachment 13091

Somebody is glad I'm home.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Sunshine goes to the vet tomorrow. I'm expecting another gold star. She's just that kind of cat - awesome!



She's the "Princess kitty" and Everybody's favorite kitty (locally that is.)


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Here's a plot twist. The Post a Selfie! thread is the *Humans *version of _this _thread. We're simply posting selfies for our _owners_.


----------



## Yumea

This thread makes me so happy  





Here's the best picture I could get of my three little boys Link, Toby and Finn (from left to right). The only way to make them sit still for a minute is food. Lots of food.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Sunshine got a reprieve do to the chaos in my kitchen. I rescheduled the appointment for Monday. Good thing it's just her annuals.


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Yumea said:


> This thread makes me so happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the best picture I could get of my three little boys Link, Toby and Finn (from left to right). The only way to make them sit still for a minute is food. Lots of food.


Toby's got some rad fluff


----------



## Sonata

MzSnowleopard said:


> Sunshine got a reprieve do to the chaos in my kitchen. I rescheduled the appointment for Monday. Good thing it's just her annuals.



The puppy is lucky - her primary vet comes here!


----------



## Tealynn

Here's three so far! Sunni, Moses, and Lucy. Five more to go!


----------



## Schrody

This is how our senor cat waits for food... Not even a meow...


----------



## Yumea

Just in case you haven't seen a guinea pig's mouth. It miiiight be one of the cutest things ever ;3


----------



## escorial

Yumea said:


> Just in case you haven't seen a guinea pig's mouth. It miiiight be one of the cutest things ever ;3




and the name is.....?


----------



## Schrody

escorial said:


> and the name is.....?



B-I-N-G-O, B-I-N-G-O...


----------



## Reichelina

Today is Joshua's 4th birthday!


----------



## Schrody

Happy B-Day!


----------



## escorial

best wishes to joshua....woof,woof woofity,woof


----------



## Laurel

So many great pet photos! Here's one of my ferrets.


----------



## Darkkin

View attachment 15116

Zen cat.


----------



## Darkkin

View attachment 15122

Rue and his Cat Cat.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

Audition photo of Oscar ...




...As the Cheshire Cat, I'm always in wonderland.


----------



## walker

The new one. Adopted her from Petsmart. We lost one recently to cancer. This one has an amazing personality and deals well with our other cat, who is seriously tweaked.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

walker said:


> The new one. Adopted her from Petsmart. We lost one recently to cancer. This one has an amazing personality and deals well with our other cat, who is seriously tweaked.





Your new cat looks very cute. I always have rescue cats, and they have given us so much fun. Oscar has a lady friend Raquelle ( not our choice, she came with it ) they had waited 4 months in the rescue centre because they were too old, long haired, and came as an inseparable pair. I just thought they were beautiful, and needed a good home. Two years on still feel lucky no one else snapped them up.​


----------



## walker

BlondeAverageReader said:


> View attachment 17082
> 
> Your new cat looks very cute. I always have rescue cats, and they have given us so much fun. Oscar has a lady friend Raquelle ( not our choice, she came with it ) they had waited 4 months in the rescue centre because they were too old, long haired, and came as an inseparable pair. I just thought they were beautiful, and needed a good home. Two years on still feel lucky no one else snapped them up.​



Thank you!

Your cats are very beautiful! I would have scooped them up, so yes, you're lucky. Ours don't cuddle like that.

Here's a picture of the one that just passed. We had her almost 15 years.

Before that, our last one went at over twenty years of age. We inherited him when my wife's aunt died. We had him for six years.

We had mixed feelings about picking one out from PetsMart. Picking one meant we didn't pick others. It made us feel terrible. 

But now we're just happy to have Bella. She's figured out she has a forever home. Best.


----------



## moderan

Buster, my six-year-old tabby, and Shadow, ten months old. They are very attached to one another. Such sweeties.

Buster is even-tempered. Shadow has moods. She has inadvertently cost me a heap of money as she killed a laptop, a Kindle, and two shower curtains. But cats don't count dollars. Shadow pays in hugs. A Shadow-hug means she jumps up and nuzzles one's neck while clutching one's shoulder. This happens on a regular basis.


----------



## aj47

This is Noodle -- we figure she's almost 2 but she's a foundling so we're not 100% certain.  We claim her birthday as tax day, 15 April. I am her human.  She permits me to actually hold her.  She sometimes will attend me when I call her name and she will leave when I inform her that I'm kicking her out of the master suite.


----------



## Pluralized

"Big Orange" - age 17. Hasn't been outside in a decade, but he's so old now we've given in and let him out back. He's extra stoked. 
View attachment 17099


----------



## escorial

every time i hear noodles....

[video=youtube_share;5iERZSzyH-8]https://youtu.be/5iERZSzyH-8[/video]


----------



## midnightpoet

come on, you expect me to eat this crap?  How about a thick, juicy t-bone steak?


----------



## Penny090

I adopted my friend's cat last year after she moved house (she no longer has a garden) and she really is quite the character (the cat, that is). For the first three weeks, she hid out under my bed and only came downstairs for food and to pop out to the toilet. She gradually got more comfortable and now she follows me around the house like a little dog. I was never really a cat person and only took her on to help my friend out, but I've definitely grown very attached! And so has she apparently


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

Penny090 said:


> I adopted my friend's cat last year after she moved house (she no longer has a garden) and she really is quite the character (the cat, that is). For the first three weeks, she hid out under my bed and only came downstairs for food and to pop out to the toilet. She gradually got more comfortable and now she follows me around the house like a little dog. I was never really a cat person and only took her on to help my friend out, but I've definitely grown very attached! And so has she apparently



Welcome to the world of cat slave's. Don't worry you'll hardly notice the strict training regimen. The dirty looks from the little lady should you displease her will soon have you back on track. Failure to give up the chair/bed/fish supper will not go down well. Remember you must love her unreservedly all the time, she will love you when she wants something.
Have a great time together.


----------



## Penny090

BlondeAverageReader said:


> Welcome to the world of cat slave's. Don't worry you'll hardly notice the strict training regimen. The dirty looks from the little lady should you displease her will soon have you back on track. Failure to give up the chair/bed/fish supper will not go down well. Remember you must love her unreservedly all the time, she will love you when she wants something.
> Have a great time together.



Oh this did make me laugh!! Certainly sounds about right, honestly.


----------



## ArtBlinked

I have a pet parrotlet name Kricket and he's an adorable spazz. He goes berserk over plastic bags. He'll fluff up like a little feather ball and run around squawking at a million miles an hour.


----------



## msjhord

This is one of my cats, Stratton.  Or, as he prefers to be called, Denzel (as in Washington).  He says he will also answer to Big Sexy.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Will you humans please keep quiet.*




Sunday morning snoozing, we've had a hard night!


----------



## LadyF

*OSCAR, THE SNOWDROP TOMCAT*


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

Raquelle found the weather too hot to keep her coat on.


​


----------



## kaufenpreis

Cats are OK but I am a dog person.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Chocolate Fudge*

I'm an animal lover, although l live with cats because they suit my lifestyle.​ I grew up with dogs, so here for the dog lovers is Fudge, a once ill treated brood bitch now living with a family in Devon. Spoiled rotten, chew provided by dotting 'Auntie ' me, on our last visit.


----------



## Anthony Clark

An excellent pet! But I have only a parrot!


----------



## PiP

Anthony Clark said:


> But I have only a parrot!



Only a parrot! They are amazing. Lucky you. They fascinate me.


----------



## Gumby

A parrot! Now that is a long term relationship.  

My little hens are starting to lay eggs and they are so cute! Just these little tiny (compared to the older hens) perfect eggs.


----------



## Anthony Clark

Sorry, at first I did not understand that in the photo, I thought it was not turned over: D


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Ozzy logic*

I wasn't allowed to sit on the laptop keyboard, so he gave me the laptops tray.
Why don't l sit on the king size duvet? They're muttering about 'two short planks' again!


----------



## BryanJ62

My three cats. Two are brothers. Ages 3 and 2. Flash controls the house. He's the big boy. Cats are Cool!


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

BryanJ62 said:


> My three cats. Two are brothers. Ages 3 and 2. Flash controls the house. He's the big boy. Cats are Cool!



Don't just tell us, show us your Cool Cats.


----------



## moderan

Buster and Shadow. He's four, she's two.


----------



## moderan

Tyke and Edgar, four and a half months old. Edgar has a respiratory condition and will probably always be runty. Tyke might as well be a Tonka. Their mother is Shadow's sister -- they have three brothers and two sisters.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Raquelle & Ozzy*

Cuddling up to keep warm.


----------



## SilverMoon

Barbara, here we have Sage who always loved the spotlight.
And BOB could care less and sleeps most of the time


----------



## SilverMoon

Moderan. Does this look familiar?!














​


----------



## Olly Buckle

The little cat turned up last summer, very thin and hairless, she has recovered hugely and is now a proper little black cat, but she still prefers to  be outside a lot of the time. One of her favourite places is on a kneeler  that has been left on the concrete floor of the shed. While the missus was away I washed the kitchen floor and brought the kneeler in to use, every time I turned round tot the sink to wash out my cloth I turned back and she was sitting on it, like, 'This is actually mine you know."


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*I feel your pain*



Olly Buckle said:


> The little cat turned up last summer, very thin and hairless, she has recovered hugely and is now a proper little black cat, but she still prefers to  be outside a lot of the time. One of her favourite places is on a kneeler  that has been left on the concrete floor of the shed. While the missus was away I washed the kitchen floor and brought the kneeler in to use, every time I turned round tot the sink to wash out my cloth I turned back and she was sitting on it, like, 'This is actually mine you know."



This is is my pain. I own more kneeling mats than anybody should ever need, strangely there is never one to use.



Oh dear, no idea why it uploaded him twice, l know he’s trouble, obviously today he’s double trouble!


----------



## TuesdayEve

I love cats too. The older I get thiugh, the more 
sensitive and debilitating my cat allergies get....but 
I’ve had multiple cats in the past, with a dog...my 
last long haired tortie was 19 when she got cancer 
of the mouth and I had to put her down...she was a 
rescue and best friends my dog, a shep/collie mix.
They would lay on the bed and she would lay above
him, hold her clawed paws in his head and clean 
around his eyes and cheeks... and he dare not move
until she was done. So cute, I miss them... but not 
the hair.


----------



## _Koriko_

I wish I had a pet. I want a dog, but the condo I live in doesn't allow pets, unless you pay, and I don't have the money. Once I move into a real house, I'm gonna go to a breeder that has Mini Bernedoodle and buy one and it will be a cute fluffy pet. If only...


----------



## MzSnowleopard

I would love to have a dog but not in a 2nd story apartment that's under 800 square feet. And furniture, 1 human, and an 8 pound cat- it's full. One of these days though....


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

MzSnowleopard said:


> I would love to have a dog but not in a 2nd story apartment that's under 800 square feet. And furniture, 1 human, and an 8 pound cat- it's full. One of these days though....
> 
> View attachment 21170


What about a picture of your Pussy, show don’t tell!


----------



## TuesdayEve

I’ve had a snake for 20 yrs. A Ball Python, Romeo.
I’ll post new photos soon. I have several families I
dog sit for throughout the year. Last week Chloe,
this week Teddy...I’ve written a couple of poems about
Teddy boy....here’s his photo.

 
Teddy.                         Chloe


----------



## MzSnowleopard

By request from BlondeAverageReader- 

*Athena*

8 yrs old and 8.3 pounds.

aka Critter Kitty
aka Princess Kitty
aka Happy Kitty
taken with disposable camera



This is the one I use as my avatar on FB
taken with cellphone


----------



## Darkkin

Samoyeds are huge 90+ pounds.   A breed on par with Malamutes, not for novice dog owners.  American Eskimos are far smaller, but are a high energy, high maintenance breed.  Super smart, highly vocal, often tempermental.  And even on the smaller spitz breeds the fur is unreal.  Unlike dark cat fur, this fur is bright white and fluffy.  It sticks to everything, shows on everything, and collects in drifts on hard surfaces.  It is a fact of living with the breed.  How do I know?  My Rue Dog is 3/4 American Eskimo.  Like a small child he likes constant attention and near chronic play.  Even as an active service animal, he still requires a forty-five minute walk per day.  Enrichment activities keep him focused and engaged.  Without proper attention, training, and outlets the breed can become neurotic and destructive.  But for committed owners they can be amazing pets.



View attachment 21184


Rue Dog is a good fit with our household.  We have plenty of space, (big backyard) and amazing trail access, (plenty of places to walk...).  Sure they are pretty animals, but few people realize the level of commitment these types of dogs often require. 

An alternative to the high maintenance, uber shedding spitz breeds.  Surprisingly enough.  Greyhounds.  Low shedding, low maintenance, easy going, nonvocal...A 10 minute walk twice a day and they are usually zen.  The rescue program GPA does amazing work for the retired racers.  Adoption fees include the teeth cleaning and the spay/neuter surgeries.  Zwi was just such a case.  Both he and Rue Dog are rescues.

View attachment 21185


----------



## MzSnowleopard

I took that personality quiz on akc.org to see what breed might be best for me and I was surprised at the result. I had never considered this breed but now, I'm seriously thinking about it as an alternative. Funny thing- I can actually see myself with one of this guys. And I already have his name picked out. I'd call him Rufus.

English Bulldog



and on this post- I say good night.

Good night Rufus! _Wherever you are. LOL_


----------



## sas

My sister had white Samoyed. Hair everywhere. Floated in the air. Loved to land on dinner plate. I never wore dark clothes to visit. Disgusting. He never could be trained. Always took off. They’d hop in their car to chase him. I hoped he’d find the open road. 

My son has a very obedient, affectionate brown Standard Poodle. They let his hair grow fluffy. No girlie, foo-foo cut, so cute. Loves to hike with him in Colorado. Strong and super smart. As puppy could follow commands to sit. Even young, would not take off. Sticks right by my son.  Water dog too. A great breed.


----------



## Olly Buckle

I don't think it is the breed that makes for an obedient dog, sas. It is the owner on the whole. I have had two dogs, they both went everywhere with me and learned to be obedient. They would wait outside shops and such, my first one waited outside my college classes for 3/4 of an hour at a time, and I did not even own a lead once they had passed puppyhood. It was much better for them, they could wander free most of the time because I knew they would come to heel if there was something like a road to cross, or another, agressive, dog.


----------



## Thaumiel

Olly Buckle said:


> *I don't think it is the breed that makes for an obedient dog, sas. It is the owner on the whole.* I have had two dogs, they both went everywhere with me and learned to be obedient. They would wait outside shops and such, my first one waited outside my college classes for 3/4 of an hour at a time, and I did not even own a lead once they had passed puppyhood. It was much better for them, they could wander free most of the time because I knew they would come to heel if there was something like a road to cross, or another, agressive, dog.




I knew someone who had a pitbull he couldn't control. It was nothing to do with the dog, it just wouldn't listen to him. As it turned out, the dog had been trained, just not in English.


----------



## Darkkin

Good dogs get a bad rap too often because of negligent owners.  People window shop a breed, buy a dog on impulse (because it is looks impressive, cute, or what not) and then dump the dog when the going gets rough e.g. training, exercise, food costs, vet bills.  The look of a dog should be the last criteria when one is considering a pet.  Unforunately, it is often the first.  All three of my pets, two dogs and a cat, are rescues.  They were happy accidents of chance we took a chance on...And now it is hard to say who rescued who.


----------



## Olly Buckle

My first was a puppy given to us at a Rolling Stones concert in Hyde Park. The second was a puppy by a friend's bitch. I don't know howI would get on with a rescue, they learned my ways from the start. The cat turned up in bad shape and adopted us, but cats are different, I can't imagine taking the cat to work with me


----------



## tgmittens

I included a small blurb about my cat, Kelly, in the final image. This should lead to a series of three pictures, let me know if it doesn't allow public viewing and I'll try to fix the issue.

https://imgur.com/gallery/UG7dE


----------



## moderan

This is Pugsley, six weeks old, 2 pounds of fluff. His poppa is Chicken Butt, birthname Tyke. seen here winking, and Murder Kitten L'il Bit, who hates everybody on two legs.


You can plainly see that he is destined to be cute as a button, and probably huge, given that Tyke is 15 and a half pounds at ten months, though his mama is teeny. He inherited his coloring from her, though.
Pugsley is moving in sometime this week -- L'il Bit has dried up and he spends an hour or so here daily (his mama lives next door to me).
We look forward to him joining our little family, taking the #4 spot that had previously belonged to dear departed Edgar.


----------



## bangers

Just a quick question. Would you rather adopt a pet or buy it newborn?


----------



## Bayview

bangers said:


> Just a quick question. Would you rather adopt a pet or buy it newborn?



It depends on the pet, I'd say (and I'm assuming that for most animals "newborn" means "as young as they can be safely/happily removed from their mothers"). And it depends on the person getting the pet.

In terms of dogs:

If you don't have a lot of patience and time, you don't want a puppy. Much safer to get a carefully selected adult dog who will already be trained, and who will already have established its temperament type and strengths/weaknesses.

If you don't have a lot of patience and time _and_ experience, you don't want an adult dog who's been through significant trauma. They're going to need special care to make them them mentally/physically healthy again, and good intentions aren't enough.

If you have lots of time, love dogs, and want one totally customized to your specifications, a puppy might be nice. You can train them the way you want right from the beginning.

I got my most recent dog when he was about nine months old, and in a way it was the worst of both worlds - he didn't have the puppy cuteness to make me forgive his energy-filled transgressions and he wasn't old enough to be mellow, yet. But he was a great dog for me, once we adjusted to each other.

I think for cats it matters less - there are so many unwanted kittens out there that I don't think there's any guilt to come from not "rescuing" an adult, and they really are wicked cute at that age. But their personalities may change as they grow up, so for maximum safety it's still probably best to get a carefully selected adult in order to be sure you get the characteristics you're looking for (energetic character vs. sleepy lap cat vs. reclusive mouser). And mousing skill is apparently learned, not inate, so if you want a good mouser you should get a cat who's spent enough time with its mom to learn from her (and whose mom is a good mouser!).

Too many variables for one overarching answer, I'd say. (Quick question, but slow answer!)


----------



## bangers

Thank you for the answer. I don't know which is the right solution for me, that's why I asked here. I love dogs but I feel like they are too much work.  I mean, walks twice a day- I am not sure I can do that. But if I decide to have one, I will get it while it is still a baby, of course safely removed from its mother. I just love the thought of baby animals, I can fall in love with them straight away. Perhaps, we can go together to a training camp and we can both learn there. 

When it comes to kittens, I feel like they are unpredictable and can attack you every moment, I don't trust them.


----------



## Bayview

bangers said:


> Thank you for the answer. I don't know which is the right solution for me, that's why I asked here. I love dogs but I feel like they are too much work.  I mean, walks twice a day- I am not sure I can do that. But if I decide to have one, I will get it while it is still a baby, of course safely removed from its mother. I just love the thought of baby animals, I can fall in love with them straight away. Perhaps, we can go together to a training camp and we can both learn there.



Do you work from home/not work? The general rule for puppies is that they can be left alone for their age in months plus one, in hours. So a two-month old puppy could be left alone for three hours. People stretch that, but then they often run into house-training issues. 

I agree that puppies are adorable, and if you aren't picky about breed you can probably still get a puppy from a rescue/pound, at least in some places. But they ARE A lot of work.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

bangers said:


> Thank you for the answer. I don't know which is the right solution for me, that's why I asked here. I love dogs but I feel like they are too much work.  I mean, walks twice a day- I am not sure I can do that. But if I decide to have one, I will get it while it is still a baby, of course safely removed from its mother. I just love the thought of baby animals, I can fall in love with them straight away. Perhaps, we can go together to a training camp and we can both learn there.
> 
> When it comes to kittens, I feel like they are unpredictable and can attack you every moment, I don't trust them.



Please ask yourself a few very important questions before you let your heart rule your head. A rescue centre in the U.K. will not rehome a dog to anyone who is away from home for long periods.
Can you give this animal the care it will need for  10-20 years?
Dogs are pack animals, they crave company and exercise, you seem unsure of your ability to walk a dog twice a day, why?
Finally any pet comes with a whole host of expenses at the Vets, love will not pay these bills, can you afford to?
My advice, go and help out at your local rescue centre, where you will see the results of impulse pet buying.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Training a dog thoroughly can make a big difference. I was completely focused with my dog when he was young, and by eighteen months he did without a lead most places, because I knew he would come to heel if called. I would take him for a walk across the football pitch when I dropped my daughter off for school. There were rabbits and he visited each corner twice in the time it took me to walk across the field. He went eight or nine times as far as me, flat out, but you can only dothat if you know you can call him in if another dog appears, even if he is excited. It meant a huge amountof initial discipline, and then a lifetime of relative freedon with no lead.


----------



## Seg

Currently have a semi-rescue cat and a Belgian Shepard - chocolate lab mix who is still a puppy. Thankfully they get along fairly well, even if their antics do drive me up a wall every so often.


----------



## Olly Buckle

If they grow up together they are often fine. My friend has a white cat that grew up with three staffordshire bull terriers. The dogs sleep in a pile like dogs do, the cat stretches out across the top.


----------



## poems

my cat loves to wake me up in the middle of the night. He licks me alot. And his name is Spanky. I have 2 other cats meow and pumpkin. Pumpkin is mean. Meow is not mean.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*No you can’t shut the door.*

We’re not going out until ITS gone.


----------



## Olly Buckle

BlondeAverageReader said:


> We’re not going out until ITS gone.
> 
> View attachment 22110



The way our back door is most of the time. We had just got a new, high security, steel and plastic, back door that you would need acetylene to put a cat flap in and then the cat turned up.


----------



## C.Stone

I've got an Australian cattle dog. His name is Jeter; like the baseball player. He barks a lot and I constantly have to fight with my landlord to keep my apartment. I love him.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

C.Stone said:


> I've got an Australian cattle dog. His name is Jeter; like the baseball player. He barks a lot and I constantly have to fight with my landlord to keep my apartment. I love him.



Hi there C, what about a picture of Jeter, we all like an Ahhhh! moment here on the Pets thread.


----------



## C.Stone

Hes a great dog. Enjoys long runs and naps on the couch. The occasional trip to the brewery :very_drunk:


----------



## Paul Atreides

I do not have a picture of her, But i use to have a cat named Mushu. Named after the dragon form Mulan and had her for about 13 years, She died 3 years ago and she will be missed dearly.

Here is the picture that some of resembles her,


----------



## Captain Capitalism

I wouldn't really consider this a pet, but I found a mother wolf spider in my bathroom and put it in a box. The moment I put that cup around her, 42 baby spiders crawled out from under her, so there's a lot of spiders there and I love them.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Holy cow, are you keeping them all?
Please update.
After my Romeo digests, I’ll take a pic of my dahling.


----------



## SilverMoon

This is BOB (Big Orange Boy).






Every night at 10 pm (on the dot) he let's out a large MEOW - He's saying "Mommy, get your butt into bed. It's cuddle time!" note: he never enters the living room.

The times I fall asleep on the couch watching a DVD, I'll wake up - let's say at 3 am, and there he is up on paws waiting on the outskirt of the LR.  He will NOT go to bed without out me!

However after breakfast, he returns to bed and doesn't give a damn where I am until his idea of bedtime approaches...


----------



## TuesdayEve

Let me introduce you to Ali Buddha & Mary.
Mary was American Bulldog, Boody was ?
Both rescues, both devoted, both a long time gone.
Graceland Cemetary is historic in Chicago with amazing
monuments, at the time I lived nearby and we would 
visit regularly and they would run free, the residents 
were a friendly group. The second is at home on their 
bed.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Ditto-ed


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

TuesdayEve said:


> Let me introduce you to Ali Buddha & Mary.
> Mary was American Bulldog, Boody was ?
> Both rescues, both devoted, both a long time gone.
> Graceland Cemetary is historic in Chicago with amazing
> monuments, at the time I lived nearby and we would
> visit regularly and they would run free, the residents
> were a friendly group. The second is at home on their
> bed.
> View attachment 22295 View attachment 22296



Just Googled the cemetery, looks lovely but sadly no longer open to dogs. They say the wildlife (coyotes) have been known to attack dogs, one more of the increasingly long list of places you can’t take a dog.


----------



## TuesdayEve

It was never really open to dogs...somedays were 
more dead than others...the weekends get crowded
with tours. I have a historic book about the famous 
monuments and people buried there and for several 
years organized a tour around Halloween for co-workers.

I’ve walked dogs late at nite in rural areas have been
pretty close to coyotes with no problem, they avoid
people. But I’ve known single dogs alone get attacked
by a pack and survive... the second time not so lucky.


----------



## Bayview

We've got coyotes in my area and the safety of domestic animals mostly depends on size (of the pets) and desperation (of the coyotes). I don't let my cats out regardless of season, but I never worried about my lab going out on his own except for one really rough winter when the farmers were saying the coyotes were desperate (and therefore willing to take a chance on a dog that could fight back).


----------



## Snelbrouler

I remember having a pet rabbit who enjoyed running headfirst into furniture, ranging from couches to bookshelves. Once, he managed to knock over a floor lamp.

He is dead now.


----------



## Underd0g

Snelbrouler said:


> I remember having a pet rabbit who enjoyed running headfirst into furniture, ranging from couches to bookshelves. Once, he managed to knock over a floor lamp.
> 
> He is dead now.



I had a rabbit once. One of my most co-operative models. Here is how I picture your rabbit (the first photo):


----------



## TuesdayEve

Romeo my dahling ...

Ball Python, 20 plus years, probably wild caught

How to delete a thumbnail?


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

Beautiful, never mind how old he is, how long is he?


----------



## TuesdayEve

Romeo is about 3.5 ft. long and very passive, in fact, 
he’s afraid of just about everything... he recognizes 
me and gets excited at food when he’s hungry but 90% 
of the time he’s hidden....
getting ready to feed him now...so picky.
He will eat four mice...females only as they less 
pungent. I stun each mouse before offering it to him
 one at a time. They’re still alive but knocked out when 
he coils around them....circle of life.


----------



## escorial

How do you stun them..do you use a tiny truncheon..


----------



## The Carcosan Herald

There was once a point where we had a grand total of eleven cats, two dogs, a rat and a rabbit all in the same household, for which you can blame my eccentric mother. Four of the cats, one of the dogs and the rat moved down from Liverpool with us to our current residence in Cornwall - this being about sixteen years ago. Being a cat person, I made a particular bond with two of the cats, who lived to be sixteen and eighteen each. 

That said though, I'd never say I regretted my experiences with any of them. I recall several hilarious incidents, one of which involved the two cats I mentioned prior fighting over a chicken nugget that got dropped off of our dinner table. Their bickering over the morsel hit something of an anti-climax when the dog ate it mid-fight... XD


----------



## TuesdayEve

A truncheon...no...I did use something similar though 
for mercy killings of mice caught on glue boards when
at the zoo. We’d catch 10-15 per nite in the Primate 
House. Their struggle trying to get off the the glue is
heartbreaking.

Stunning the mice to unconciousness before feeding 
them out, to me, is also a merciful gesture.
They’re still warm and their heart beating but unaware.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Do not disturb*




Don’t worry, he is still breathing.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Has anybody got a bigger chair?*


----------



## SilverMoon

> Originally Posted by *The Carcosan Herald *There was once a point where we had a grand total of eleven cats, two dogs, a rat and a rabbit all in the same household,


My Great Grandmother, Mumsy, had 18 cats. They came in and out her her property. Some had chewed ears, ratted fur and stumped tails. But what frightened me most was Mumsy's glass eye. 

For some reason her house smelled of burnt toast. My poor brother had to live there for two years.

When he comes to visit I have to hide the toaster. He hides from my perfectly groomed cat.


----------



## TuesdayEve

My good buddy, but someone else’s  pet, Teddy.


----------



## Darkkin

Rue Dog is sulking because I won't let him have his brother's new chewy...Rue got a brand new one yesterday, but now it is not good enough.  Poor baby.


----------



## Dark Dragon

Poor dog, what kind do you have?

My dog always likes to steal other dog's toys, yet normally has no interest in her own when no other dogs around around.


----------



## Darkkin

View attachment 22511

View attachment 22513


View attachment 22512


Rue (top) is a Husky/Eskimo cross.  Zwi (bottom) is a retired racing greyhound.  Both are rescues.


----------



## Dark Dragon

Aww, I've always lovedhuskies. Once I move out of my apartment I plan on rescuing one to give Chloe afriend. How old are they? Chloe is also an adopted racing grayhound and she'snormally pretty lazy.


----------



## Darkkin

Zwi just turned eight, and Rue will be eight in September.


----------



## Winston

Darkkin said:


> Zwi just turned eight, and Rue will be eight in September.



Cute dogs.  I'm with Dark Dragon, I love Huskies too (it's also the mascot of our nearby college).  Smart, fun dogs.  
But, was that _white_ carpet you guys have?  May God have mercy on your soul.  Because I doubt your dogs will.


----------



## Darkkin

Picture of Zwi was at the old house, where carpet was functional beige.    Now we have hardwood upstairs and a dog friendly slate and grey blend carpet in the basement and bedrooms.  At the new house, we no longer have a fenced in backyard, (both boys go out on runner lines and are never left unsupervised), so doggy track in has been reduced by nearly 70%.  And while the location of home has changed, some things will forever remain the same.  Cat Cat and the bookcase...


View attachment 22552


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Why?*

Remind me, how much did l spend on your Deluxe cat bed?


----------



## Darkkin

View attachment 22876View attachment 22877


Rue Dog is ready for Halloween...


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Look what l got for Christmas*

It’s girly pink.



Lots of fun.



But sadly not edible.



Still two out of threes not bad!


----------



## Gumby

Oh, she is beautiful!


----------



## Winston

> Look what l got for Christmas



Our cats all got empty boxes.  They "hide" in them with their tails and butts sticking out.
I'm thinking domestication has not been kind to their survival skills.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

For some strange reason the two cats we have now don’t ‘do’ catnip, boxes or decimating the local wildlife.
We rescued them four years ago, got little information about their previous owner or even how old they are.  Still no need to have survival skills when your owner is well trained and the local foxes are frightened of you! eaceful:


----------



## Olly Buckle

A favourite book of my daughter's childhood "My cat likes to sleep in boxes", I think it is a combination of draught free and the insulative properties of cardboard, they are popular.
There are a couple of different things called 'catnip', the one that grows in our garden gets very varied reactions, some cats roll in it, others ignore it completely.
Our little cat spent a large part of the day intently watching a clump of grass around the base of the red robin. She ravages the rodent population.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Ornamental grass tuffet.*

Ozzy’s favourite place to sit and watch the birds and squirrel, they know he’s harmless so ignore him.


----------



## Megan Pearson

BlondeAverageReader said:


> For some strange reason the two cats we have now don’t ‘do’ catnip...



My brother-in-law (a prison guard) and his family were visiting one day and I pulled out the catnip to encourage the cats to stay out and visit with our company, as our guests were intrigued by then. Only, once he saw how they were diggin' the catnip he said, "whoa! Is that legal???" It took us some doing, but we finally convinced him that you can get buy it at any grocery store. ("Honestly, it doesn't work on people...!")


----------



## Olly Buckle

Talk about bringing work home  
I have actually heard of people smoking it to get an effect, but I don't think it does much to people, better off with passion flower leaves if you want a 'legal high', but smoking anything has got to be bad for the lungs.


----------



## unrealbarrie

Are corgis good for apartments? I'd really love that breed but my place is on the 3rd floor and not terribly big...


----------



## Bayview

unrealbarrie said:


> Are corgis good for apartments? I'd really love that breed but my place is on the 3rd floor and not terribly big...



How much exercise would you be able to give it? Like, if you take the dog for three hours of running and frolicking in the park every day, that's different than if it's just going to get a walk around the block now and then.

I think MOST dogs can live in apartments, if they get enough exercise. But if there's less exercise, the suitable breeds diminish pretty fast.


----------



## PiP

Keeping dogs in apartments is more than just exercise. It is being considerate of other tenants. So many people leave their dogs on the balcony or in the apartment to bark all day while they are at work. The noise is  amplified as it echoes through the building.


----------



## Bayview

Good point - and Corgis tend to be pretty bark-y.

I was thinking of it from the dog's perspective, not the neighbours'!


----------



## Miss-Riah

I have a bratty Miniature Schnauzer, a fat Leopard Gecko and a skittish Syrian Hamster.
My last hamster screamed all the time-- that was fun lol.


----------



## unrealbarrie

I'd be able to give it around 2 hours of walkies per day, and sometimes work from home to make sure it's not lonely I never heard that corgis barked a lot, but hopefully I get a good doggo  Not close to getting one yet, but it's a dream of mine.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Ladies and Gentlemen, it is my pleasure to introduce to you the newest additions: Born around June 20, 2019 to my Mother's cat Stephanie: Sister kitties Pipper, Lethe, and Izzy (Isabella). Yes, 3 kittens = 1 litter and my Mother insisted that I take them. Sadly, kitten # 4 did not survive, she was taken by a predatory animal during a storm shortly after Stephanie brought them home. She had them elsewhere then brought the babies home at about 10 days old.

Pipper: she's calm, sweet, & patient.



Lethe ( Leath ): she's hyper, mischievous, and sometimes manic.
The image is blurry because she won't sit still for pics.



And Izzy! Isabella: she's also hyper and mischievous, and sometimes manic.
In this pic, Izzy is snuggling with Acheron, one of my roommates cats. The 2 have bonded.



We call Izzy and Lethe 'the twins' because they look so much a lot. The differences in their coats is subtle except for the white spot on Lethe's back.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

And 3 months later Izzy has become one of them.... A cat in sinks. She also likes bathtubs.



I am so not used to these skinny minis.. sure, they're easy to move around, portable but I'm used to big and fluffy cats.


----------



## Amnesiac

Bear, the Great Pyrenees 



Dakota the Husky


I also have three cats. Ryder, the cinnamon tabby kitten who loves Dakota. They are buddies.
Wesley, who is white with brown spots, and is a total whiner. HUGE cat. Not fat. Just BIG.
And Miki who is Satan incarnate, wearing a little calico cat disguise. She rules the roost.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Miss-Riah said:


> I have a bratty Miniature Schnauzer, a fat Leopard Gecko and a skittish Syrian Hamster.
> My last hamster screamed all the time-- that was fun lol.



I had a hamster when I was a boy, he would come out and chew at the wire on the front of his cage every night and rattle it.


----------



## Darkkin

View attachment 25626

My two extroverts, Zwi and Potato Cat...


----------



## Amnesiac

Zwi and Potato Cat are both very beautiful creatures.


----------

